# In 7 Tagen 4 Raids auf die Unvermeidliche



## Ascían (30. März 2009)

Leute Leute,

Destro auf Erengrad ist ja fast schlimmer als Order auf Middenland. Warum checkt der Zerg es nicht, dass sie sich dadurch nur noch mehr Gegner wegnehmen, wenn sie jeden Tag IC raiden? Einmal, zweimal machts ja noch Spaß, aber nach einer Woche Dauergeraide hab ich langsam das Gefühl die Destros sind schon merklich weniger geworden, und wenn dieser Trend anhält, endet alles so wie auf Middenland im PvE. 

Warum nicht mal ohne Zerg rumlaufen? Mit einer 6er, 12er-Group macht es doch eh mehr Spaß als im Dauergelagge eine Taste zu klicken.

Dazu dieses ganze Sticken, was schon mehrere Zonen gecrasht hat, all das nervt langsam nur noch auf Erengrad. 

Ich will mich freuen wenn eine Festung aufgeht, und auch mal ne Nacht durchmachen in IC wenn's sein muss, aber wenn es weiter jeden Tag der Fall ist geht man nur noch aus Pflichtgefühl hin, so macht das Ganze nur noch sehr wenig Spaß...

Ich hoffe da ändert sich bald was, aber dafür müsste die Order ihre Spielweise, die sie als meist zahlenmäßig unterlegene Fraktion von anderen Servern importiert hat, namely die massive Zergball of Death-Bildung, abändern in eine etwas verträglichere Art und Weise.


----------



## heretik (30. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Einmal, zweimal machts ja noch Spaß, aber nach einer Woche Dauergeraide hab ich langsam das Gefühl die Destros sind schon merklich weniger geworden, und wenn dieser Trend anhält, endet alles so wie auf Middenland im PvE.



Dito auf Carroburg. Die meisten Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust mehr, den derzeitigen Balance-Witz mitzumachen und machen entweder Twinkpause, hören komplett auf oder machen sich selber nen BW, Maschinisten oder Sigmarpriester.

Feinausgleich der quantitativen Faction-Unausgeglichenheit à la Mythic. Die hauen daheim den Nagel für das Bild sicher auch mit dem Pressllufthammer in die Wand.


----------



## Elindir (30. März 2009)

Also ich denke die Destros haben sich auf Erengrad bisschen erhohlt. Wir hatten auch schon fast beide Festungen down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider nur fast...

klar Samstag und Sonntag ein Stadt deff ist recht anstrengend. Wobei der am Sonntag ja übelst knapp war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sollange die SZ fast instant aufgehen bin ich zufrieden, zur unterzahl zu gehören. Wie lange wartet Ihr auf ein SZ wenn ihr ne solo Anmeldung macht?


----------



## joekay (30. März 2009)

Eigentlich ist genau das der Sinn des Spiels...

Um euch aus dieser Lage zu befreien müsst ihr zurückschlagen, egal wie schwer es ist. Da wird kein Patch helfen.


----------



## Prometx (30. März 2009)

das problem ist nicht das es zu wenige destros auf erengrad gibt! sondern das wir destros einfach keine lust haben auf t4 orvr bei diesen lags...
ich spiel ja selber auf dem server in einer der größten destro gilden und bei uns twinken derzeit 70% der spieler!
sobald mythic und goa das mit den lags hinbekommen haben,bin ich zuversichtlich das wir auch altdorf raiden werden und ihr eine herrausvorderung bekommt,das wird aber nur so sein wenn mythic und goa das inerhalb der nächsten 1 1/2 monate macht sonst kann man warhammer online praktisch vergessen,bereits jetzt sagen viele aus der gilde das sie ihr abo auslaufen lassen.
ich will nichts schwarzmalen sondern einfach nur nochmal betonen wie wichtig es is das die lags endlich behoben werden...


----------



## Pente (30. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Dito auf Carroburg. Die meisten Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust mehr, den derzeitigen Balance-Witz mitzumachen und machen entweder Twinkpause, hören komplett auf oder machen sich selber nen BW, Maschinisten oder Sigmarpriester.



So sieht's aus. Wir spielen sicher nicht wochenlang Rufspender und baden den Mist aus den Mythic mit 1.2 gebaut hat. Von der Klassenbalance, die Mythic mal mega verhauen hat, mal ganz abgesehen ist es der Zerstörung im Moment sowieso nur bedingt möglich die Stadt zu verteidigen. Nach 15-20min fliegen alle Zerstörungsspieler aus den Invasions-PQs und die Ordnung spielt diese ~30min komplett alleine. Sich dann nach dem erneuten Einloggen nochmal für die Invasions-PQs anzumelden wenn die Ordnung schon 96% hat macht nicht wirklich großen Sinn.

Wird Zeit, dass Mythic den ganzen Mist mit Patch 1.2.1 wieder ausbügelt andernfalls heißt es bald nicht mehr RvR sondern "Ordnung gegen NPCs". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (30. März 2009)

ich kann den frust der destros verstehen. ging uns ja damals auf middenland order genau so.

schon als der wohlbekannte zerg entgegen aller ratschläge auch nach erengrad kam habe ich meine schlüsse daraus gezogen und noch das event beendet um dann auf averland mit einem spalta zu starten. zumal der bw mit dem momentanen aoe-gespamme mir einfach keinen spass mehr gemacht hat. und da ich von anfang an bekenndender dot-spieler war und für mich aoe nicht in frage kam beschloss ich meinen bw aufzugeben.

auf averland hält sich das gleichgewicht so schön, dass ich endlich, nach unzähligen monaten des frusts, das open rvr so geniessen und erleben kann wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.

mein spalta hatte zwar mit vielen FOTM bw- und sigmartwinks in den unteren tiers zu tun gehabt und relativ viele szenarien verloren, dafür macht es mir im moment umso mehr spass mit unserer kleinen 4er grp in praag die einzelnen ordis abzufarmen.

ich hoffe das GOA aus den bisherigen erfahrungen gelernt hat und schnell versucht die balance auf den servern zu gewährleisten. auch wenn dies bedeutet, dass die zahlenmässig überlegene fraktion mit langen warteschlangen rechnen muss.


----------



## DerTingel (30. März 2009)

da kann ich dir nur recht geben. mir hat es nach 3 wochen auf middenland auch keinen spaß mehr gemacht. ich habe oft versucht mich aus dem größten gezerge rauszuhalten, aber im endeffekt will man auch voran kommen und nicht seinen char aufgeben, also hat man sich doch dem zerg angeschlossen. 
nur ich befürchte fast, dass es zu spät ist wenn nicht schnell was passiert. denn im gegensatz zu middenland kommen jetzt auch noch die üblen lags dazu, auf middenland waren wir vielleicht insgesamt 5mal in altdorf und dass die fotm zusammenstellung auf orderseite leicht effektiver ist als auf seiten der destros. das führt schon bei einigen leuten zu sehr großem frust. 
man will ne burg verteidigen, was soweit auch ganz gut klappt, nur irgendwann stehen mehr leute vor der burg, als in eine festung passen...dann beginnt der spielspaß...skill aktivieren--->kaffee kochen gehen--->skill kommt durch--->2.skill aktivieren--->kaffee fertig gekocht--->2.skill kommt durch--->burgherr down gelaggt.
oder man organisiert sich untereinander, steht kurz vorm zonenlock, nur der timer für ein sfz steht aufgrund der lags fast 10 min auf null, bis die order es schafft das obi zu retappen. 
jedenfalls ist meine prognose: erengrad wird so enden wie middenland, nur mit umgekehrten vorzeichen...und mittlerweile kann man auch ohne gegner in die hauptstadt, also sollte es den zerg nicht stören wenn keine gegner mehr da sind.
mfg


----------



## Ascían (30. März 2009)

Joa Tingel, das deckt sich ziemlich gut mit meinen Erfahrungen!

Hab übrigen grad den Link im War-Welten Forum gefunden - es geht also immer noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Volkmar: 22 Raids on IC in 24 Days


----------



## DerTingel (30. März 2009)

http://war.buffed.de/news/9639/warhammer-o...wildcard-system
naja, ich werde mir stark überlegen sehr bald eine wildcard zu benutzen...nicht weil ich nicht weiter in unterzahl spielen möchte, sondern weil ich nicht glaube, dass ich auf so nem zerg-server noch lange spaß haben werde. jedenfalls hat mythic jetzt einen rettungsanker für frustrierte spieler. 
wobei man sicherlich nur hoffen kann, dass dadurch nicht noch mehr server zerstört werden.
mfg


----------



## pbODW (30. März 2009)

Naja, es ist halt eine Schwäche des Spiels, der sogenannte Endcontent reißt niemanden mehr vom Hocker. 

Die drei Instanzen auf Dauer zu farmen ist nicht wirklich prickelnd und wenn man mal so einen verbuggten Haupstatdtdeff mitgemacht  hat, twinkt man bei der nächsten Meldung, dass die Order in der Hauptstadt steht, in aller Seelenruhe weiter.

Solllte der Raid erfolgreich sein, gibts z. B. keine 40er Inis mehr, na und? Da rennt man eh nur wegen der Setteile durch, beim 20. Versuch machts auch keinen wirklichen Spass mehr, da man nur darauf wartet, endlich das letzte Teil zu erhalten.

RvR hab ich selbst mit meinem Twink schon lange nicht mehr gemacht, da mir im Sc eine Wand aus Siggis/BWs entgegenkommt oder im oRVR ernsthaft darüber diskutiert wird, ob man es wagen kann mit einem KT ein NPC-Keep anzugreifen, da man sich ohne Zergwalze wohl einsam fühlt.

(Bevor Vermutungen aufkommen, dass ist mir mit meinem Order- und meinem Destrotwink im oRvR passiert, die Fraktion spielt da keine Geige)

Keine Ahnung, wie das weitergehen soll aber wenn ich mir das Feedback anderer Spieler so anhöre, macht sich da wohl eine gewisse Müdigkeit breit.


----------



## joekay (30. März 2009)

Mit 1.2.1 wird AE ohnehin entschärft, ich frage mich aber ob auch der AE der Melees (Chosen+Chaosbarbar/Spalta) entschärft wird. Finde ich nicht minder schlimm. Der hat Ordnung bisher Nerven gekostet...


----------



## heretik (30. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Mit 1.2.1 wird AE ohnehin entschärft, ich frage mich aber ob auch der AE der Melees (Chosen+Chaosbarbar/Spalta) entschärft wird. Finde ich nicht minder schlimm. Der hat Ordnung bisher Nerven gekostet...



Nein, nicht der AE wird entschärft, der GTAE. Die AEs bleiben wie bisher. Wäre schön wenn AEs zugunsten von Single-DD umfassender entschärft würden, aber man kann wohl nicht alles haben.

Und jetzt mal im Ernst... wann hat dich der AE von nem Chaosbarbaren das letzte Mal Nerven gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (30. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Dito auf Carroburg. Die meisten Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust mehr, den derzeitigen Balance-Witz mitzumachen und machen entweder Twinkpause, hören komplett auf oder machen sich selber nen BW, Maschinisten oder Sigmarpriester.
> 
> Feinausgleich der quantitativen Faction-Unausgeglichenheit à la Mythic. Die hauen daheim den Nagel für das Bild sicher auch mit dem Pressllufthammer in die Wand.



/sign

is echt schlimm im mom... und noch schlimmer is das unsere stadt nur noch 3 sterne hat... 

is das nur bei uns so oder habt ihr auch schon nur noch 3 sterne?


----------



## Maakware (30. März 2009)

Auf Erengrad haben wir im mom auch nur 3 sterne, zwischendurch sogar nur noch 2 ...


----------



## 999 (30. März 2009)

auf Draken sieht es nicht viel anders aus, wenn die order die 2. festung nehmen werden es mit der O-taste immer weniger 40er die noch on sind ............


----------



## joekay (30. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal im Ernst... wann hat dich der AE von nem Chaosbarbaren das letzte Mal Nerven gekostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht nicht um den AE von EINEM Chaosbarbaren, Spalta oder Chosen. AE von einem geht so wie auch der AE von einem BW nicht so tragisch ist, die Masse machts dann. Durch Melee-AE wird Destro nach 1.2.1 wieder die Nase vorn haben, mal schauen ob Order diesmal streikt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (30. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den AE von EINEM Chaosbarbaren, Spalta oder Chosen. AE von einem geht so wie auch der AE von einem BW nicht so tragisch ist, die Masse machts dann. Durch Melee-AE wird Destro nach 1.2.1 wieder die Nase vorn haben, mal schauen ob Order diesmal streikt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, besonders weil die Spalta-Flüche ja direkt in Sigmars Mülleimer wandern.

Und diese vermaledeiten Chaosbarbaren, kaum sind mal 20 auf einem Haufen wird's richtig gefährlich.


----------



## Ebon (30. März 2009)

Kann nur für Drakenwald, reden ... Die Ordler stehen ja jetzt auch wöchendlich vor the City ^^

Festungen fallen eigentlich noch öfter. Was aber noch dazu kommt ist das komischerweise immer wenn die Stadt angegriffen wird, auf einmal derb viele Destro's erscheinen, die man doch recht gut im Verteidigungskampf gebraucht hätte oO
Vor allem auch, kommen die ins Invasions PQ und die oRvR'ler die sich Abschlachten lassen haben (anders kann man das nicht mehr nennen) hocken dann vor der Tür ... mir kommt es manchmal so vor, dass abschichtlich keine Verstärkung kommt -,- Es kann bei den größten Teil auch kein Zufall sein, dass genau wenn die Stadt raidbar ist die meisten von der Arbeit kommen oder anderes. Böse zungen behaupten das es eine PvE Elite gibt oO

Aber da auf fast jeden Server die Zerstörung derartig derb abgeschlachtet wird muss wohl doch was an der Balance dran sein, oder es ist ein perverser Plan von den Entwicklern die Ordnungsreihen wieder aufzupumpen ^^

Lieder Leider, kotzt das viele Destros an und die hauen ab. Bin auf den kommenden Freitag gespannt -,-


----------



## joekay (30. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Jo, besonders weil die Spalta-Flüche ja direkt in Sigmars Mülleimer wandern.



Ändert an der höhe des AEs nix.


----------



## heretik (30. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ändert an der höhe des AEs nix.



Ändert nix dran dass trotzdem zwei der drei besten AE-Klassen von Destro durch ne simple Taktik des Sigmarpriesters deutlich gestutzt werden.


----------



## joekay (30. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ändert nix dran dass trotzdem zwei der drei besten AE-Klassen von Destro durch ne simple Taktik des Sigmarpriesters deutlich gestutzt werden.



Vielleicht WEIL ihr zu viel AE-Schaden macht...


----------



## Mephals (30. März 2009)

Ist halt typisch Mythic wenn die Amerikaner was sagen oder wenn's sinnlos finden die's Super war schon in DAoC so und wird meiner Ansicht nach auch so bleiben ... will jetzt net als flamer dastehen und nein ich spiel kein WoW


----------



## joekay (30. März 2009)

Mal im Ernst jetzt.

Die Imbalance hat Ihren Ursprung in der Klassenverteilung. Da Order viele FZ hat kam ihnen 1.2 sehr gelegen. Mit 1.2.1 werden die Melees wieder stärker, wodurch automatisch Destro wieder die Nase vorn haben wird. 

Ich gehe jedenfalls von dieser Entwicklung aus.

Siggitaktik könnte meinetwegen auch wegfallen und dafür der Moralpush des DoKs rein. Ansonsten hätte der Siggi noch eine gute Takke, die er jetzt raus lässt...
Der Spalta wird ohnehin meist mit lots of choppin rumlaufen vermute ich, daher interessiert ihn cleansing power kaum. Den CB tangiert sie überhaupt nicht, den Chosen noch weniger, denn die gehen auch bald verstärkt auf AE.


----------



## heretik (30. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst jetzt.



Danke, ich hab tatsächlich schon angefangen an dir zu zweifeln und geglaubt, dass du das vorher alles tatsächlich ernst gemeint hast.

Barbaren-AE... har har 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. März 2009)

Naja ob wir so sehr dominieren werden wie hier manche glauben wage ich doch zu bezweifeln, der Nerf mit dem AOE ist schonmal ein schritt in die richtige Richtung, jetzt kann der Schaden wenigstens leichter Heilbarer gemacht werden.

Es ist ein schritt in die richtige Richtung, und nun..... müssen wir halt warten bis der nächste Stolperstein kommt. Bleibt also zu hoffen das es einige gibt die durch den AE Nerf ihre Klassenwahl etwas umschwenken werden.


----------



## extecy (31. März 2009)

ich fühle mich vararscht und habe mein acc der ende april ausläuft gekündigt 
vll verlängere ihc noch ein monat und gucke mir die änderung an 

aber wenn mystic weiterhin denkt das ich mich hier vararschen lasse und es so gestaltet das die destro seite alles pro gamer sein müssen um überhaupt was entgegenzu wirken gebe ich dem ganzen den vollen laufpass 

sorry aber da finde ich wow besser ...


----------



## Nemesoth (31. März 2009)

extecy schrieb:


> ich fühle mich vararscht und habe mein acc der ende april ausläuft gekündigt
> vll verlängere ihc noch ein monat und gucke mir die änderung an
> 
> aber wenn mystic weiterhin denkt das ich mich hier vararschen lasse und es so gestaltet das die destro seite alles pro gamer sein müssen um überhaupt was entgegenzu wirken gebe ich dem ganzen den vollen laufpass
> ...



Ja und nun?! Also ich fühle mich nicht verarscht und World of Wurstcraft find ich auch net besser. Das mit den Raids auf unsere City finde ich nicht SOOOO gravierend auch wenn es an meiner Ehre als Destro kratzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zudem muss ich sagen, dass vor dem Patch und kurz danach wir zumindest JEDEN Sonntag morgen Altdorf gestürmt haben (Carroburg). Ne Woche Danach wars vorbei! Wie standen in Reikwacht mit 4 oder 5 WB´s und KEIN Tank hat sich ans Tor getraut. Seit dem ging es
im RVR berg ab. KAnn mich da aber nur anschließen mir macht es keinen Spass immo. Nein mir geht es nicht darum ständig zu siegen, das ist langweilig. Kräftemessen was sich auch ne Stunde oder länger auf dem Schlachtfeld hinzieht das macht das ganze interessant. Was aber absolut ätzend ist wenn das spiel zu EINSEITIG wird. Sei es nun Order die OP wäre oder auch die Destros. Deshlab muss ich sagen pausiere ich seit zwei Wochen mit WAR! Ich hab den Mist schon bei WOW mitgemacht hoffe nicht dass das hier auch noch anfängt. Anosnsten kann ich die 13€ für was anderes ausgeben!


----------



## Maddin123 (31. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> ... den Chosen noch weniger, denn die gehen auch bald verstärkt auf AE.


ich sage jetzt schonmal jedem "imba-Roxxor" Dmg- Chose den Krieg an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


für mich wird das immer eine Tank-Klasse bleiben




Und ich sehne mich nach den alten helmgart zeiten... wo es weder für die orde noch für destro vorran ging! Ein gleichgewicht bringt mir mehr spaß als ein sehr dominante Fraktion!


----------



## Rogar (31. März 2009)

also ich kann dazu nurnoch eins sagen, ich hab meine gilde seit release über 3 server aufgebaut, und werde jetzt mein abo beenden.
Mir persöhnlich tut es wirklich weh, wenn ich überlege wieviel zeit ich investiert habe, wieviel neue freunde sich in der gilde zusammen gefunden haben, wie ich monatelang gehofft habe, es wird besser, mich auf das neue darkness falls gefreut habe, 

aber jetzt ist einfach mal schluss. warhammer sollte kein nachfolger von daoc werden, ist es auch nicht geworden. es ist weitaus primitiver und die intelligenz der balance typen und die geschwindigkeit der content entwickler ist beschissen.

ich hab die schnauze voll !

/goodbye @erengrad/middenland/moot


----------



## joekay (31. März 2009)

Nemesoth schrieb:


> Zudem muss ich sagen, dass vor dem Patch und kurz danach wir zumindest JEDEN Sonntag morgen Altdorf gestürmt haben (Carroburg). Ne Woche Danach wars vorbei! Wie standen in Reikwacht mit 4 oder 5 WB´s und KEIN Tank hat sich ans Tor getraut. Seit dem ging es
> im RVR berg ab.



Das lag mitunter auch daran, dass es für eure vielen Tanks keinen Konter gab, den hat Mythic mit 1.2 eingeführt. Das Problem: Der Konter der Tanks ist auch der Konter für alles andere was drumherum steht.


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Dito auf Carroburg. Die meisten Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust mehr, den derzeitigen Balance-Witz mitzumachen und machen entweder Twinkpause, hören komplett auf oder machen sich selber nen BW, Maschinisten oder Sigmarpriester.
> 
> Feinausgleich der quantitativen Faction-Unausgeglichenheit à la Mythic. Die hauen daheim den Nagel für das Bild sicher auch mit dem Pressllufthammer in die Wand.



Auf der anderen Seite ist das Gras immer grüner ... nicht wahr? Als hätte Destro keine Zauberer, Maguse oder Jünger des Kain -.- 

Aber wenn man euch so hört bleib ich besser auf Huss falls ein Servertransfer kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da gibt es keinen solchen Kindergarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Warhammer war und ist schon immer das gewesen was die Community daraus macht. Da heut zu Tage nur noch das eigene Ego zählt in der Gesellschaft haben wir die Situation wie sie ist. Der TE hat nicht so unrecht würden wir mehr darauf achten das auch die Mitspieler nicht zu kurz kommen hätten alle ihren Spaß. Aber 'cool' ist es ja eher anderen den Spaß zu verderben.
Huss mag wenige Spieler haben, aber da geht es eigentlich recht ausgeglichen hin und her. Wirklich angenehm.

MfG Michael


----------



## [DM]Zottel (31. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau das der Sinn des Spiels...
> 
> Um euch aus dieser Lage zu befreien müsst ihr zurückschlagen, egal wie schwer es ist. Da wird kein Patch helfen.



Am Sonntag waren insgesamt weniger als 100 Destros in den PQ's. Das war der niedrigste Stand ever und es werden immer weniger. Die Situation wird so aussehen. Entweder kommt der Balance Patch bald, oder die Order kann mit sich selber RvR machen. Und aus der Situation könnt ihr Euch dann befreien.

Aktueller Stand auf Erengrad ist der:

a.) Seznario - Bombergruppe - Alle gehen raus. Kein Ruf Spenden
b.) Stick Zerg vor einer Festung, 20-30 Feuermagier inclusive - Port in die Stadt. Kein Ruf Spenden
c.) Angriff auf die Stadt - Umloggen auf Twink. Kein Ruf Spenden.

Ihr könnt Euch Eure Erfolge sonst wo hinstecken. Ohne Gegenwehr eine Stadteinnehmen ist für beide Seiten keine Ruhmestat, aber beim aktuellen Patch Stand macht es keinen großen Sinn sich anzustrengen wenn eine Bombergruppe nen ganzen KT auseinandernehmen kann. 1.2.1 Inc, dann habt ihr auch wieder Zerstörung im RvR, also farmt vorher Euer Free Loot Invasor Set.


----------



## Manic2320 (31. März 2009)

Auf der anderen Seite scheint die Sonne immer heller.

Ich kann euch versicheren Serverlags gibt es auch auf der Ordnungseite genauso wie Diskonekts, ist zwar schwer zu glauben aber es ist tatsächlich so.
Die Zerstörung ist was Spielerzalhen angeht auf den meisten Server im Vorteil, aber ihr bekommt trotzdem nichts auf die Reihe, klar das einfachste ist zu sagen das Spiel ist scheisse die anderen haben viel bessere Charakter usw. Selbstmitleid hat noch den wenigstens geholen, weil das ganze mimimi auch totaler schwachsinn ist.
Ihr solltet euch mal lieber zusammen reißen und euch besser organisieren, von alleine wird sich die Situation nicht änderen.

Bestes Beispiel gestern Abend die Zerstörung auf Drakenwald, die Zerstörung greift fast Zeitgleich (15-20 Minuten versetzt) Glänzender Weg und Steinwacht an.
Die Zerstörung greift mit circa 1,5-2 KTs Glänzender Weg an, schaffen es gerade mal das zweite Tor auf 85% zu klopen.
Steinwacht im prinzip genau das selbe nur da waren die Ordnungspieler so großzügig die Zerstörungsspieler bis zum Lord kommen zu lassen (erstes und zweites Tor wurden nicht verteidigt) damit ihre Moral nicht ganz in den Keller geht.
Ich als Verteidiger hatte den Eindruck das die Zerstörung komplett planlos unterwegs war und einfach keine Raidführung hat, zwei Festungen mit so wenig Leuten anzugreifen kann doch nur in die Hose gehen.
Die Zerstörung brauch einfach mehr oder eine bessere Organisation und dann schaut das mit den Raids auch wieder ganz anderes aus.
Aber herumheulen und die Welt ist e ungerecht usw. bringt genau nix.


----------



## Elindir (31. März 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> zwei Festungen mit so wenig Leuten anzugreifen kann doch nur in die Hose gehen.


Liegt eventuell daran, dass wir (Die Zerstörung) weniger sind als Ihr (Ordnung) 

aber höchst wahrscheinlich irre ich mich, da wir ja alle samt unfähige Idioten sind die nix auf die Reihe bekommen....










ich hab auch mal gehört der Mensch hätte ein Hirn zum Denken bekommen.... naja wahrscheinlich wieder ein Irrtum


----------



## pbODW (31. März 2009)

Natürlich gibt es Hexen und JDKs auf Destroseite und da ich aber beide Fraktionen spiele (Erengrad/Drakenwald) ist mir allerdings eines augefallen, BWs und Siggis treten geradezu inflationär  auf. 

Nachdem ich meinen BW spasseshalber auf AE geskillt habe und bei einem Keepraid dabei war, weiß ich auch warum.

BW kam zurück in die Mottenkiste, 5 oder mehr BWs zuzuschauen wie sie fast ohne Unterbrechung in Rof-Animation dastehen ist mir persönlich zu öde, anderen scheint es Spass zu machen aber ich habe ja noch einen kleinen Sonnenritter, dem ich jetzt meine Aufmerksamkeit auf Orderseite schenken werde.

Viele packen ihren 40er nur noch für die entsprechenden Stadt-Inis aus, will mir zumindest scheinen und gehen ansonsten twinken, da kann die Haupststadt noch so oft geplündert werden, es interesseriert die Destros auf Drakenwald nicht wirklich. Und da wird für War künftig das Problem liegen, wenn auch das Twinken keine Motivation mehr bringt hören sie ganz auf zu spielen. Es wird immer ganz gerne vergessen, dass War für die meisten einfach ein Hobby/Zeitvertreib ist und keine Lebenseinstellung, wenns keinen Spass mehr macht, lässt man das Abo auslaufen, ohne das groß in Foren etc. anzukündigen, dass passiert einfach und fertig.


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite ist das Gras immer grüner ... nicht wahr? Als hätte Destro keine Zauberer, Maguse oder Jünger des Kain -.-



Ich hab oben nen kleinen Vergleich der drei Klassen von Ordung und Destro angefangen. Glaub mir, du willst keinen ausführlichen sehen, sonst kommst du dir als Ordnungsspieler richtig schäbig vor.


----------



## Schorus (31. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich hab oben nen kleinen Vergleich der drei Klassen von Ordung und Destro angefangen. Glaub mir, du willst keinen ausführlichen sehen, sonst kommst du dir als Ordnungsspieler richtig schäbig vor.



so reden halt nur ordnungsspieler die keine ahnung haben.die hälfte des powers einer sorc oder magus verpuffen in der siggi taktik.vom moralstun will ich erst garnet anfangen.aber order redet sich halt alles schön.nur sagt selbst mythic,dass die taktik des siggis zu stark ist.immerhin haben sie das nach paar monaten geschnallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (31. März 2009)

Tod den Destros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne jetzt mal im ernst. Ob ihr jetzt Lust auf Laag habt oder nicht, wer sich nicht wehrt der wird geraidet.

Da kommen wieder so Sprüche das Destros weniger sind usw. Man kann bei solchen Aussagen einfach nur lauthals lachen.

Organisation und genug Spieler zusammenbringen das sind die entscheidenden Punkte. Das klappt ehrlich gesagt bei Ordnung ganz gut und wird auch sehr oft in tieferen Gebieten ausführlich beübt. Natürlich macht das Destro auch, aber scheinbar resultieren daraus keine wirklichen Warband Spieler.

Der sogenannte ZERG ist Krieg. Wir sind hier nicht bei WoW Arena oder einem BG, das ist openRvR mit vielen Gegner. @ Destro Fraktion 
Sollte das nicht in eure Köpfe spielt ihr wohl das falsche Spiel. Das es noch einige Verbesserungen braucht ist klar, aber that's the game.


Sich beschweren ist immer leicht. Als ob Destro Klassen nicht in ca gleich stark wären. Na klar alle Order Spieler Klassen nerfen damit ihr mal was reisst.

Super Idee Die 4 Raids zeigen wenigstens das 1 Seite auf dem Server aktiv ist, was man von euch ja in dem Fall nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

Ich frag mich allen Ernstes was dieses vorgeschobene "Och, ich weiß von nix, keine Ahnung wovon du redest, wahrscheinlich könnt Ihr alle nur nicht spielen"-Getue ständig soll, sowohl bei Klassen als jetzt auch bei der allgemeinen Balance.

Es ist eine Tatsache, dass Ordnung seit 1.2 weltweit auf nahezu allen Servern die Nase vorne hat. Dass Mythic genau das damit bezwecken wollte, nämlich die Spieler weg von Destro hin zu Ordnung zu lotsen, ist natürlich nur eine Unterstellung, aber eine relativ nahe liegende.

Aber jetzt im Moment mit Argumenten von wegen "Gras is grüner" oder "Ihr habt doch auch AE-Klassen" zu kommen ist nicht mehr oder weniger als sich die Balance schönzulügen. Denn das würde wie oben schon angemerkt implizieren, dass plötzlich alle Destro-Spieler weltweit halbseitig gelähmt und innerhalb der Faction zerstritten und alle Ordnungsspieler schlagartig besser und unter einem gemeinsamen Banner vereint wären.

Klar dass Ordnung das im Moment eine Fetzengaudi macht, aber Ihr solltet auch dazu stehen, warum es auf einmal so einfach geworden ist.


----------



## Ascían (31. März 2009)

Schorus schrieb:


> so reden halt nur ordnungsspieler die keine ahnung haben.die hälfte des powers einer sorc oder magus verpuffen in der siggi taktik.vom moralstun will ich erst garnet anfangen.



1. Magus hat keinen Curse

2. Der Moralstun des DoK ist mind. genauso übel.


-> Ich glaub eher du hast keine Ahnung.


Ich twinke derzeit auch meine kleine Hexe auf Carro, weils mir auf Erengrad zu laggy ist, und der Stickzerg alles ruiniert.


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> 1. Magus hat keinen Curse
> 
> 2. Der Moralstun des DoK ist mind. genauso übel.



1. Magus hat leider auch sonst nix, was ihn in irgend einer Form für T4 empfehlen würde

2. Ein DoK rennt aber nicht vorne rein und legt die gesamte Gruppe lahm, während er bombt. CC auf AE-Castern ist hirnschmelzender Unfug.


----------



## Elindir (31. März 2009)

manche Wollens einfach nicht einsehen...

Als überall ein Destro Überschuss herrschte, heulten alle Ordis, sie hätten keine Chance im RvR und und und... Man hat die Destros sogar als winning Team Joiner bezeichnet....

jetzt sieht es halt umgekehrt aus, jetzt sind halt die Ordis mehr und die Destros heulen, sie werden überrannt. 

Aber was ich nicht begreife ist, das jetzt die Ordis kommen und meinen wir spielen schlecht.... dazu kommt, dass die Klassen Balance immo zu Gunsten der Order ist. Ein Grund ist auch, dass bei euch viel mehr Sigis und BW's rumlaufen als bei uns (und diese 2 Kassen bzw 4 mit den Spiegelklassen, sind immo ziemlich Imba)

sind die paar Ordis hier einfach nur bescheuert oder was?? (bezieht sich jetzt auf die par Gras ist grün Sprüche Klopfer)


----------



## wowfanboy (31. März 2009)

> manche Wollens einfach nicht einsehen...
> 
> Als überall ein Destro Überschuss herrschte, heulten alle Ordis, sie hätten keine Chance im RvR und und und... Man hat die Destros sogar als winning Team Joiner bezeichnet....
> 
> ...



kann doch nich dein ernst sein hey xDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



willst du der gesamten ordnung ordnung verbieten BWs und Sigis zu spielen? XDD
wenn ihr zuwenig dok/zauberer oder sonst was habt - ähm..pech? wechselt halt die klassen.

Ich selbst spiele einen weißen Löwen auf Huss, und die zauberer wenn sie mal zu 3. Pfütze vor nem Burgtor sind genauso Imba wie unsere BWs.
Ihr macht mit hexen genau den selben schaden wie unsere BWs. Ja ok, wir haben mehr...und? Soll die Zerstörung halt mehr zauberer spielen, is doch nich unser Problem, das hat auch nix mit Balancing zu tun. Die Spieler machen das Spiel.

Ach un das soll nicht heissen das ihr schlecht spielt oder ähnliches. Aber sich zu beschweren dass so un so viele Leute diese und diese klassen spielen ist echt lahm. klar, eure hexenkriegerin wurde generft, einer der ausschlaggebenden punkte warum ordnung wieder was reißt. Aber wenn du Ordnung gespielt hättest wüsstest du auch warum. Und das kann man auch umgekehrt sagen, aber mythic hat ja auch gewisse Statistiken, um das Balancement zu sichern.


----------



## Feindsender (31. März 2009)

ich spiele beide seiten gerne...außer im t4 (gründe sind hinreichend genannt worden). meiner meinung nach muss nur die siggitaktik entschärft werden, eine gewisse moralfähigkeit des feuerzauberes und der rest erledigt sich hoffentlich mit kommendem patch. vielleicht kann ich dann endlich wieder gemütlich ein paar runden rvr auf beiden seiten genießen.

und bevor nun böse zungen sprechen: ich bin leidenschaftlicher feuerzauberer (auf carroburg) bzw. zauberer (auf erengrad).


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

wowfanboy schrieb:


> Ihr macht mit hexen genau den selben schaden wie unsere BWs.



Informier dich mal über die Klassen und komm dann wieder. Das ist ja echt schon peinlich hier. Du bist wohl tatsächlich der Meinung dass die Spiegelklassen genau dasselbe machen, weil sie beide Röcke und Stäbe tragen und auf Entfernung aua machen (ich geh mal davon aus, dass du mit "Hexen" die Zauberin gemeint hast)?

Erst informieren, dann mitreden. Bitte. Schon meinem Blutdruck zuliebe.


----------



## Churchak (31. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Aber wenn man euch so hört bleib ich besser auf Huss falls ein Servertransfer kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hö? du liest ned im onlineforum oder? Das lustige da ist die Destros fiebern nen Trans entgegen weil dann alles ganz doll Toll wird ..... zumindest scheinen sie es zu glauben. Sie sollten wohl doch mal andere foren zumindest ab und an lesen. *g*


----------



## Elindir (31. März 2009)

wowfanboy schrieb:


> willst du der gesamten ordnung ordnung verbieten BWs und Sigis zu spielen? XDD
> wenn ihr zuwenig dok/zauberer oder sonst was habt - ähm..pech? wechselt halt die klassen.
> 
> ...das hat auch nix mit Balancing zu tun. ...



#1 habe ich sowas gesagt?? nein, ich sagte nur, das es bei euch viele Imbaklassen gibt. Und wenn ich so sehe was die ganzen Destros Twinken ..... 80% DoK und Zauberinnen..... halleluja wenn die alle lvl 40 sind gibt es nur noch Sigi/Dok BW/Sorce und Spalta/Slayer .... das wird sicher seeeeeeehr spannend.....

#2 und wie das was mit Balancing zu tun hat! Sigi/DoK BW/Sorce = OP (wobei der Sigi/BW noch einen Tick heftiger sind, Gründe dafür kannst zu 1000 hier im Forum nachlesen, Stichwort Dispell Taktik & AE stunn) und OP Klassen werden viel mehr gespielt. 

Ich sag nicht, dass die Ordis schuld an dem Schlamassel sind (schuld ist Mythic!!) aber wenn ich Ordis sehe die behaupten alles wäre in bester Ordnung, Balancing sei Okey usw... muss ich mir heftig an den Kopf fassen...


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. März 2009)

Taschentuch reicht.

Was soll die Order denn sagen die sich monatelang auf Carroburg abfarmen lassen mußte, selbst jetzt noch in Sc.


Ihr seid ganz, ganz, ganz schlechte Verlierer die jetzt hier über ein Ungleichgewicht weinen.

Und was noch besser ist, stoppt ihr eure Gegenwehr haben wir das Vergnügen um so leichter in die Stadt zu kommen.

An der Stelle wünschte ich mir jetzt auf Destroseite zu sein, wo viel Feind - da viel Ehr, das erinnert mich an ein anderes Spiel - "hilfe, ich wurde von einen gekillt der 20 Level über mir ist".

Ca. 2 Kt`s  (48 Spieler) Destros haben diese Woche noch in der Burg beim Lord 150 Ordler aufgehalten.
Von der Qualtät der Order...hm kann man ja unterm Tisch fallen lassen, Hauptsache wir sind bald wieder stärker.

Noch Anfang diesen Monats standen die Destros 4:1 vor den Orderburgen.

Hat wer ein Destro Post gesehen das die Ordnung Verstärkung braucht?

Nächstes mal vielleicht ein Spiel wählen wo es kein Pvp gibt, dann passiert euch das nicht mehr - und auch ganz
klar an Myhtic, wie kann man 2009 ein Massenmmorpg auf den Markt was bei der Charaktererstellung nicht Unter- und
Überzahl plus aktive Spieler auf den Servern berücksichtigt.

Selbst zu Beginn von WoW bekam ich Meldungung, diese Seite ist derzeit überfüllt, es können keine neuen Charaktäre
hier erstellt werden, bitte wählt einen anderen Server/Seite oder Charakter, irgendetwas aus dieser Richtung jedenfalls.

Aber PvP ist PvP, jegliche Kommentare über "aua, die verhauen mich immer" find ich lächerlich.

Mein Post find ich grad auch lächerlich, war ja abzusehen das man es nie allen recht machen kann - ihr hättet recht,
aber so krass wie ihr es darstellt ist es bei weitem nicht. 3 Order machen ein Bo,  ein Kt Destros kommt an - mit n 
bissl Verstand und wenigen Spielern kann so hunderte Ordies ins Leere laufen lassen, was glaubt ihr wie schnell die heulen zu wenig Destros, seh nie einen Feind und hören auf zu spielen? l2p


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Mein Post find ich grad auch lächerlich



Geht sicher mehr Leuten so, zumal er mit dem wunderbaren "L2P" aufhört. "Wir sind mehr Spieler und haben die besseren Klassen, also lernt gefälligst zu spielen". Traumhaft.

Es gab übrigens ne Menge Posts darüber, dass Ordnung auf Carroburg Verstärkung braucht, auch und gerade von Destro-Spielern.


----------



## Ascían (31. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Taschentuch reicht.
> 
> Was soll die Order denn sagen die sich monatelang auf Carroburg abfarmen lassen mußte, selbst jetzt noch in Sc.
> 
> ...



Destruction war schon immer vornehmlich aufs Weinen fixiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Beispiel in den 6 Monaten auf Middenland, wo man als einzelner Orderspieler im Gebietchat der Destros angesagt wurde, und sich dann 2 ausgehungerte Warbands auf einen stürzten, da haben wir Orderspieler auch keine Lust gehabt immer nur Altdorf zu deffen und zu twinken - deswegen entstand der Legende-Raid. 
Sowas fehlt mir auf Erengrad völlig auf Destro-Seite. Auf Middenland hiess es 6 Monate lang: Order versteckt sich im Warcamp, es gibt  genug Order, etc. Ich war in der größten Orderally und weiß, wieviele da durchschnittlich on waren- ca. 10% der Memberzahlen. Nur wenige Fairness-bemühte Gestalten rerollten in der Zeit von Destro auf Order, nochmal Respekt hierfür, der große Rest aber bevorzugte weiter easymode und dicken Loot. Ein halbes Jahr ging das so, und weil es jetzt seit 3 Wochen mit umgekehrten Vorzeichen läuft, nimmt das Geheule derartige Formen an? Zwar leidet das Spiel unter jedweger Klassen- und Zahlenmäßiger Unbalance sehr, und verliert dadurch viele Kunden, aber ich hoffe es geht noch viele Monate mit dem derzeitigen Trend weiter, damit die Doppelmoral-Träger der Destruction mal wissen wie es ist, auf der Verliererseite zu stehen, und das nicht nur 3 Wochen, sondern 24.

/enrage off


Edit: Ich twink dann solange Destro auf Carro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (31. März 2009)

Mögliche Imbalance resultiert nicht aus den Fähigkeiten einzelner Klassen, die meisten davon sind seit der Beta so. Bisher war es für Destro auch kein Problem auf so gut wie allen Servern.

Es liegt derzeit an der Klassenverteilung. Order hat ohne Zweifel mehr BWs aber ungleich weniger Melees, vor allem Tanks. Für Tanks sind halt BWs derzeit der ultimative Konter sonst gibts da nix und genau deswegen wurden auch die Resis runtergesetzt. Ein Chosen muss auch mal down gehen wenn er im focus steht, denn der kann zusätzlich zu seiner Robustheit auch heftigen Schaden anrichten.

Dummerweise ist der Konter für Tanks im Moment der Konter für alles.

Womit sollte Order auf Destro-Tankmassen reagieren wenn BWs nicht imstande wären sie schnellstens kleinzukriegen?


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Destruction war schon immer vornehmlich aufs Weinen fixiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau, weil die Leute, die zufällig auf die andere Faction geklickt haben, demographisch ja so unglaublich weit weg von den Ordnungs-Ubermenschen liegen.

Mir wird das jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu blöd hier, klopft euch ruhig noch ne Weile gegenseitig auf die Schulter, werft der Gegenseite vor, dass sie nur heult und schlicht und ergreifend nicht über so göttergleiche Sk1llz verfügt wie Ihr und freut euch drüber, wenn keiner mehr in der Unvermeindlichen steht und Ihr in Ruhe eure Beutel abfarmen könnt.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Geht sicher mehr Leuten so, zumal er mit dem wunderbaren "L2P" aufhört. "Wir sind mehr Spieler und haben die besseren Klassen, also lernt gefälligst zu spielen". Traumhaft.
> 
> Es gab übrigens ne Menge Posts darüber, dass Ordnung auf Carroburg Verstärkung braucht, auch und gerade von Destro-Spielern.



Jo l2p konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen, ja auf onlinewelten hab ich maln paar posts gesehen - auf buffed weniger.

Und die es gepostet haben freuen wohl grad eher über deff action.

Aber wie gesagt so schlimm ist derzeit garnicht, eher fehlt einigen Destros auf Carroburg der Iwin Button, andere
lernen mit der Situation umzugehen - spielen zusammen, das was die Orderseite vorher monatelang gemacht hat.

Als Ordler find ich die Serverzusammenlegung im nachhinein Klasse - endlich mal win`s im Sc`s.

Edit:
Ich würde Dir ja beipflichten, aber wenn du mal unsere Seite siehts - waren wir monatelang nur da um euch Freude an
kills zu bescheren? - Wenn ich lese Destros hören auf..sagt mir das doch nur, da fehlt einigen das virtuelle Killglücksgefühl
um Freude am Spiel zu haben.  Da muß ich einfach sagen, l2p - mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen..*scherz* - Siege dazu nehmen um sich erst an einem Spiel zu beteiligen ist doch simpler Kindergartenkram. Hättet einige sachlich unbalancte Server dargestellt - wär das ok. Androhung von "ich spiel nicht mehr"... ist doch untereste Schublade sorry.


----------



## pulla_man (31. März 2009)

wird sich schon alles wieder einrenken jungs. immer chillig bleiben


----------



## wowfanboy (31. März 2009)

Ich spiele seit pre-order und habe auch destro schon gespielt, also ja, ich habe mich informiert und ich weiss wieviel schaden zauberer machen. Außerdem sehe ich bei meinem WL auch die 1,5-2k Ticks eurer Zauberer vorm Tor (natürlich stehn da dann 2-3 was dann direkt tot ist). Vielleicht kennst du den Schaden eurer Zauberer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem nächsten patch wird sigi taktik bestimmt generft, genauso wie der flächenschaden der AE-er (zauberer/bw) nicht mehr stacken wird. 
un dann is wieder friede freude eierkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (31. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Jau, weil die Leute, die zufällig auf die andere Faction geklickt haben, demographisch ja so unglaublich weit weg von den Ordnungs-Ubermenschen liegen.
> 
> Mir wird das jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu blöd hier, klopft euch ruhig noch ne Weile gegenseitig auf die Schulter, werft der Gegenseite vor, dass sie nur heult und schlicht und ergreifend nicht über so göttergleiche Sk1llz verfügt wie Ihr und freut euch drüber, wenn keiner mehr in der Unvermeindlichen steht und Ihr in Ruhe eure Beutel abfarmen könnt.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch.



Im Gegenteil, ich spiele selber mit viele ehemaligen Destruction-Spielern zusammen, die noch pre 1.2 fairnesshalber rerolled haben. Und ich weiß auch, wie sehr das auf die aktive Bevölkerung einer Fraktion drückt, wenn man nur ins Gesicht bekommt im RvR - da wird es ziemlich schnell dunkel, und der Letzte macht dann das Licht aus. Das ist aber imo ein Designfehler von Mythic, das es sich so stark auswirkt. WAR ist halt momentan ein Hobby-Fußballspiel, in dem eine Mannschaft mit Mühe und Not 11 Mann zusammen bekommt, während die andere mit 18 Mann antreten darf, die auch noch alle Oberliga+ spielen. Das galt für die Destro-Übermacht ebenso wie jetzt für die Übermacht der Ordnung, was mich halt stört ist das vorher fast nichts zu hören war, jeder Destro wiegelte noch ab, während Order schon heimlich die Abos kündigte. Destro beschwert sich dagegen jetzt mit lautem Getöse, aber vorher hats euch nicht gejuckt. Das regt mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist wohl nur allzu menschlich. Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste.


----------



## Ascían (31. März 2009)

wowfanboy schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit pre-order und habe auch destro schon gespielt, also ja, ich habe mich informiert und ich weiss wieviel schaden zauberer machen. Außerdem sehe ich bei meinem WL auch die 1,5-2k Ticks eurer Zauberer vorm Tor (natürlich stehn da dann 2-3 was dann direkt tot ist). Vielleicht kennst du den Schaden eurer Zauberer nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Grundschaden der Sorc ist höher als der vom BW, deshalb die höheren Ticks.


----------



## joekay (31. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Destro beschwert sich dagegen jetzt mit lautem Getöse, aber vorher hats euch nicht gejuckt. Das regt mich auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir wissen was wir zu tun haben wenn Destro wieder dominiert. Destro hat uns gezeigt wie es geht.


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. März 2009)

/sign Asican - deshalb hatte ich auch gepostet


----------



## [DM]Zottel (31. März 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Aber herumheulen und die Welt ist e ungerecht usw. bringt genau nix.



Mehrere Namhafte Gilden haben Order Twink Gilden und zocken beide Seiten. Wenn man auf Ordnungsseite seinen lvl 40 Chars im Open RvR hat und auch auf Destro Seite mit lvl 40 Chars Open RvR betreibt darf man behaupten dass man beide Seiten kennt. Ich würde vorschlagen du machst dir mal nen Zerstörungschar auf nem anderen Server und schaust mal wie T4 Open RvR aussieht...


----------



## KleinerSchurke (31. März 2009)

wowfanboy schrieb:


> kann doch nich dein ernst sein hey xDDDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn ich sowas les, fehlen mir die Worte. Würde mich an deiner Stelle erstmal informieren bevor ich so en Mist schreibe. Ich kann mich auch nicht dran erinnern, dass wir auf Destroseite, egal ob wir auf den Servern in der Überzahl waren oder nicht, von Seitens Mhytik so gepuscht worden sind, wie es die Ordnung seit anbeginn des Spiels wird!!!!! Kommt mir schon alles sehr eigenartig vor und wie hier auch schon gesagt wurde, irgendwann spielt hier die Ordnung gegen NPCS und wird sich riesig freuen das sie immer gewinnt ;-)
Denkmal das einige Destrospieler sich das ne Weile noch anschauen aber irgendwann auch der letzte sich denkt, das man es nicht nötig hat von seitens Mhytik sich verarschen zu lassen, weil mehr ist das im Augenblick grad nicht mehr für mich.

HF und so


----------



## DerTingel (31. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Sowas fehlt mir auf Erengrad völlig auf Destro-Seite.



sowas gab es schon...nur das endet dann im riesigen gezerge, weil die ordnung alles was sie hat in das gebiet holt, welches destro versucht zu locken. dann kommt wieder die überzahl zum tragen...und das gelagge wo z.b. der timer eines obis fast 10min auf 0stand und so einen lock verhindert hat. 
man kann organisieren soviel wie man will, durch das domination system sind die legende-raids nichtmehr durchführbar. und alles was man machen kann, die locks verhindern. aber selber welche durchführen gegen eine überzahl? ehrlich, no way. 
wie ich schonmal sagte, ich kann schon verstehen dass sich einige middenland order freut, dass destro jetzt auch mal so "leidet". aber im endeffekt kann man die situationen nicht vergleichen, denn durch 1.2 kam eine klassen imbalance hinzu, die einige ja getrost ignorieren, andere schön reden wollen, die aber unbestreitbar vorhanden ist. des weiteren gab es auf middenland keine lags, wir standen nicht alle 2 tage in altdorf und was das wichtigste ist, durch das domination system öffnet man dem riesigen zerg tür und tor...
und solche organisierten raids, die im gelagge enden wodurch auch der erfolg verwährt bleibt, frustrieren natürlich noch mehr. 
mfg

&#8364;: und was ich mal affig finde von einigen hier, klar gab es einige die versucht haben die situation auf middenland herunter zu spielen...alles sei nicht so schlimm. aber ein großteil der leute die ich kenne, waren auch seit spätestens anfang des jahres unzufrieden mit der situation auf middenland. aber macht ja viel mehr spaß über die andere seite zu lachen...ich werde mir mal n paar lesezeichen machen und euch an eure posts erinnern wenn ihr das nächste mal versucht auf ein missverhältnis hinzuweisen...oder wie ihr sagt: "zu heulen".


----------



## joekay (31. März 2009)

KleinerSchurke schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht dran erinnern, dass wir auf Destroseite, egal ob wir auf den Servern in der Überzahl waren oder nicht, von Seitens Mhytik so gepuscht worden sind, wie es die Ordnung seit anbeginn des Spiels wird!!!!!



Das ist aber jetzt ein wenig bullshit, sorry


----------



## Manic2320 (31. März 2009)

KleinerSchurke schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas les, fehlen mir die Worte. Würde mich an deiner Stelle erstmal informieren bevor ich so en Mist schreibe. Ich kann mich auch nicht dran erinnern, dass wir auf Destroseite, egal ob wir auf den Servern in der Überzahl waren oder nicht, von Seitens Mhytik so gepuscht worden sind, wie es die Ordnung seit anbeginn des Spiels wird!!!!! Kommt mir schon alles sehr eigenartig vor und wie hier auch schon gesagt wurde, irgendwann spielt hier die Ordnung gegen NPCS und wird sich riesig freuen das sie immer gewinnt ;-)
> Denkmal das einige Destrospieler sich das ne Weile noch anschauen aber irgendwann auch der letzte sich denkt, das man es nicht nötig hat von seitens Mhytik sich verarschen zu lassen, weil mehr ist das im Augenblick grad nicht mehr für mich.
> 
> HF und so



Ich glaub ja da steckt ein ganz große Verschwörung dahinter, Weltheerschaft usw.


----------



## wowfanboy (31. März 2009)

es bringt doch nichts rumzuheulen.
die nerfs sind dafür da dass sich das spiel ausgleicht, und damit ist mythic eben noch nciht fertig. klar gibts mal zeiten wo die eine seite stärker ist oder umgekehrt.

und das mit mythic pusht nur ordnung is völliger bullshit. Ich weiß zum Beispiel von meinem weissen Löwen, dass ich damals noch mein Pet gebrauchen konnte, denn es konnte werfen und zwar über 150 oder 165 fuss. wisst ihr was es heute kann? 65fuß. Und das schönste daran ist, es wirft garnicht mehr. von 10 versuchen wirft er 1mal wenn überhaupt. Das heisst für mich ist PvP der löwe unnötig, denn er geht zu schnell down.
Das mal kurz zum Order-push (wobei WL mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige ist).

ich habe mir schon zu zeiten wo Destro gerockt hat hier die Heul-Threads durchgelesen, konnte darüber allerdings nur müde lächeln, denn was brignt es? Meint ihr es interessiert jemanden ob du oder du es scheisse findet dass order viele leute bw spielen. Das ist doch eifnach unnötig, sie werdens mit 100%iger Sicherheit patchen und das wars. Solange kann man auch gut spielen. Wobei auf Huss Destro immernoch ausgeglichen ist mit Order, oft sogar Überzahl haben und gewinnen.(vorallem open rvr)


----------



## EisblockError (31. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Leute Leute,
> 
> 
> Warum nicht mal ohne Zerg rumlaufen? Mit einer 6er, 12er-Group macht es doch eh mehr Spaß als im Dauergelagge eine Taste zu klicken.



Meine rede, doch das Problem ist dass man dafür "Skill" braucht und so wie ich das sehe wäre das Destro/Order Verhältniss im T4 ausgeglichen wenn man diese ganzen Skillosen winnerteam joiner und Zerg aufgeiler bannen würde =)




heretik schrieb:


> Dito auf Carroburg. Die meisten Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust mehr, den derzeitigen Balance-Witz mitzumachen und machen entweder Twinkpause, hören komplett auf oder machen sich selber nen BW, Maschinisten oder Sigmarpriester.
> 
> Feinausgleich der quantitativen Faction-Unausgeglichenheit à la Mythic. Die hauen daheim den Nagel für das Bild sicher auch mit dem Pressllufthammer in die Wand.



Jo das gefühl hab ich auch.
Aber umgekehrt: Meistens ist T1-T3 auf Drakenwald einfach nur Rot.


----------



## pbODW (31. März 2009)

Schon manchmal witzig, wenn man hier so mitliest: Ich bin Order, ich bin Destro. Häh? Das würde ja bedeuten, man identifiziert sich mit einem Computerspiel?

Ich kanns mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die meisten Leute nicht beide Seiten spielen, man bezahlt ja schließlich auch beide Seiten.

Der nächste Patch kommt bestimmt mit allen Vor- und wahrscheinlich auch wieder Nachteilen.


----------



## Feindsender (31. März 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1594738' date='31.03.2009, 12:10']
> Mehrere Namhafte Gilden haben Order Twink Gilden und zocken beide Seiten. Wenn man auf Ordnungsseite seinen lvl 40 Chars im Open RvR hat und auch auf Destro Seite mit lvl 40 Chars Open RvR betreibt darf man behaupten dass man beide Seiten kennt. Ich würde vorschlagen du machst dir mal nen Zerstörungschar auf nem anderen Server und schaust mal wie T4 Open RvR aussieht...




so sieht es aus. und noch besser ist wenn man auf beiden seiten jeweils einen tank und einen caster spielt. allerdings sollte man sich auch die mühe machen etwas mehr zeit mit den chars zu verbringen als sie stupide nur auf 40 zu pushen, denn mit grüner ausrüstung landet jeder schneller im dreck als ihm lieb ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (31. März 2009)

Feindsender schrieb:


> so sieht es aus. und noch besser ist wenn man auf beiden seiten jeweils einen tank und einen caster spielt. allerdings sollte man sich auch die mühe machen etwas mehr zeit mit den chars zu verbringen als sie stupide nur auf 40 zu pushen, denn mit grüner ausrüstung landet jeder schneller im dreck als ihm lieb ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glücklicherweise kann man einen Char dank Stadtinis sehr schnell sehr gut austatten ohne viel Zeit zu investieren :-)


----------



## Elindir (31. März 2009)

zudem spielt das Equip in WAR nicht eine all zu grosse Rolle...


----------



## Shagkul (31. März 2009)

Mal ehrlich, vieles mag Stimmen, aber einiges wird auch künstlich verschlimmert.

Ich für meinen Teil fand das alte lock System besser, da ich eben einer derjenigen bin, der Stadtraids nicht jeden Tag sehen will. 
Die Stadtraids an sich, schreien noch nach Verbesserung, keine Frage.

Genauso wie lags noch dringend behoben werden müssen.

Destro/ Order Benachteiligung, kann ich als Spieler beider Seiten auch bestätigen. Nachbesserung ist wirklich nötig.
Klassen dürfen sich sicher unterscheiden (nicht schlagen, aber pre WoW Pala/Schami Prinzip), aber dafür sollte es immer ein ausgleichendes Gegenstück geben. 

Aber wenn ich so die anderen Foren lese, was ist denn mit euren 6er Gruppen die ganze Zergs aufreiben? 
Ich lese in einigen Foren, wie sie die Zergspieler verspotten und als Rufspender betiteln, weil man sie locker mit einer organisierten Truppe ausheben kann.
Warum macht ihr nicht mehr dieser organisierten Elitetruppen? Wieso bietet ihr ihnen nicht koordiniert die Stirn?
Denn ein Zergmittglied ist ja an und für sich ein eher beschränktes Geschöpf mit nur wenig Verstand, gebunden an seinen Leader. (Teils/Teils ernst und ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Bis auf wenige Sachen, gibt es immer Mittel und Wege. Aber so etwas fordert halt Organisation und vielleicht sogar taktische Tücke.
Aber ich muss gestehen, ich habe für so eine Ausarbeitung auch kaum noch Zeit und kann von daher verstehen, wenn man einfach nur spielen will ohne drüber nachzudenken.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## DerTingel (31. März 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Bis auf wenige Sachen, gibt es immer Mittel und Wege. Aber so etwas fordert halt Organisation und vielleicht sogar taktische Tücke.
> Aber ich muss gestehen, ich habe für so eine Ausarbeitung auch kaum noch Zeit und kann von daher verstehen, wenn man einfach nur spielen will ohne drüber nachzudenken.



das organisierte vorgehen endet dann, wie letzte woche donnerstag, in 4 zonencrashs...

und noch eins, bevor ich mich hier aus dem thema verabschiede...an die leute, die sich wundern, dass etliche ex-middenland destros frustriert die segel streichen und speziell an die leute, die sich über die frustrierten leute lustig machen. ihr geht davon aus, dass es für uns die erfüllung und das absolute hochgefühl war auf middenland in einer so erdrückenden übermacht zu spielen. ich kann jetzt nur für mich und die leute sprechen die ich kenne, aber wir waren ebenfalls gefrustet aufgrund der situation auf middenland. ich denke so erging es sicherlich 90% der middenland destros. 
deshalb haben sich etliche leute dazu entschieden den unterlegenen destros auf erengrad zu helfen, in der hoffnung dass man endlich auf einem ausgeglichenen server spielen kann. nun ist man wieder auf einem frust server gelandet, der im endeffekt aufgrund der lags etc noch frustrierender ist als middenland. 
ich gönne den middenland ordis den erfolg, kann auch sehr gut verstehen, dass sie sich freuen den destros gegenüber mal überlegen zu sein. aber im endeffekt sollten einige leute mal ihren kopf einschalten, damit sie evtl mal realisieren, dass einige destros seit monaten gehofft haben dass es endlich besser wird, nun aber erneut enttäuscht wurden. sich dann über solche leute lustig zu machen, sie zu verspotten oder ähnliches zeugt nicht gerade von intelligenz. aber geilt euch nur weiter an eurer schadenfreude auf...wir haben auf middenland erlebt, wie es endet wenn zu viele leute zu lange frustriert sind. und wenn sich nicht bald was tut, dann dürft ihr auch bald RvE spielen und burgen gegen npc´s holen...mal sehen wie ihr dann die von euch so geliebten epischen schlachten, auch zerg genannt, findet...
mfg


----------



## joekay (31. März 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ich kann jetzt nur für mich und die leute sprechen die ich kenne, aber wir waren ebenfalls gefrustet aufgrund der situation auf middenland. ich denke so erging es sicherlich 90% der middenland destros.
> deshalb haben sich etliche leute dazu entschieden den unterlegenen destros auf erengrad zu helfen, in der hoffnung dass man endlich auf einem ausgeglichenen server spielen kann. nun ist man wieder auf einem frust server gelandet, der im endeffekt aufgrund der lags etc noch frustrierender ist als middenland.



Zwei Dinge kann ich dir garantieren.

Es waren bestimmt keine 90% Destrospieler aufgrund der Situation auf Middenland frustriert und die meisten Middenland-Destros sind nach Carroburg.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (31. März 2009)

Ohne WAR mit irgend einem anderen mmorpg vergleichen zu wollen muss ich doch einiges anmerken. Ich habe viele Online Spiele gespielt und eigentlich immer einen Heiler als Main und binn damit ohne rumm prollen zu wollen immer ganz oben mitgefahren und habe diese klassen durch rückmeldungen von vielen spielern über mehrere jahre recht professionell gespielt. Ich habe auch die ganzen höhen und tiefen der ganzen Games mit erlebt die Nerf's die Buffs der Klassen usw. Ich weiss auch das ich nicht der einzige binn. Und ich habe es immer durchgezogen und binn beim heiler geblieben egal ob er zu bodengenerft wurde oder gebufft wurde. Dann kam WAR raus und habe auch Als erstel einen Zeloten auf Zerstörungsseite auf Averland angefangen so 1 Monat vor 1.2.

Es war noch nie in einem spiel so wie in WaR wo ich die schnauze so schnell voll hatte diese Klasse zu spielen da es einfach Sinnlos ist. Ich muss zugeben auf Averland ist es ziemlich ausgeglichen im vergleich zu anderen Servern aberdas mit der Balance der Klassen im mom arg was nicht stimmt kann wohl jeder mit ein bischen gesundem Menschenverstand abstreiten. 

Ich versuche das mal so zu schildern wie ich es aufnehme im mom auf Zerstörungsseite ein Tägliches Beispiel von 10 SC's.

4 von 10: Sc's gewinnt man weill man gut zusammenspielt.

3 von 10: Sc's verliert man weill man sich einfach dumm anstellt oder nicht richtig zusammenspielt.

3 von 10: Sc's verliet man weill man einfach Chancenlos weggebommt wird.

und das finde ich schon ziemlich bedenklich und das hat nix mit 0 skill oder "man kriegt nix auf die Reihe" zu tuhen.

sind 5 Feuerzauberer oder mehr in einem SC kann man garnicht mehr gegenheilen auf einzelne Ziele da der Schaden der reinkommt höher ist als der den man maximal raushauen kann und dazu kommt der Schaden auch deutlich schneller rein.

Es ist ziemlich frustrierend in solchen SC's zu spielen da innert sekunden einfach so 10 spieler egal ob tank oder stoffi im dreck liegen und man einfach weggebommt wird.

Genau so ist es auch im oRvR und über Laags kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beklagen^^.

ICh will auch nicht NERF dies und das schreien das ist mir alles ziemlich egal aber das Balancing zwischen den beiden Fraktionen ist im mom ziemlich unverhältnissmässig und das sollte denke ich so schnell wie möglich behoben werden.

Und ich glaube kaum das es ein zufall ist das der Stand der Dinge im mom so ist wie er ist.

seid ich mienen Spalta angefangen habe und im t3 angekommen binn kotzt es mich immer mehr an denn ich sehe es immer wie öfters das mehrere leute einfach ausm SC laufen was ja auch nachvollziehbar ist.

Und was ich so oder so am fragwürdigsten finde (villeicht betrachte ich das ganze aus einer falschen perspektive) das ein spielt das im grossen und ganzen auf ein PvP/RvR prinzip aufbaut so in einem übertriebenen sinne auf AoE baut und so spieler die keine oder geringe möglichkeiten haben so zu spielen mit ihrem Char weill er es nicht zulässt in einer Art opferrolle gedrängt werden. Und solche Klassen wie eben z.B. der Feuerzauberer der massig an AoE schaden hat dominieren dann ein Spiel. Was mir einen eindruck hintelässt von einem spiel das auf einer ziemlich guten Idee aufgebaut wurde und dann mit 1.2 durch unüberlegtheit ins lächerliche gezogen wird das man sich einfach fragen muss "was soll der schrott?".

Aber so schnell geb ich nicht auf und Spiele weiterhin WAR und warte infach mal ab. Denn in jedem mmorpg gab es solche scheiss momente wie mit 1.2 aber man merke auch immer das es so nicht geht und es wurde wieder geändert. Und deswegen sollte jeder die Rosarote Brille aufsetzen und einen Jont rauchen xD denn sowas kommt fürher oder später wieder vor  villeicht mit einer anderen klasse.

Und wenns auf den meisten Servern wirklich so dermassen beschissen ist kommt doch alle auf Averland denke dort ist es im mom am ausgeglichensten^^ >.<

mfg H3ll


----------



## Stancer (31. März 2009)

Ich lese hier immer wieder, das ihr sagt das Balancing passt nicht.

Also ich gebe euch Recht, das Ordnung zur Zeit etwas überlegen ist aber die Klassen selbst sind ausgeglichen. Sorc sind genauso tödlich wie BW´s und auch die restlichen Klassen passen eigentlich.

Es herrscht momentan einfach nur nen Ungleichgewicht, wodurch die Ordnung natürlich die meisten Schlachten gewinnt und so der Eindruck entsteht die Klassen der Ordnung wären stärker.


----------



## Shagra (31. März 2009)

Also ich hab heute einige Szenarios mit meiner 38er Hexe und 5 andern ausser gilde gespielt und wir habn trotz healern in unserer stamm zu 80% verloren weil man dauernd weggebombt wurde. 
Das beste war eins wo 6 BWs,4 Sigmars, 2 Ritter und der rest Slayer waren weil da standen sie nach 5 min vor unserm Spawnpunkt rum.
Es kann mir also keiner erzählen dass die Balancesituation so in Ordnung is weil komischerweise erst seit 1.2 die Order uns so überlegen ist.
Aber ich werds so halten wie viele in meiner Gilde es tun, auf den Patch warten und wenn der nix ändert wars das für mich War

Grüsse
Shagra


----------



## Norjena (31. März 2009)

Was ich an Sorc vs. BW sehr mies finde ist die Utility, also Entwaffen oder Slow, BW alles instant, Sorc muss erstmal nen Debuff drauf setzten und dann noch eine 1-2Sek casten....


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2009)

Die ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Vor allem der AOE ist im Moment ein Witz und einfach nur noch eine Spaßbremse^5.


----------



## vipersen (31. März 2009)

Schorus schrieb:


> so reden halt nur ordnungsspieler die keine ahnung haben.die hälfte des powers einer sorc oder magus verpuffen in der siggi taktik.





Ascían schrieb:


> 1. Magus hat keinen Curse
> 
> 2. Der Moralstun des DoK ist mind. genauso übel.
> 
> ...



Die Hälfte ? Schön wärs.

Ich selbst bin auf DoT geskillt und hab dann mal versucht nen BW umzuhaun. Hat supergeklappt, die ersten 5%
Nachdem 4 Dots auf ihm waren und er das erste mal schaden bekam, kam wohl nen heal vom sigmar, und ja alle waren weg, komplett alle.
Jetzt sag mir nur, dass das fair ist ? 
Welche Klasse soll ich den noch angreifen wenn jeder sigmar sofort alle dots weg nimmt. 
Das einzigste was ich noch machen kann ist meine tolle Schattengrube vors tor setzen und alle 10sek neucasten und sehen wie alle umfallen. 
Ist genauso sinnfrei, wie die taktik vom sigmar.

Du solltest mal eher ne Sorc hochtwinken, dann würdest du verstehen was ich meine. Deine Aussage ist evtl richtig aber die Aussage ist einfach nicht treffend für das hier genannte thema, es wäre mir fast schon peinlich mit deiner aussage: "Du hast keine Ahnung"


----------



## EisblockError (31. März 2009)

pbODW schrieb:


> Schon manchmal witzig, wenn man hier so mitliest: Ich bin Order, ich bin Destro. Häh? Das würde ja bedeuten, man identifiziert sich mit einem Computerspiel?
> 
> Ich kanns mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die meisten Leute nicht beide Seiten spielen, man bezahlt ja schließlich auch beide Seiten.
> 
> Der nächste Patch kommt bestimmt mit allen Vor- und wahrscheinlich auch wieder Nachteilen.




kein kommentar...

postcounter +1




Elindir schrieb:


> zudem spielt das Equip in WAR nicht eine all zu grosse Rolle...



wer hat sowas behauptet?




Shagkul schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fand das alte lock System besser, da ich eben einer derjenigen bin, der Stadtraids nicht jeden Tag sehen will.
> Die Stadtraids an sich, schreien noch nach Verbesserung, keine Frage.



Eindeutig, im Krieg wird ja nicht jeden tag die gleiche Hauptstadt immer wieder angegrifen.




Stancer schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer wieder, das ihr sagt das Balancing passt nicht.
> 
> Also ich gebe euch Recht, das Ordnung zur Zeit etwas überlegen ist aber die Klassen selbst sind ausgeglichen. Sorc sind genauso tödlich wie BW´s und auch die restlichen Klassen passen eigentlich.
> 
> Es herrscht momentan einfach nur nen Ungleichgewicht, wodurch die Ordnung natürlich die meisten Schlachten gewinnt und so der Eindruck entsteht die Klassen der Ordnung wären stärker.



*hust* Sigmarpriester und Bw *hust*


----------



## Norjena (31. März 2009)

Nicht nur die Sorc verliert soviel, der DoK verliert einige seiner Dots/Debuffs und der Nahkampf, oder liebevoll auch Gimp DoK genannt macht gar keinen Schaden mehr und verleirt einen großteil seiner Nützlichkeit, der Choosen verliert Debuffs und der Spalta ebenfalls. (laut dieser komischen Liste die hier auch im Forum rumschwirrt)


----------



## Ascían (31. März 2009)

vipersen schrieb:


> Die Hälfte ? Schön wärs.
> 
> Ich selbst bin auf DoT geskillt und hab dann mal versucht nen BW umzuhaun. Hat supergeklappt, die ersten 5%
> Nachdem 4 Dots auf ihm waren und er das erste mal schaden bekam, kam wohl nen heal vom sigmar, und ja alle waren weg, komplett alle.
> ...



Und ich wiederhole mich: Du hast auch keine Ahnung.

Cleansing Power entfernt einen (1) Curse, also kann der Siggi wohl schlecht alle deine DoTs auf einmal mit einem Heal entfernt haben.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (31. März 2009)

vorweg ohne die Disskussion weiterführen zu wollen eine kleine frage eines in der hinsucht unwissenden^^

wieviel CD hat Cleansing Power?

ist Cleansing Power ein spontanzauber?

ist Cleansing Power ein spontanzauber und hat keinen CD?

hat Cleansing Power castzeit und CD?

ja wahren mehrere fragen ich weiss^^

mfg H3ll


----------



## Norjena (1. April 2009)

Ist soweit ich weiß ne Taktik die immer procct wenn ein Sigi die Gruppe heilt, wie lange der da castet, KA..


----------



## Tranos (1. April 2009)

Beruhigt euch mal wieder ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem bei den Entwicklern:
Am Anfang haben die es versäumt Order interessant zu machen. Das Problem war, dass ihr ganzes Spielkonzept kippt, sobald die Spielerverteilung nicht ungefähr 50:50 ist.
Nun haben sie versucht durch buffs etc. die Destro Spieler auf die andere Seite zu locken. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Herren immer mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Die können nichts einfach mal nur bisschen buffen. Die müssen immer alles gleich um 200% stärker machen.
Was noch dazu kommt: Wenn Melees stärker werden freut sich Destro (haben mehr Melees). Wird der Feuermagier oder der WP stärker ist das wieder ein enormer Vorteil für Order (sind die meistgespielten Klassen)
Das sich die Ordnung jetzt freut ist klar. Haben ja auch lange genug auf den Deckel bekommen.

Fakt ist!
Ihr könnt euch hier die Köpfe einschlagen... im Grunde läufts darauf hinaus zu warten bis das durch Patches alles wieder ins Lot gebracht wird.
Das Problem ist, dass ich langsam das Vertrauen in die Entwickler verliere!


----------



## Tranos (1. April 2009)

Tranos schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch mal wieder ein bisschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## extecy (1. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole mich: Du hast auch keine Ahnung.
> 
> Cleansing Power entfernt einen (1) Curse, also kann der Siggi wohl schlecht alle deine DoTs auf einmal mit einem Heal entfernt haben.



er entfent für jeden heal die auf jemanden gewirkt wird 1 curse richtig 
jeder hot tick 
jeder heal usw 

also pie mal daumen mal gerechnet am dok den ich kenne 1 singel hot 1 singel hot mit heal 1 gruppen hot und n gruppen heal 

also schätze ich mal jede halbe sekunde oder noch kürzer wird etwas entfenrt bei einem target wo jede dieser heals drauf ist also auf nen BW immer

effektif aber jede sekunde auf die ganze gruppe wird etwas entfernt 

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/9835/cl...erinfograph.gif

hier mal ne genaue grafik die beschreibt was der sigi alles entfernen kann

mal abgesehen von unserer neuen dmg maschiene spalta die garnix bringt an nem geheilten target wegen dieser taktik2 
verpufft dank der genialen taktik unsere sorc mal voll und ganz ihren dmg ... soviel mal dazu "wir haben die sorc die macht auch schaden ..."
richtig macht sie auch wenn alles laufen würde und nciht dank taktik sofort weg ist ...

ich hätte an dieser stelle gerne noch ein video gepostet das ich gefunden habe wo 2-3 BW solo eine ganze WB down legen !!!!
aber finde es nicht mehr wieder

nochwas zu den ordis die hier sich rechtfertigen das sie monatelang unterlegen waren blabla 
und wir nun rumheulen blabla
ja ne ist klar ...
ihr ward monatelang unterlegen weil zuviele destros da waren habt euch aber gut gehalten dafür es gab viele server wo beide seiten nie vorann kamen was meines erachtens für ein gutes spiel deutete und den spielspaß oben hielt ...
nun ist es aber anders die ordnung ist zu stark geworden ( ich will hier mal andeuten das hier einige pansens der meinung sind das sie "etwas" zu starkt sind)
wenn es nur etwas zu stark ist rechtfertigt das keine welle von account kündigungen denkt drüber nach ihr sonntags und pausen maler !

ich kann nur hoffen das der neue patch das ruder rumreist weil wenn nicht werden selbst die twinker und ini raider nciht mehr ins pvp kommen 
und ihr könnt dann alleine weiter raiden 

ich weis echt nicht ob es hier nur ansatz weise leute gibt die überhaupt begreifen das die aktuelle entwicklung gerade daüfür sorgt das Warhammer online  zu warhammer offline werden könnte 
ich persönliche schätze das so ein das wenn die nix ändern warhammer das 4 mmo sein wird das offline geht  (kann auch nr 3 sein)


----------



## Egooz (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Dito auf Carroburg. Die meisten Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust mehr, den derzeitigen Balance-Witz mitzumachen und machen entweder Twinkpause, hören komplett auf oder machen sich selber nen BW, Maschinisten oder Sigmarpriester.



Ich hab zwar auch nen 40er Sigmarpriester-Twink, dennoch hab ich mittlerweile meinen Account gecancelt. Klar machts mal ne Stunde Spaß sich als SP über alle anderen kaputt zu lachen, aber mir verging das schnell.

Ich warte nun auf 2 andere MMORPGs und winke Warhammer ab. Nicht nur wegen dem RvR/ Balance, auch wegen anderen (Nicht)Inhalten. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist Abo-Cancel im Moment auch im Trend. Schade eigentlich, haben wir selbst auch nicht so schnell von uns erwartet.

Und nochmal anfangen zu twinken bis wieder der nächste große Patch kommt? Nein danke, nach 2 40ern und etlichen Charakteren im T2/ T3 tu ich mir das auch nicht nochmal bzw. weiterhin an.


----------



## Slam (1. April 2009)

Wuhuu WAR is coming Wuhu ....

scheiss auf Wow Wuhuu WAR is coming

ha ha ha ha


----------



## MaxPower01!!!elf (1. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole mich: Du hast auch keine Ahnung.
> 
> Cleansing Power entfernt einen (1) Curse, also kann der Siggi wohl schlecht alle deine DoTs auf einmal mit einem Heal entfernt haben.



Ja du Vollheld! Aber wenn mann 2 Sigmars in der gegnerischen Gruppe hat, dann verpuffen die Dots aller 2,5 sek...und zwar jeweils 2....... Das ist dann auch fast das tägliche Setup auf das man stößt.
Aber du scheinst ja alles zu wissen, also muss ich mich für den aufgewärmten Kaffee entschuldigen.
/Bow
Diese Taktik und der Healoutput sind frustrierend!

Aber BTT, warum gibt Mythic nem offensiven Caster überhaupt mehr Möglichkeiten an CC als nem Deff Caster? Das frag ich mich seit release. Wie können Magus sowie Maschi weniger und durch Casttime schwerer einsetzbare CC verteilen als BW (Scorc (teils) aussen vor weil auch Casttime auf den CC`s).
Warum wurden diese Fähigkeiten nicht auf die "Defensiven" Fernkämpfer verteilt? Nagut das Thema wird hier net gelöst, stellt aber meiner Meinung nach nen wichtigen Punkt in der Grp-Aufstellung und somit der Imba Problematik dar. Die Möglichkeiten an CC auf verschiedene Klassen verteilen ohne/mit Timer und mit angemessenem Cooldown der Fähigkeiten und gut ist! Incl. der nicht Stackbaren Groundaoes wär ne gute Lösung.

Die Resi wieder zu erhöhen ist keine Lösung, da vor 1.2 der DMG der Scorc (meine Erfahrung- mittleres equip) zumindest lächerlich war.
My 2 cent

Mfg Alvi Averland


----------



## Grimtom (1. April 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen (eigentlich nur die ersten 2-3 Antworten), kann aber sagen das da etwas wahres dran ist. Ich selbst spiele auf Carroburg, wo man als Spieler der Zerstörung eigentlich sogut wie nur noch überrannt wird, egal ob in den Szenarien oder auch im RvR. Man hört immer mehr Spieler schreien, dass sie keine Lust mehr haben. Kenne sogar Fälle von Spieler die sich einen 2ten Account gekauft haben, um auf Carroburg Ordnung zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst pfeiff aufs PvP / RvR, was mein Spalter beweisst, der ist mit Level 38 gerade mal RR 13. Mit meinem Main-Char beschränke ich mich eigentlich nur noch mit Instanzen oder Wälzereinträge sammeln. Man muss der Ordnung ja nicht noch "Sinnlos" Ruf und Erfahrung schenken. Ist zwar blöd, das bei einem "eigentlichen PvP" Spiel zu sagen, aber solange wir von der Ordnung nur "abgefarmt" werden .... meiner Meinung nach muss hier extrem etwas passieren ....


----------



## Grimtom (1. April 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite ist das Gras immer grüner ... nicht wahr? Als hätte Destro keine Zauberer, Maguse oder Jünger des Kain -.-



Sorry, ich wäre als Zauberin froh, wenn ich nur 1/2 soviel DMG machen würde wie son sch**** Feuerzauberer.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole mich: Du hast auch keine Ahnung.
> 
> Cleansing Power entfernt einen (1) Curse, also kann der Siggi wohl schlecht alle deine DoTs auf einmal mit einem Heal entfernt haben.



Also langsam hab ich das Gefühl dass gerade du mal aufhören solltest Spielern vorzuwerfen dass sie von irgendwas keine Ahnung haben, sorry.


----------



## KiloBravo (1. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Sorc verliert soviel, der DoK verliert einige seiner Dots/Debuffs und der Nahkampf, oder liebevoll auch Gimp DoK genannt macht gar keinen Schaden mehr und verleirt einen großteil seiner Nützlichkeit, *der Choosen verliert Debuffs* und der Spalta ebenfalls. (laut dieser komischen Liste die hier auch im Forum rumschwirrt)



/offtopic
Hää? was verpasst, wo isn die liste finde die nicht, was für debuffs verliert der choosen??? Auren werden schwächer oder was?


/ontopic
wen order in die stadt kommt, ausloggen und twinken oder wtf ever!!! ohne gegenwehr is ne stadt nicht einnehmbar glaub ich... "wobei das aber ne SCH***** lösung is"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der jünger kann wunden verbinden, entfernt debuffs, leiden und so wie die taktik des sigi is glaub ich auchn instandzauber daher, einfach das ding fürn sigi als spell und alles is tito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer weiß obs so kommt, ka)

*
Ihr könnt euch hier die Köpfe einschlagen... im Grunde läufts darauf hinaus zu warten bis das durch Patches alles wieder ins Lot gebracht wird.*

DITO, so isses abwarten und später vl. wieder acc reaktivieren!


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

KiloBravo schrieb:


> /offtopic
> Hää? was verpasst, wo isn die liste finde die nicht, was für debuffs verliert der choosen??? Auren werden schwächer oder was?



Snare/DoTs/Wounds Debuff/Schaden bei Bewegung. Alles Flüche.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Cleansing Power entfernt einen (1) Curse, also kann der Siggi wohl schlecht alle deine DoTs auf einmal mit einem Heal entfernt haben.


Nicht auf einmal, aber er kann es schneller machen als es eine Dotklasse draufpacken kann, er braucht nur einen Hot (der dann jedesmal wenn er tickt einen Dot entfernt) und dann wirft er mit den Restlichen Heilungen die das entfernen um sich, somit kann er ungefähr alle 2-3 Sekunden 2-3 Dots entfernen, schafft eine andere Klasse in 2-3 Sekunden das so das die Dots auch noch schaden machen?


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Die Frage ist nur wann die Spieler erkennen, dass alles wieder im Lot ist.

Ist es dann wenn Order wieder von Horden an Auserkorenen umgetrampelt wird, die man um die Burg nicht down bekommt? Sind dann wieder alle happy?



HGVermillion schrieb:


> Nicht auf einmal, aber er kann es schneller machen als es eine Dotklasse draufpacken kann, er braucht nur einen Hot (der dann jedesmal wenn er tickt einen Dot entfernt) und dann wirft er mit den Restlichen Heilungen die das entfernen um sich, somit kann er ungefähr alle 2-3 Sekunden 2-3 Dots entfernen, schafft eine andere Klasse in 2-3 Sekunden das so das die Dots auch noch schaden machen?



Der entfernt bei weitem aber nicht alle dots. Es entfert keinen einzigen dot des Magus, der der Hauptdotter ist. Zaub erin mit dot-skillung spielt so gut wie niemand und die Spalta fahren so viel direkten Schaden, dass das gar nicht ins Gewicht fällt.

Mir wärs, wie ich schon öfter gesagt hab egal ob Cleansing Power wegfällt aber die Taktik wird hier stärker dargestellt als sie ist.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Es entfert keinen einzigen dot des Magus, der der Hauptdotter ist. Zaub erin mit dot-skillung spielt so gut wie niemand



Magus auch nicht, so dass Zauberin wieder Haupt-DoT von Destro ist.

Solang der Magus nur eine lustige Aprilscherzversion seines Zwergenspiegels ist wird sich dran auch nix ändern.

Aber lustigerweise ist es nichtmal CP, was den Sigmarpriester in meinen Augen so verdammt stark macht... es ist schlicht und ergreifend die Tatsache, dass Mythic bei den beiden Hybriden beim WP den Schwerpunkt auf Heilbot und beim DoK den Schwerpunkt auf SingleDPS gelegt hat und in der derzeitigen AE-Hölle kein Schwein einen SingleDPS, aber umso mehr Heilbots braucht. Da fällt dann sowas wie beispielsweise der AE-Detaunt schon brutal ins Gewicht.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> aber die Taktik wird hier stärker dargestellt als sie ist.


haha netter versuch... die Taktik ist absolut OP! Zudem gibt es in keinster weise ein vergleichbare Taktik auf Destroseite.... Und die ausrede unser "Haupt" Doter wede davon nicht betroffen.. wie oft habt ihr ein Magus gesehen... da muss man verdammt lange suchen.



> der jünger kann wunden verbinden, entfernt debuffs, leiden und so wie die taktik des sigi is glaub ich auchn instandzauber daher, einfach das ding fürn sigi als spell und alles is tito rolleyes.gif (wer weiß obs so kommt, ka)


Ja der jünger hat Wunden verbinden, der ist auch Instant. ABER er entfernt immer nur *1* Debuf und hat *5sek Cooldown* und *kostet auch noch Essenzen!*. Zudem hat diese Fähigkeit der Sigmar AUCH. Nur hat der zusätzlich noch diese nette Taktik

balanced ist was anderes


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> haha netter versuch... die Taktik ist absolut OP! Zudem gibt es in keinster weise ein vergleichbare Taktik auf Destroseite.... Und die ausrede unser "Haupt" Doter wede davon nicht betroffen.. wie oft habt ihr ein Magus gesehen... da muss man verdammt lange suchen.



Dass ein Magus nicht oft anzutreffen ist ist ja kein Balancingproblem seitens Mythic.

Würden alle SP die Taktik Cleansing Power rausnehmen würdet ihr keinen subjektiven Unterschied merken, wetten? Allerdings würden dann viel mehr SP http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8280 in Kombination mit http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8278 (mit 1000 wille ingesamt etwa 33% disrupt) einsetzen - Das wäre dann wiederum Stoff für Diskussionen.

Destroseite hat natürlich dann andere Taktiken, die Order gerne hätte. Ich hätte beispielsweise sehr gern den moralpush des doks.


----------



## pulla_man (1. April 2009)

das einzige was mich an Cleansing Power stört ist, dass er meinem Spalta sogut wie alle moves die ich auf den gegner bringe wegnimmt. selbst wenn ich den Heal-Debuff drauf tue hat er den mit einer heilung wieder runter, so wie meinen slow und alle anderen effekte die nen fluch auf dem gegner lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber siggis tret ich eh nur noch in ner warband entgegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Dass ein Magus nicht oft anzutreffen ist ist ja kein Balancingproblem seitens Mythic.



Öhm, doch, genau am Balancing liegt es. Oder meinst du die spielt keiner wegen der Scheibe?


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Dass ein Magus nicht oft anzutreffen ist ist ja kein Balancingproblem seitens Mythic.


und wie das ein Balacing Problem ist! Wäre der so OP wie der Sigi oder BW, würde den jeder 4rte Spielen.... ist er aber nicht



joekay schrieb:


> Destroseite hat natürlich dann andere Taktiken, die Order gerne hätte. Ich hätte beispielsweise sehr gern den moralpush des doks.


Ganz ehrlich? die Taktik ist müll....die kannst eventuell beim Endboss von FGH brauchen um im Magen Moral zu pushen.... Aber im PvP heilt man sowieso seeeehr selten mit dem Spell der die Moral pusht. zudem hat man eigentlich immer genug Moral. Zudem hat der Sigi nicht nur eine Taktik die der DoK unglaublich gerne hätte (stichwort AE Detaunt) Dafür würde ich sofort mein blödes Helacrit Schild abgeben

Die erste Taktik ist wieder was, was der Dok auch gerne hätte. aber hei wir haben was, was dem nahe kommt. überführter Fokus Jedch ist nicht unser healoutput grösser sondern das was bei DEM EINEN ankommt... also was ist nun stärker? zudem muss ich zuerst ein Gegner mir einer Attacke kritisch treffen... toll für ein heiler 

DoK < Sigi  (als Heiler)



joekay schrieb:


> Würden alle SP die Taktik Cleansing Power rausnehmen würdet ihr keinen subjektiven Unterschied merken, wetten?


Das möchte ich unbedingt erleben. Ich weis ja nicht ob du das beurteilen kannst. Jedoch wenn ich mit meiner Gruppe unterwegs bin (manchmal mit einem Spalter) dann jammern einige ihre Debufs seine dauernd wieder weg... vor allem der Healreduce ist immer wieder weg wenn ein sigi dabei ist.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Öhm, doch, genau am Balancing liegt es. Oder meinst du die spielt keiner wegen der Scheibe?



Warum regt sich da drüber keiner auf sondern nur über die Siggi-Taktik?



Elindir schrieb:


> und wie das ein Balacing Problem ist! Wäre der so OP wie der Sigi oder BW, würde den jeder 4rte Spielen.... ist er aber nicht



Komischerweise sehe ich aber viele Maschinisten obwohl die in deiner Liste nicht anzutreffen sind und deswegen auch nicht OP sind. Vielleicht liegt euer Problem einfach nur daran, dass die meisten einen Auserkorenen, CB oder sonstwas was im 1vs1 gut ist, spielen wollen und die als Melees halt voll den Caster-Konter spüren.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Warum regt sich da drüber keiner auf sondern nur über die Siggi-Taktik?



Weil die meisten Spieler den Magus als Klasse offenbar schon komplett ausgeblendet haben, genauso wie bei Ordnung den Weißen Löwen.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

da du auf den Rest nicht eingehst, denke ich du hast es eingesehen

zum Ingi, ich sehe relativ selten ein ingi... der wird auch kaum gespielt...


----------



## Ascían (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Warum regt sich da drüber keiner auf sondern nur über die Siggi-Taktik?



Weil die Mehrheit alles nachplappert, was ein paar Leute sagen.

Wenn es die Taktik nicht gäbe, würden sie was anderes finden.



joekay schrieb:


> Komischerweise sehe ich aber viele Maschinisten obwohl die in deiner Liste nicht anzutreffen sind und deswegen auch nicht OP sind. Vielleicht liegt euer Problem einfach nur daran, dass die meisten einen Auserkorenen, CB oder sonstwas was im 1vs1 gut ist, spielen wollen und die als Melees halt voll den Caster-Konter spüren.



Ja, Maschinisten sind ziemlich unterschätzte Zwerglein - hab mal einen probegezoggt, der stellt meinen SW schon ab T3 völlig in den Schatten was Versatility, Damage, CC, Leben (!!11) und Support für die Gruppe angeht. 

Das Chosen mit die meist gespielte Klasse ist, merkt man ja daran dass Mythic alles tut um sie möglichst OP zu machen, damit die Leute bei Laune gehalten werden.

Oder gibt es noch eine Tankklasse (!!11), die in einem Scenario mal eben 440.000 Schaden aus dem Ärmel schüttelt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryptmann (1. April 2009)

In WAR vor nicht all zu langer Zeit haben sich die Ordler beschwert in diesem Forum über die Unausgewogenheit im RVR. Die Antworten der Destros waren fasst ausnahmlos in eine richtung dann müsst ihr euch eben besser koordinieren ect. jetzt ist es anderum und das Gejammer groß. Herrlich zu beobachten wie so manche leute sich selber verleugnen die vorher oben genanntes schrieben. Was nun noch fehlt sind sachen wie: ja das bei euch war ja was anderes   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Diese AOE geschichte kann man eh nicht ändern diese Macht haben nur leute von Mythic inne.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> DoK < Sigi  (als Heiler)



Warum sich auf seine Schwächen stützen wenn man sich auf seine Stärken konzentrieren kann?

Eine 1 zu 1 gespiegelte Klasse findet man in WAR nicht, immer hat einer Schwächen, die seine Spiegelklasse nicht hat. Die werden dann von einer anderen Klasse ausgeglichen. So ergibt sich im Gesamtbild der Klassen ein balancing. Wenn nun eine Klasse sehr selten gespielt wird verringert das auch die Chance, dass Schwächen ausgeglichen werden. Bei der Ordnung findet man diese Ausgewogenheit der Klassen am ehesten.

Wir brauchen gar nicht darüber diskutieren, dass gewisse Setups besser sind aber ich rede hier von oRVR wo eine 6er Gruppe eher wenig bedeutet.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Warum sich auf seine Schwächen stützen wenn man sich auf seine Stärken konzentrieren kann?
> 
> Eine 1 zu 1 gespiegelte Klasse findet man in WAR nicht, immer hat einer Schwächen, die seine Spiegelklasse nicht hat. Die werden dann von einer anderen Klasse ausgeglichen.


ich stütze mich nicht auf meine Schwächen. Ich spiele super gern meinen DoK, ich finde den auch relativ startk. Aber ich finde auch ungerecht was der Sigi zusätzlich noch alles kann. 

Zudem kann man sicher nicht eine Spiegel klasse schwächer machen dafür eine andere stärker. Wie idiotisch wäre den das? Dann würde ja niemand mehr eine Klasse spielen beider die Spiegel klasse stärker ist. Sorry aber das finde ich grad ein unglaublich krass Idiotisches Argument -.- Außerdem *ist* der Dok und der Sigi eine 1:1 Spiegelklasse. Da sie die einzigen sind mit dieser Speziellen Spielmechanik.



joekay schrieb:


> Wir brauchen gar nicht darüber diskutieren, dass gewisse Setups besser sind aber ich rede hier von oRVR wo eine 6er Gruppe eher wenig bedeutet.


Wenn ein 6er OP Setup eine ganze WB umhaut hat das ziemlich viel Bedeutung -.-


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Außerdem *ist* der Dok und der Sigi eine 1:1 Spiegelklasse. Da sie die einzigen sind mit dieser Speziellen Spielmechanik.



Die sind nicht 100% gespiegelt sonst hätte der Siggi einen Stun. Damageoutput von Siggi ist auch schwächer.

Im Nahkampf DoK > Siggi


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Wenn ein 6er OP Setup eine ganze WB umhaut hat das ziemlich viel Bedeutung -.-



Die gibts aber auf beiden Seiten. Ich denk da mal an die Nachos (Destro) auf Carroburg wo ich schon öfter überlegt hab ein Ticket wegen Cheatverdachts zu schreiben ;-) Die haben schon mehr als 1 WB ausgelöscht (die nicht afk war) ohne dass ich irgendeine Änderung am Gesundheitsbalken ihrerseits gesehen hab.



Elindir schrieb:


> Zudem kann man sicher nicht eine Spiegel klasse schwächer machen dafür eine andere stärker. Wie idiotisch wäre den das? Dann würde ja niemand mehr eine Klasse spielen beider die Spiegel klasse stärker ist. Sorry aber das finde ich grad ein unglaublich krass Idiotisches Argument -.-



Das ist kein Argument sondern Fakt.

Der Maschinist ähnelt auch dem Squigtreiba und nicht nur dem Magus. Der Magus ähnelt auch dem BW und nicht nur dem Maschinisten. Die Moralfertigkeiten sind ja auch fast nie komplett gleich.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Die sind nicht 100% gespiegelt sonst hätte der Siggi einen Stun. Damageoutput von Siggi ist auch schwächer.
> 
> Im Nahkampf DoK > Siggi


Der stunn ist einer der wenigern Vorteilen die ein Dok gegenüber einem Sigi hat. Nur blöderweise hat bei euch dieser stann als ausgleich der BW. und beim BW ist der AE Stunn etwa 5842161186Milionen mal effektiver. 

also muss ich mein Dok als dd'ler spielen, damit der Effektiv wird -.- wieder ein Idiotisches Argument. Meiner Meinung nach ist der DD tree fürs levlern. Wenn man einen DD spielen will kann man eine andere Klasse spielen die das besser kann.

zudem ist der Dok nicht ein besserer ddler... da habe ich schon genug dmg sigis gesehen die übelst reinhauten



joekay schrieb:


> Die gibts aber auf beiden Seiten. Ich denk da mal an die Nachos (Destro) auf Carroburg wo ich schon öfter überlegt hab ein Ticket wegen Cheatverdachts zu schreiben ;-)


Jetzt widersprichst du dir selber. Du sagst zuerst, ein 6er Setup sei im Zerg nicht weiter entscheidend. Aber trotzdem hast du schon Gruppen erleb bei den du gedacht hast, die cheaten... lol... 

es gibt eindeutig zu krasse 6er setups.... oder besser gesagt. wer ein solches Setup im BG hat, gewinnt.... das bedeutet einige Klassen werden unbrauchbar ....


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Jetzt widersprichst du dir selber. Du sagst zuerst, ein 6er Setup sei im Zerg nicht weiter entscheidend. Aber trotzdem hast du schon Gruppen erleb bei den du gedacht hast, die cheaten... lol...



Ich hab gesagt im oRVR entscheiden sie nicht viel. Order war ja trotzdem in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt und hat diverse Festungen genommen.

Eine verlorene Schlacht bedeutet nicht die Welt.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Warum sich auf seine Schwächen stützen wenn man sich auf seine Stärken konzentrieren kann?



Stell dich halt bitte nicht immer dümmer als sein muss.

Der DoK hat seine Vorteile gegenüber dem WP in seinen Single-DPS-Fähigkeiten. Da du selber sagst, dass 6v6 oder kleiner unwichtig sind in WAR und zudem das komplette Spiel derzeit auf AE ausgelegt ist, dürfte wohl klar sein, was derzeit die ganz einfach bessere Klasse ist (mich würgt es jedes Mal aufs Neue, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, dass eine mittelschwer gepanzerte Heilerklasse mit Rüstungsbuff einen AE DETAUNT HAT!). Dem DoK ständig seine Vorteile im 1v1-Nahkampf nachzutragen wäre wie bei nem Formel-1-Rennen nem Smart seine Vorteile beim Einparken zugute zu halten.

Aber gut, dass die Nachteile des DoK von einer anderen Klasse ausgeglichen werden. Ich schau grad mal, auf welcher Klasse CP liegt. Und wenn du mir jetzt damit ankommst, dass ja nicht beide Seiten zwangsläufig über die gleichen Skills und Taktiken verfügen müssen: Die Klasse Chaosbarbar hatte lange Zeit zwei Disorients, die miteiander kombinierbar waren. Ordnung hatte sowas nicht. Was anschließend passiert ist weißt du ja selber.

Und Ascian: Such dir bitte nen weniger peinlichen Screen raus. Der Chosen hat DREI Leute gekillt mit seiner Aura, wohl hauptsächlich, weil sein Schaden komplett in den Sigmars verpufft ist (die keinen Schaden machen und deshalb nicht auf dem Bild sind). Ordnung hat außerdem deutlich gewonnen. Und es sind außerdem noch Chosen mit weit weniger Schaden auf dem Screen. Nächstes Mal bitte nicht gar so krass selber ins Bein schießen.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> (mich würgt es jedes Mal aufs Neue, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, dass eine mittelschwer gepanzerte Heilerklasse mit Rüstungsbuff einen AE DETAUNT HAT!). Dem DoK ständig seine Vorteile im 1v1-Nahkampf nachzutragen wäre wie bei nem Formel-1-Rennen nem Smart seine Vorteile beim Einparken zugute zu halten.



Mich würgt es wenn ich sehe, dass ein DoK 2 Auren des Siggis in 1 vereint wodurch seine Gruppe Chance auf mehr Schaden und Selbstheilung hat.

Endlose Diskussion...


----------



## Ascían (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und Ascian: Such dir bitte nen weniger peinlichen Screen raus. Der Chosen hat DREI Leute gekillt mit seiner Aura, wohl hauptsächlich, weil sein Schaden komplett in den Sigmars verpufft ist (die keinen Schaden machen und deshalb nicht auf dem Bild sind). Ordnung hat außerdem deutlich gewonnen. Und es sind außerdem noch Chosen mit weit weniger Schaden auf dem Screen. Nächstes Mal bitte nicht gar so krass selber ins Bein schießen.



Mir gings eher darum, das Chosen mit Abstand den meisten Schaden von allen Tankklassen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei der Menge an Chosen auf Destro-Seite...will gar nichts wissen wie groß das Geheule wäre wenn es gleichviele KotBS gäbe.

Achja, richtig..inzwischen gehts hier ja nur noch um CP, BW und WP.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (1. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Mir gings eher darum, das Chosen mit Abstand den meisten Schaden von allen Tankklassen machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unglaublich....bei manchen Order Argumenten muss man sich ernsthaft ans Hirn langen....

Falls du es noch nicht weisst...ihr habt auch einen Aura Tank der mit seiner Schadensaura auf genau die gleich hohen Zahlen kommt. Nur rennt momentan kein Sonnenfuzzi damit rum...die haben alle nur brav ihre Resi Debuff Aura an damit die BWs noch mehr RUMS machen können.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Mich würgt es wenn ich sehe, dass ein DoK 2 Auren des Siggis in 1 vereint wodurch seine Gruppe Chance auf mehr Schaden und Selbstheilung hat.
> 
> Endlose Diskussion...



Du machst die Diskussion dadurch endlos, dass du immer wieder versuchst, dich auf Sachen rauszuwieseln, die überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf das derzeitige Spielgeschehen haben.

Aber von mir aus, ausgehend von vollem Baum:

WP-Aura: 20 % Chance auf 225 Geistschaden pro Treffer. Resi gegen Geistschaden stackt kein Mensch, weil die gefährlichsten Ordnungsklassen im Spiel Elementar- und Körperschaden machen.

DoK-Aura: 20 % Chance auf 187 Geistschaden pro Treffer und Heilung um den gleichen Betrag. Chosen, Magus, Eiszauberer machen Geistschaden, so dass den standardmäßigen 40 % Mitigation noch rund 100 Punkte Heilung überbleiben. 

20 % Chance auf 100 Heilung pro Treffer. Wenn das mal kein Grund zum Feiern ist (abgesehen davon, dass, MAL WIEDER, eh kein Schwein die Aura anhat, weil sie nicht im Heilbaum liegt und deshalb nicht voll gespecct ist).


----------



## Ascían (1. April 2009)

Sie schrieb:


> Unglaublich....bei manchen Order Argumenten muss man sich ernsthaft ans Hirn langen....
> 
> Falls du es noch nicht weisst...ihr habt auch einen Aura Tank der mit seiner Schadensaura auf genau die gleich hohen Zahlen kommt. Nur rennt momentan kein Sonnenfuzzi damit rum...die haben alle nur brav ihre Resi Debuff Aura an damit die BWs noch mehr RUMS machen können.



Wie ich bereits sagte, erreichen die Sonnenfutzis mit Käseglocke nicht annähernd die gleichen Populationszahlen wie die Rubbelchosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streuneralex (1. April 2009)

Slam schrieb:


> Wuhuu WAR is coming Wuhu ....
> 
> scheiss auf Wow Wuhuu WAR is coming
> 
> ha ha ha ha




Ja, hast du richtig erkannt. 

Vor allem das "Scheiss auf WoW" kann ich voll unterschreiben. 

Grüsse


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Du machst die Diskussion dadurch endlos, dass du immer wieder versuchst, dich auf Sachen rauszuwieseln, die überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf das derzeitige Spielgeschehen haben.



Ihr hängt doch das Spielgeschehen derzeit an den Fähigkeiten von ein paar Klassen auf die ihr gerne hättet, seht aber eure eigenen Vorzüge nicht, die es zweifellos gibt. Wären die Vorzüge der Gegnerfraktion auf einmal weg gäbe es neue Sachen zum raunzen. Bei sehr vielen wahrscheinlich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem Destro wieder drückend überlegen ist.

Cleansing Power ist eigentlich auch nur eine Kleinigkeit. Wieviel Schaden vom Gesamtschaden machts denn weg? 1-2% vielleicht, soviel Zusatzschaden und -heilung trau ich der Aura vom DoK auch zu. Zudem ist es ja nicht so, dass der SP mit einem Knopfdruck die ganze WB decursed und es sind nicht immer genug SP anwesend um jede Gruppe damit zu bestücken. Aber wie ich schon sagte: Meinetwegen kann sie auch komplett wegfallen.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Cleansing Power ist eigentlich auch nur eine Kleinigkeit. Wieviel Schaden vom Gesamtschaden machts denn weg? 1-2% vielleicht, soviel Zusatzschaden trau ich der Aura vom DoK auch zu.


Liest du auch was andere (zB. Heretik) schreiben?




joekay schrieb:


> und es sind nicht immer genug SP anwesend um jede Gruppe damit zu bestücken.


oh doch. 

klar wir haben oder hatten auch Vorteile, die sind aber zum teil generft worden oder die liegen auf klassen die bei uns nicht so vertreten sind. Immo ist es halt so, dass bei euch die beiden stärksten Klassen auch noch am meisten Gespielt werden. Daher ist es Hirnverbrannt von Mythic diese 2 Klassen auch noch bisschen stärker zu machen als ihre Gegenstücke. Wären wir mehr und wären unsere (ka was bei uns viel gespielt wird... Tanks sind recht gut vorhanden) viel gespielten Klassen OP wäre das genauso Hirnverbrannt.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Liest du auch was andere (zB. Heretik) schreiben?



Ja und die Tatsache, dass besagte Aura nicht im Heilbaum liegt und daher nicht geskillt ist heißt für mich nur, dass die meisten DoKs auf das Potential pfeifen. Hat auch wieder nix mit balancing zu tun.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ihr hängt doch das Spielgeschehen derzeit an den Fähigkeiten von ein paar Klassen auf die ihr gerne hättet, seht aber eure eigenen Vorzüge nicht, die es zweifellos gibt. Wären die Vorzüge der Gegnerfraktion auf einmal weg gäbe es neue Sachen zum raunzen. Bei sehr vielen wahrscheinlich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem Destro wieder drückend überlegen ist.
> 
> Cleansing Power ist eigentlich auch nur eine Kleinigkeit. Wieviel Schaden vom Gesamtschaden machts denn weg? 1-2% vielleicht, soviel Zusatzschaden und -heilung trau ich der Aura vom DoK auch zu. Zudem ist es ja nicht so, dass der SP mit einem Knopfdruck die ganze WB decursed und es sind nicht immer genug SP anwesend um jede Gruppe damit zu bestücken. Aber wie ich schon sagte: Meinetwegen kann sie auch komplett wegfallen.



Ok, jetzt mal bitte Klartextantworten ohne Geschwurbel auf ein zwei Punkte:

1) Ist das derzeitige Spielgeschehen rein auf AE ausgelegt? Ja oder nein?
2) Nenne mir bitte drei der Vorzüge von Destro, die es zweifellos gibt und die im derzeitigen Spielumfeld Bedeutung haben

Und die Traumwelt, in der eine WB-Gruppe ohne Hybridheiler auskommen muss, war wohl eher noch vor Weihnachten. 

Abgesehen davon, dass dir wohl wirklich nicht bewusst zu sein scheint, wie übel CP ist. Die Fähigkeit macht wesentliche Fähigkeiten einiger Klassen unnütz.


----------



## Ascían (1. April 2009)

So, ich hab mal den PBAE einer Sorc getestet. Da tot nunmal tot ist, liegt die schonmal gleichauf mit dem BW, lieber heretik.


Beweisvideo


----------



## Satus (1. April 2009)

Ich muss sagen, WAR macht mir seit 1.2 keinen Spaß mehr. 

Das liegt an der Performance, dem nervigen AoE Schaden und der mangelnden Serverbalance auf Erengard.

Ich schaue in ein paar Monaten wieder rein, so eine Pause wirkt manchmal Wunder.

Allen anderen noch viel Spaß ingame, ich hoffe dass die Probleme in naher Zeit behoben werden.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> 1) Ist das derzeitige Spielgeschehen rein auf AE ausgelegt? Ja oder nein?
> 2) Nenne mir bitte drei der Vorzüge von Destro, die es zweifellos gibt und die im derzeitigen Spielumfeld Bedeutung haben



1) 
ja

2) 
-AE Knockdown der Barbaren ohne viel CD und mit dem Chosen eine Klasse mehr die es kann. Wer liegt macht nix und kommt auch aus AE-Spots nicht so schnell raus.
-Melee-AE-Spam ohne CD des Chosen als einzige Klasse, die es inmitten der gegnerischen Supporter (länger) überleben würde. Bei Order läge das Gegenstück beim WL.
-Besagte Aura des Doks, die in ihrer Wirkung auf die gesamte Gruppe gesehen unterschätzt wird.
-Der bessere Staubsauberbaum des Magus im Vergleich zum Maschinisten
-Der angeblich höhere Grundschaden der Zauberin auch für AE-Spells (hab ich nicht überprüft). Zumindest seh ich die Knockbacktaktik der Zauberin bei Belagerungskämpfen als sehr stark an.
-Den höheren Schaden des Spaltas und Spam von Lotsa Choppin auch ohne Ziel
-AE-Spam des CB mit der Keule auf mittlere Entfernung auch ohne Ziel

Sind so Dinge, die ICH als Vorteile der Destro ansehe, auch nach 1.2


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal den PBAE einer Sorc getestet. Da tot nunmal tot ist, liegt die schonmal gleichauf mit dem BW, lieber heretik.
> 
> 
> Beweisvideo



Ahso, und ein Video, in dem ein Schattenkrieger mit rund 6000 Lebenspunkten (davon eventuell noch ein paar durch den Sigmarbuff, kann ich nicht beurteilen) von einer Sorc gelegt wird, während er nicht geheilt wird, belegt, dass Sorc denselben Schaden machen wie BWs? Dann wäre quasi der Gegenbeleg, wenn mein Barbar mit 7.500 Lebenspunkten, rund 600 Widerstand und nem Heiler im Rücken TROTZDEM von nem BW umgeschubst wird? So treten wir nur auf der Stelle.

Wichtiger Unterschied: Du warst nicht gestunnt oder anderweitig im CC, als du gestorben bist... du bist freiwillig in den AE reingerannt und hast auf die Zauberin eingeschlagen (als Schattenkrieger, aber da ich die Klasse nicht genauer kenne, mag das schon irgend einen Sinn haben). Allein das macht schon nen Unterschied, die meisten PBAE-Opfer von BWs haben diese Wahl nicht.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> -AE Knockdown der Barbaren ohne viel CD und mit dem Chosen eine Klasse mehr die es kann. Wer liegt macht nix und kommt auch aus AE-Spots nicht so schnell raus.



Wir haben einen Cone KB mehr als ihr, richtig. Dafür liegt bei euch der Moral 2 AE KD günstigerweise direkt beim BW, so dass der Heiler weiter brav in seinem AE detaunt hinten stehen bleiben kann, während der BW vorne schlachten geht.



joekay schrieb:


> -Melee-AE-Spam ohne CD des Chosen als einzige Klasse, die es inmitten der gegnerischen Supporter (länger) überleben würde. Bei Order läge das Gegenstück beim WL.



Dann hat der OP-Chosen aber seinen mächtigen 2-sekündigen KD aus Punkt 1 nicht, der im anderen Baum liegt.



joekay schrieb:


> -Besagte Aura des Doks, die in ihrer Wirkung auf die gesamte Gruppe gesehen unterschätzt wird.


Wenn du weiterhin darauf bestehst, dass durchschnittlich 100 Heilung pro FÜNF ERFOLGREICHE ANGRIFFE unterschätzt werden kann... ja.



joekay schrieb:


> -Der bessere Staubsauberbaum des Magus im Vergleich zum Maschinisten


Kann ich so nicht beurteilen, aber wenn dem so wäre, dann würden Magi auch gespielt werden.



joekay schrieb:


> -Der angeblich höhere Grundschaden der Zauberin auch für AE-Spells (hab ich nicht überprüft)



Mag sein, bin ich auch gerade zu faul nachzuschauen, und wenn dann wirklich um marginale paar Punkte. Fakt ist, dass der BW mehr Zeug hat, um seine AE zusätzlich aufzublasen (Funnel Power, Flashfire), was seinen AE-Schaden im Endeffekt höher gestaltet.


----------



## Slaycharly (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Dann hat der OP-Chosen aber seinen mächtigen 2-sekündigen KD aus Punkt 1 nicht, der im anderen Baum liegt.



Äh,..doch Heretik^^ soll Leute geben die sowohl den AE Schlag als auch den 2sek Knockdown haben, besser gesagt JEDER Chosen den ich kenne...

2 Bäume skillen damit man diese beiden Fähigkeiten bekommt ist net so wirklich das Problem, man muss auch auf keine sinnvolle Taktik verzichten wenn man so skillt,..

Sry dass ich dir mal widersprechen musste


----------



## Tschubai (1. April 2009)

extecy schrieb:


> sorry aber da finde ich wow besser ...



uiuiui....bb


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Cone KB mehr als ihr, richtig. Dafür liegt bei euch der Moral 2 AE KD günstigerweise direkt beim BW, so dass der Heiler weiter brav in seinem AE detaunt hinten stehen bleiben kann, während der BW vorne schlachten geht.


Ist jetzt eine worst-case-beschreibung. Könnte ja auch anders laufen.



heretik schrieb:


> Dann hat der OP-Chosen aber seinen mächtigen 2-sekündigen KD aus Punkt 1 nicht, der im anderen Baum liegt.


In einem KT ist durchaus Platz für 2 Chosen mit jeweils besagten Spezialitäten. Ich weis nur, dass der KD in der Mitte vom Pfad des Missklangs liegt aber der AE ist doch eine Core-Fertigkeit oder nicht? Sollte also jeder Chosen haben.



heretik schrieb:


> Wenn du weiterhin darauf bestehst, dass durchschnittlich 100 Heilung pro FÜNF ERFOLGREICHE ANGRIFFE unterschätzt werden kann... ja.



Die Wirkung wird unterschätzt, sag ich ja. Die 20% Chance heißt ja mathematisch nicht, dass nur jeder 5. Schlag procct. Es bekommt ja jeder Schlag die Chance von 20% wodurch es auch möglich ist, dass alle 5 Schläge proccen. Das bedeutet 600x5 Schaden mehr pro Angriff und 600x5 geheilter Schaden in der Gruppe im besten Fall bei 5 Angriffen. Der Realwert liegt irgendwo zwischen dem was wir beide uns davon versprechen, das wäre dann der Durchschnitt und nicht der worst-case wie du vermutest. Zudem sind die Werte bei geskillter Aura besser.

Bahnbrechend ist es nicht, da geb ich dir Recht aber es kann den Unterschied ausmachen.



heretik schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht beurteilen, aber wenn dem so wäre, dann würden Magi auch gespielt werden.


Zumindest gibts mehr Magus-Staubsauger. Maschinisten sieht man alle heiligen Zeiten mit dieser Skillung, zumindest auf Carroburg. Destro hat mit Jumpos auf Carroburg ja sozusagen den personifizierten Staubsauger in Magusform.



heretik schrieb:


> Mag sein, bin ich auch gerade zu faul nachzuschauen, und wenn dann wirklich um marginale paar Punkte. Fakt ist, dass der BW mehr Zeug hat, um seine AE zusätzlich aufzublasen (Funnel Power, Flashfire), was seinen AE-Schaden im Endeffekt höher gestaltet.


Vielleicht kann ja jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Ich mag jetzt auch nicht nachprüfen.

Ich vermute immer noch, dass der BW als so OP angesehen wird, weil es mehr davon gibt als Zauberer. Die beiden nehmen sich nicht viel aber wenn in einem KT 2 Zauberinnen sind und im anderen 5 BW merkt man das. An den vorlieben für bestimmte Klassen kann aber auch Mythic nix ändern. Ich meine der BW war lange nicht so stark wie jetzt und trotzdem scheint er öfter als Zauberin gespielt worden zu sein.


----------



## Healy/Averland (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist genau das der Sinn des Spiels...
> 
> Um euch aus dieser Lage zu befreien müsst ihr zurückschlagen, egal wie schwer es ist. Da wird kein Patch helfen.



da gibts nicht viel zu sagen /signed

Es ist nunmal ein Kriegsspiel der feind fragt auch nicht hey könnt ihr euch wehren wir wollen einen tollen krieg haben.
und nicht vergessen jedes Imperium zerbricht irgendwann in sich zusammen...wenn ihr wirklich spass haben wollt kommt nach Averland hier siehts ausgeglichener den je aus IV wie Altdorf werden geraidet es liegt immer an der tagesform der Parteien.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal ein Kriegsspiel der feind fragt auch nicht hey könnt ihr euch wehren wir wollen einen tollen krieg haben.
> und nicht vergessen jedes Imperium zerbricht irgendwann in sich zusammen...wenn ihr wirklich spass haben wollt kommt nach Averland hier siehts ausgeglichener den je aus IV wie Altdorf werden geraidet es liegt immer an der tagesform der Parteien.


Du willst uns also sagen, wir müssen alle unsere 40iger aufgeben und auf Averland spielen, damit wir das Game geniessen können? lol sry selten so ein schwachsinn gelesen....


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Du willst uns also sagen, wir müssen alle unsere 40iger aufgeben und auf Averland spielen, damit wir das Game geniessen können? lol sry selten so ein schwachsinn gelesen....



Was du wiederum andeutest ist, dass du das Spiel nur genießt wenn du Altdorf öfter von innen sehen kannst.



Healy/Averland schrieb:


> ..wenn ihr wirklich spass haben wollt kommt nach Averland hier siehts ausgeglichener den je aus IV wie Altdorf werden geraidet es liegt immer an der tagesform der Parteien.



Und das trotz der OP-Klassen auf Orderseite. Wie kann das nur sein?


----------



## Ascían (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ahso, und ein Video, in dem ein Schattenkrieger mit rund 6000 Lebenspunkten (davon eventuell noch ein paar durch den Sigmarbuff, kann ich nicht beurteilen) von einer Sorc gelegt wird, während er nicht geheilt wird, belegt, dass Sorc denselben Schaden machen wie BWs? Dann wäre quasi der Gegenbeleg, wenn mein Barbar mit 7.500 Lebenspunkten, rund 600 Widerstand und nem Heiler im Rücken TROTZDEM von nem BW umgeschubst wird? So treten wir nur auf der Stelle.
> 
> Wichtiger Unterschied: Du warst nicht gestunnt oder anderweitig im CC, als du gestorben bist... du bist freiwillig in den AE reingerannt und hast auf die Zauberin eingeschlagen (als Schattenkrieger, aber da ich die Klasse nicht genauer kenne, mag das schon irgend einen Sinn haben). Allein das macht schon nen Unterschied, die meisten PBAE-Opfer von BWs haben diese Wahl nicht.



Ich wollte nur mal auf die nackten Zahlen hinweisen, die ich halt ziemlich erschreckend finde. Deshalb kein Guard, kein Heal, keine Buffs.

Witzig auch, dass beide Sorcs vor den BWs liegen, und nach knapp 4 Minuten schon 260.000 Schaden auf dem Scoreboard stehen haben - mit Killing Blows versteht sich. Macht summa summarum 1 Million Schaden im ganzen SC.

*Anmerkung: Mein SW ist Ass/Skirm geskillt, da ich meist in kleinen Gruppen spiele - deswegen Melee. Auf Lebenspunkte muss ich da verzichten, damit ich auf 1100 Stärke komme.

(Die beiden anderen Skillungen des SW sind noch schlechter, die Klasse an sich wurde auch von Mythics Devs als "die schwächste" bezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Healy/Averland (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Du willst uns also sagen, wir müssen alle unsere 40iger aufgeben und auf Averland spielen, damit wir das Game geniessen können? lol sry selten so ein schwachsinn gelesen....



nein das meinte ich im zusammenhang mit neuen spielern die WAR für sich entdeckt haben...


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Die Wirkung wird unterschätzt, sag ich ja. Die 20% Chance heißt ja mathematisch nicht, dass nur jeder 5. Schlag procct. Es bekommt ja jeder Schlag die Chance von 20% wodurch es auch möglich ist, dass alle 5 Schläge proccen. Das bedeutet 600x5 Schaden mehr pro Angriff und 600x5 geheilter Schaden in der Gruppe im besten Fall bei 5 Angriffen. Der Realwert liegt irgendwo zwischen dem was wir beide uns davon versprechen, das wäre dann der Durchschnitt und nicht der worst-case wie du vermutest. Zudem sind die Werte bei geskillter Aura besser.



Nein, die 189 sind für voll geskillte Aura, die ohnehin keiner hat, weil die im DPS-Pfad liegt. Realistisch wäre sogar noch von weniger auszugehen als den 189 x 0,6 Punkten Schaden.

Meins war übrigens der SCHNITT. 20 % bedeutet durchschnittlich 1 Procc pro 5 Schläge. Also liegt der Realwert genau da drauf und nicht zwischen unseren Beispielen.

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du mit dem Chosen-AE "Rending Blade" meinst (der übrigens eine Zweihandwaffe erfordert und so aus dem unbesiegbaren Tank auch wieder nur nen MDPS macht), der am Ende des betreffenden Baums liegt. Wenn du die Core-Aura meinst: Die hat der Sonnenritter auch.


----------



## Slaycharly (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du mit dem Chosen-AE "Rending Blade" meinst (der übrigens eine Zweihandwaffe erfordert und so aus dem unbesiegbaren Tank auch wieder nur nen MDPS macht), der am Ende des betreffenden Baums liegt. Wenn du die Core-Aura meinst: Die hat der Sonnenritter auch.



Jo Rending Blade muss geskillt werden und erfordert 2Hand (Rubbelchosen), die sind auch mit Erdbeben zusätzlich verfügbar (eigentl. alle) man geht aber gefühlt genauso schnell im AE Regen down wie mit Schild, macht dafür aber etwas was man Schaden nennen könnte....

Die 190 Damage die die "Schadensaura" alle 3 Sekunden macht sind vernachlässigbar...zumal die sich immernoch teilweise von selbst ausschaltet obwohl dieser Bug auch schon längst behoben gewesen sein sollte.


----------



## Wunde (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Und das trotz der OP-Klassen auf Orderseite. Wie kann das nur sein?



Ich weiß nicht was die Leute immer mit Overpowered haben....wollt ihr denn wirklich immer alle ein Spiel spielen und dort gleich der über-roxxor-rulor-Held vom Erdbeerfeld sein, und gleich rumjammern, wenn ihr es zufälligerweise nicht seid? Naja egal...

Ja, auf Averland haben beide Seiten gerade ein Tief durchlaufen. Wobei es mir langsam so vorkommt, als ob sich die Zerstörung wieder ein wenig aus dem Loch hochgerappelt hat, wir aber teilweise immernoch in einer Lethargie und einem Flegma stecken, das man meinen könnte die Ordnung sei komplett auf Drogen und im höchsten Grad desinteressiert. Wenn man im Chat etwas fragt oder schreibt wird man von Lustlosigkeit überschwemmt, dass man am liebsten nur noch ausloggen möchte. Außer wenn es um Instanzen geht, das scheint wieder was ganz anderes zu sein. Aber ORVR....da scheint mir irgendwie grad der Wurm drin zu sein. Naja, vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch und wir ziehen uns auch noch rechtzeitig an unseren eigenen Haaren aus dem Sumpf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nein, die 189 sind für voll geskillte Aura, die ohnehin keiner hat, weil die im DPS-Pfad liegt. Realistisch wäre sogar noch von weniger auszugehen als den 189 x 0,6 Punkten Schaden.



189 x 0.6 wären 113,4 Punkte Geistschaden nach durchschnittlichen 40% Abzug wegen der Resis für theoretisch jeden Angriff und gleichviel Heilung. Dass kein DoK so skillt mag sein.



heretik schrieb:


> Meins war übrigens der SCHNITT. 20 % bedeutet durchschnittlich 1 Procc pro 5 Schläge. Also liegt der Realwert genau da drauf und nicht zwischen unseren Beispielen.



Im Tooltip steht nicht, dass die Aura alle 5 Schläge durchschnittlich 1 mal proct sondern es steht ganz klar da, dass JEDER schadensverursachende Angriff die Chance von 20% hat zu procen und im besten Fall bedeutet das nunmal, dass von 5 Schlägen 5 procen können. Um den Durchschnitt zu ermitteln müsste man es einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten und dann ermitteln aber überschlagsmäßig liegt die theoretische Procchance nahe der 50% für bei längeren kämpfen für alle Angriffe die ausgeführt wurden.

Gibt sicher ein Mathegenie, das hier gleich eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung aufstellt.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Gibt sicher ein Mathegenie, das hier gleich eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung aufstellt.



Ich kann dir gerne Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen aufstellen bis dir schlecht wird, allerdings nicht auf Grundlage des Tooltip sondern durch Kampflogs. 

Das Problem ist einfach dass viele Skills eben nicht so funktionieren wie sie im Tooltip beschrieben sind. Allein beim Squigtreiber gibt es mehrere "buggy" Skills, keine Ahnung wie das bei anderen ist. 

Und wenn es um die Berechnung von Schadenswerten geht wird es sowieso sehr kompliziert da in wesentlichen Punkten immer noch Uneingigkeit über die Näherungsformeln vorliegen. Vom Thema Resist will ich gar nicht erst reden.....Immunitytimer auch nicht.

Nein - bleib der gefühlten Wahrscheinlichkeit - erspart mir die Arbeit und im Enddeffekt ist eh beides falsch :-)


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Im Tooltip steht nicht, dass die Aura alle 5 Schläge durchschnittlich 1 mal proct sondern es steht ganz klar da, dass JEDER schadensverursachende Angriff die Chance von 20% hat zu procen und im besten Fall bedeutet das nunmal, dass von 5 Schlägen 5 procen können. Um den Durchschnitt zu ermitteln müsste man es einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten und dann ermitteln aber überschlagsmäßig liegt die theoretische Procchance nahe der 50% für bei längeren kämpfen für alle Angriffe die ausgeführt wurden.
> 
> Gibt sicher ein Mathegenie, das hier gleich eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung aufstellt.



Sorry, aber man muss kein Mathegenie sein, um zu berechnen, dass eine Chance von 20 % im Durchschnitt einen Procc pro 5 Schlägen ergibt.

Langsam beginne ich ernsthaft an dir zu zweifeln, lieber joekay... oder ist das der erste April 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Um den Durchschnitt zu ermitteln müsste man es einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten und dann ermitteln aber überschlagsmäßig liegt die theoretische Procchance nahe der 50% für bei längeren kämpfen für alle Angriffe die ausgeführt wurden.
> 
> Gibt sicher ein Mathegenie, das hier gleich eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung aufstellt.



Ähm ich bin ein Mathegenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn wenn da 20% Procchance steht, sind das keine überschlagsmässige und theoretische 50% sondern eben *trommelwirbel* 20%!

Ich würde sogar ne Wette eingehen, dass bei nem Langzeittest so ca. also nur ungefähr geschätzt 20% rauskommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gefühlt ist natürlich viel exakter als Herstellerangaben, denn mein VW Käfer hat auch gefühlte 500 PS, dann muss das wohl auch so sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Cheers


Ach ja P.S.  Nerf VW Käfer, viel zu viel PS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Sorry, aber man muss kein Mathegenie sein, um zu berechnen, dass eine Chance von 20 % im Durchschnitt einen Procc pro 5 Schlägen ergibt.



Man muss jeden Schlag gesondert behandeln und nicht mehrere Schläge im Paket. Da kann die Procchance von durchschnittlich 0% bis 100% alles betragen. Wär ja sonst nicht möglich, dass bei 5 Schlägen das Ding 2 mal proct aber das kann schon passieren.


----------



## Skathloc (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Man muss jeden Schlag gesondert behandeln und nicht mehrere Schläge im Paket. Da kann die Procchance von durchschnittlich 0% bis 100% alles betragen. Wär ja sonst nicht möglich, dass bei 5 Schlägen das Ding 2 mal proct aber das kann schon passieren.



Durchschnittlich auf LANGE ZEIT gesehen proccen dennoch nur 20%!! Du hast zwar Phasen wo mehr als 20% proccen, aber genauso welche wo weniger proccen.

Jeder Schlag hat eine Chance von 20 den Effekt auszulösen ---> Von 1000000 Schlägen haben alle 20% Wahrscheinlichkeit ----> etwa 200000 lösen aus ----> sage und schreibe 20%!!! Wer hätte das gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiche Prinzip wie beim Würfel: Du hast ne Chance von 1/6 ne 6 zu würfeln (Effekt wird ausgelöst). Statistisch wirst du jede Zahl gleich oft würfeln. --->1/6 alle Würfe zeigt eine 6 und löst somit aus


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Man muss jeden Schlag gesondert behandeln und nicht mehrere Schläge im Paket. Da kann die Procchance von durchschnittlich 0% bis 100% alles betragen. Wär ja sonst nicht möglich, dass bei 5 Schlägen das Ding 2 mal proct aber das kann schon passieren.



Ich werd jetzt nicht anfangen dir die Grundlagen der Mathematik zu erklären, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbleiben wir dabei dass die Destro-Spieler weltweit einfach zu Weicheiern geworden sind, obwohl sie ne Menge Fähigkeiten in ihren Klassen haben, die sie der Ordnung deutlich überlegen machen und dass jeder derzeit von der Ordnung gewonnene Zentimeter Boden hart erarbeitet und fair erkämpft wurde. Für alles andere fehlt mir derzeit ehrlich gesagt die Ausdauer.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt nicht anfangen dir die Grundlagen der Mathematik zu erklären, sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung als Grundlage der Mathematik zu beschreiben ist gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Mathematik ist halt nicht meins und oft genug sind Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen falsch wo der primitive Hausverstand Recht hat. Ich lass das halt jetzt sein, bin ja nicht unbelehrbar.

Im deutschen Raum auf Averland dürfte es den Destros noch keiner gesagt haben, dass sie hoffnungslos unterlegen sind. Ist wie bei den Bienen. Biologen und Physiker sagen, dass es eigentlich unmöglich ist, dass Bienen aufgrund ihres Körperbaus fliegen können (was ja auch mit Hilfe der Mathematik festgestellt wurde). Die Bienen pfeifen drauf und fliegen trotzdem.


----------



## Hellbabe (1. April 2009)

Weinen wird eh immer einer, weil irgendwas net stimmt, passt, oder "Meinimbacharisnachdemnervnetmehrerster". Allerding nervt (auch wenn der Nerv kommt) dieses ganze beschissene AOE-Gespamme auf BEIDEN Seiten den Spiel- und im T4 den Raidspass. Einfachste Lösung: den Mist ganz wechnehmen oder um 80% DmgReduce, damit er kaum noch dauergespammt wird. Ich kann nur für Aveland sprechen: T4 ist zur Zeit eh langweilig, da wenn wir Order in der Prime (20 bis 24Uhr) mal mehr als 4 Wbs zusammenbekommen Destro eh mit min 10 WB´s antwortet.. (bestes Beispiel am Montag Order hatte 1,5 Wbs in Reikland...Destro kam mit 4 Wbs wo ca. 60% auch noch nett durch die Hintertür kamen (den Rush auf den Lord bekam man eh nur mit 1 Frame inner Minute mit)...Macht echt fun *Ironie aus*. Anders siehts im t2 und t3 aus. Da haben unsere Gildis wesentlich mehr Spass mit Ihren Twinks als im T4. Und hey, wir haben T2 mal für 4h unser nennen dürfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ansonsten, ich hoffe, daß schnellstens wieder was am Balancing gemacht wird, und net wieder in 2 Monaten durch nen Event, neue Klassen freigeschaltet werden können.......

ps: wer grammatik und rechtschreibgeil is, darf Fehler behalten


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Allerding nervt (auch wenn der Nerv kommt) dieses ganze beschissene AOE-Gespamme auf BEIDEN Seiten den Spiel- und im T4 den Raidspass.



Jo, ich glaube, das ist derzeit der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner aller Spieler, sogar der meisten Caster. Es kann nicht sein, dass bei vielen Klassen der AE-Schaden den von Einzelangriffen erreicht oder sogar noch übersteigt, ebenso beim AE-Heal.

Und so gut und logisch mir die "Drehzahlmesser" für die beiden Casterklassen auch erscheinen: Es müsste dringend mal was an den Nachteilen geändert werden. Im derzeitigen Spielumfeld ist lediglich nicht verhinderbarer Schaden witzlos, weil der komplett im AE-Healspam untergeht.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Wär ja sonst nicht möglich, dass bei 5 Schlägen das Ding 2 mal proct aber das kann schon passieren.


das ist leider nicht möglich, da die Pakte einen Cooldown haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Heist, die lösen sich nur ca alle 10 sek aus oder so (ich weis der genaue Cooldown nicht)

Aber wie dir schon einige versucht haben zu erklären ist eine Chance von 20% auf dauern eine Chance das jeder 5te Schlag proct. Zudem bei deiner Theorie könnte es ja auch umgekehrt sein. Das bei 100 Schlägen nichts Proct 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher ist der versuch dieser Pakt als overpoweret darzustellen relativ gescheitert!


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> das ist leider nicht möglich, da die Pakte einen Cooldown haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre mir neu, dass die Auren einen versteckten cd haben.

In meiner Denkweise wäre von 0-100% (siehe unten) alles möglich gewesen aber es gibt halt Leute, die das besser wissen und dahingehend hab ich ja schon einen Rückzieher gemacht.

Als overpowered hab ichs nicht hingestellt aber es ging auch darum welche sinnvolleren Fähigkeiten die Destro bei der derzeitigen Spielweise hat um sich einen kleinen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Und da diese Aura nunmal auf mehrere freundliche Ziele wirkt, die den AE-Schaden noch verstärken kann bei zusätzlicher Heilung, hab ich sie halt genannt.



joekay schrieb:


> Man muss jeden Schlag gesondert behandeln und nicht mehrere Schläge im Paket. *Da kann die Procchance von durchschnittlich 0% bis 100% alles betragen.* Wär ja sonst nicht möglich, dass bei 5 Schlägen das Ding 2 mal proct aber das kann schon passieren.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass die Auren einen versteckten cd haben.


Ich finde den Beweis grad nicht, jedoch ist es nicht möglich, das zb eine Zauberin mit AE zb 100 Leute Trifft (jaja ist unmöglich aber nur als Beispiel) und der Packt bei 20% chance dann 20 mal ausgelöst wird wobei 2000 dmg gemacht werden (verteilt auf alle 20 Leute) und die zauberin 2000 Heal bekommt. Sowas geht nicht. Der Packt hat irgend eine Art von Cooldown


----------



## Wunde (1. April 2009)

Betrachte jeden Proc und dessen Auslösen (roh, ohne CD ohne Alles) für sich alleine für 30% gerechnet (nur als Beispiel)...

....aber die Anzahl n der Procs macht die Sache erst komplett....bei wenig Gegnern bzw wenig Schlägen sehr hohe prozentuale Differenzen...erst mit hoher Anzahl nähert man sich den 30%


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Betrachte jeden Proc und dessen Auslösen (roh, ohne CD ohne Alles) für sich alleine für 30% gerechnet (nur als Beispiel)...
> 
> ....aber die Anzahl n der Procs macht die Sache erst komplett....bei wenig Gegnern bzw wenig Schlägen sehr hohe prozentuale Differenzen...erst mit hoher Anzahl nähert man sich den 30%



Das interessante daran ist, dass es doch möglich ist mit einer 20% Chance auf einen Proc pro Schlag durchschnittlich und konstant auf lange zeit 25-35% für alle Schläge zu erreichen und teilweise sogar 70%.

Danke @Wunde


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Das interessante daran ist, dass es doch möglich ist mit einer 20% Chance auf einen Proc pro Schlag durchschnittlich auf lange zeit 25-35% für alle Schläge zu erreichen und teilweise sogar 70%.
> 
> Danke @Wunde



Wundes Grafik ist auf 30 % ausgelegt.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

ok, passt - hast ja Recht

Sowas wie mich nennt man wohl einen funktionalen Analphabeten, richtig?

Gibts einen Grund warum die procchance nicht gleich mit 20% angenommen wurde?


----------



## DerTingel (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Man muss jeden Schlag gesondert behandeln und nicht mehrere Schläge im Paket. Da kann die Procchance von durchschnittlich 0% bis 100% alles betragen. Wär ja sonst nicht möglich, dass bei 5 Schlägen das Ding 2 mal proct aber das kann schon passieren.



20% sind 20% und sie bleiben auch bei 2000 schlägen bei 20%. 
wenn du dich mal informieren willst, dann google mal nach "binomialverteilung", oder auch "ziehen mit zurücklegen" genannt. da wird dir klipp und klar, ganz deutlich und ohne große umschweife erzählt, dass 20% wahrscheinlichkeit bedeutet dass von 5schlägen einmal der proc ausgelöst wird.
mfg


----------



## Wunde (1. April 2009)

Nein, gab keinen Grund...bzw...ja es gab einen, ich habe die Simulation aufgesetzt um meine Waffen im Hexenjägerforum zu untersuchen, sprich proc und kritchanze und bin dort von 30% erstmal ausgegangen...

Als ich das hier gelesen habe, dachte ich mir, machste schnell mit den Werten nen Diagramm zum verdeutlichen.

Hier die eingestellten 20%...


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Nein, gab keinen Grund...bzw...ja es gab einen, ich habe die Simulation aufgesetzt um meine Waffen im Hexenjägerforum zu untersuchen, sprich proc und kritchanze und bin dort von 30% erstmal ausgegangen...
> 
> Als ich das hier gelesen habe, dachte ich mir, machste schnell mit den Werten nen Diagramm zum verdeutlichen.
> 
> Hier die eingestellten 20%...



Ob 30 oder 20% ändert nix am Ergebnis, soviel ist auch mir klar. Bin leider zuerst von 20% Proc ausgegangen wo 30% eingestellt waren (hätte besser lesen sollen), daher hatte ich was falsches herausinterpretiert.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ob 30 oder 20% ändert nix am Ergebnis, soviel ist auch mir klar. Bin leider zuerst von 20% Proc ausgegangen wo 30% eingestellt waren (hätte besser lesen sollen), daher hatte ich was falsches herausinterpretiert.



Glaub er hatte das anfangs auch so hingeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Das bedeutet aber trotzdem nicht, dass Order deswegen die besseren Klassen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (1. April 2009)

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - geh sterben.

Die Gründe wurden schon 1 Mio Mal durchgekaut, weshalb die Order im Moment einen kleinen Vorteil hat. CP, AOE-Detaunt vom Siggi + Softdispell und CC des BWs sind grob die Matchwinner und jeder weiß das. 

Anstatt das mal einzusehen und auf den Patch zu warten demonstrierst Du nur, wie Du an billigster Mathematik scheiterst und führst Argumente ins Feld, die derzeit absolut nicht relevant sind. -.- 

Zum Dmg des Chosen. Zeigt nur den Überhang von BWs in den SCs. Die bruzeln sich halt ein wenig des eigenen Imbadmg ins Gesicht, der dem Chosen zugeschrieben wird.

MfG

P.S. Still mitlesen geht einfach nicht bei solch einer Ignoranz. Selbst wenn einem das Spiel total wayne ist...


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - geh sterben.
> 
> Die Gründe wurden schon 1 Mio Mal durchgekaut, weshalb die Order im Moment einen kleinen Vorteil hat. CP, AOE-Detaunt vom Siggi + Softdispell und CC des BWs sind grob die Matchwinner und jeder weiß das.



Dieser kleine Vorteil ist der Matchwinner aber jeder kleine Vorteil der Destro wird als unnütz abgetan, verstehe. Sterben gehe ich übrigens noch nicht.

Ich verabschiede mich dann aus diesem Forum, bringt ja eh nix zu diskutieren vor allem nicht in Forum einer WoW-Seite. Wir sehen uns dann in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt.

Die hartnäckigeren Spieler auf Seiten der Ordnung werden wohl das Szepter nicht so schnell aus der Hand geben und Destro mit den vielen Spielern, die nicht verlieren können sollten bald was machen sonst heißt IC bald Neu-Altdorf. 

bye


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Dieser kleine Vorteil ist der Matchwinner aber jeder kleine Vorteil der Destro wird als unnütz abgetan, verstehe. Sterben gehe ich übrigens noch nicht.



Auch wenn der Ton von Habicht nicht in Ordnung war... das ändert nichts an den Argumenten, dass Ordnung derzeit WEIT besser für die AE-Kriege aufgestellt ist. Und sowas wie die Fluchweg-Taktik und den AE Detaunt des WP, die haushohe Überlegenheit des Maschinisten und den Moral-Stun des BW als "kleinen Vorteil" abzutun liegt irgendwo zwischen fehlendem Spielverständnis und einem totalen Fehlen von Argumenten (was ich verstehen kann... es gibt schlicht und ergreifend derzeit keine).

Aber schön, dass du kurz vor deinem Abschied noch das "Wir sind einfach besser als Ihr" gewürzt mit "Ihr seid einfach nur schlechte Verlierer" in den Raum geworfen hast. Da fällt der Abschied gleich nur noch halb so schwer. Wenn's nur auf einem Server so wäre: OK. Wenn's nur auf der Hälfte der Server so wäre: OK. Aber die Server kippen schlicht und ergreifend weltweit seit 1.2. Ja, ich weiß, darauf weißt du nix zu sagen, das ist einer der (vielen) Punkte, die ich angefügt habe und die du einfach mal unkommentiert liegen lässt, weil es schlicht und ergreifend keine Antwort drauf gibt.

Reaktionen müssen nicht von den Destro-Spielern kommen, sondern von Mythic. Weg von dieser hirnlosen AE-Ballerei, sonst geht WAR böse vor die Hunde.


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Da muss ich noch schnell was sagen sonst kann ich nicht schlafen 

Mein Vorposter, der will dass ich sterbe hat die Vorteile der Order als klein bezeichnet, nicht ich.



> Die Gründe wurden schon 1 Mio Mal durchgekaut, weshalb die Order im Moment einen *kleinen* Vorteil hat. CP, AOE-Detaunt vom Siggi + Softdispell und CC des BWs sind grob die Matchwinner und jeder weiß das.



Die Server kippen auch nicht weltweit, auf Averland ists ausgeglichener als je zuvor. Siehste, ich wusste doch was drauf...

bye


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch schnell was sagen sonst kann ich nicht schlafen
> 
> Mein Vorposter, der will dass ich sterbe hat die Vorteile der Order als klein bezeichnet, nicht ich.
> 
> ...



Ich wußte, dass Du Haare spalten würdest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und warum es auf Averland einigermaßen funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht sind die Orderlis dort einfach nur unfähig (ich werde mir jetzt den Zorn derer aufhalsen, hehe), um zu dominieren.

MfG


----------



## joekay (1. April 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Ich wußte, dass Du Haare spalten würdest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...oder es sind einzig auf Averland im deutschen Raum die Destros keine Pfeifen.

Jetzt aber wirklich: bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. April 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Dieser kleine Vorteil ist der Matchwinner aber jeder kleine Vorteil der Destro wird als unnütz abgetan, verstehe. Sterben gehe ich übrigens noch nicht.



Dann fang doch mal an aufzuzählen:....


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Dann fang doch mal an aufzuzählen:....



Seite 7.


----------



## Ascían (1. April 2009)

Nach all dem Hin und Her bleibt wohl nur festzuhalten:

Als die Klassen der Zerstörung overpowert waren, hiess es immer von Destro-seite: L2P Ordernoobs.

Jetzt sind die Klassen der Ordnung über, und Destro begeht kollektives Ragequitting. 

Zeigt sehr gut den "Charakter" der beiden Fraktionen, wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt...


----------



## pulla_man (1. April 2009)

das fraktionsbalancing auf den servern ist der entscheidene faktor, der die diskussion um die OP´ness der orderklassen so anheizt.

wenn es auf allen servern ausgeglichen wäre und nicht die order momentan erengrad und carroburg dominieren würde, dann wäre die diskussion hier nie so aus dem ruder gelaufen


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (1. April 2009)

Das Geheule ist deshalb so groß, weil einfach sehr viele Destros durch eine bescheidene Taktik ausgehebelt werden. Eine Hexe, die damals stark war, war Singletar-DD. Dafür ist jetzt der HJ sehr stark (und keinen juckt es, weil Melee). Damals war das alles auch nicht so das Problem, da man Resis stacken konnte und somit als sehr meleelastige Fraktion was reißen konnte. Seit 1.2 ist aber jeder Melee gebumst durch den massiven AoE-Dmg. Dazu noch die Siggi-Taktik, die so ziemlich jeden Debuff for free decursed und wir haben den Salat. Die EierlegendeWollmilchsau BW setzt dem Ganzen dann die Krone auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nerfs kommen und gehen. Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem CP generfed wird und schwuppdiwupp die Destros auf einmal ihren Skill wieder haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Wunde (1. April 2009)

> Vielleicht sind die Orderlis dort einfach nur unfähig (ich werde mir jetzt den Zorn derer aufhalsen, hehe), um zu dominieren.



Warum die Ordies auf Averland grad nix taugen...moment, ich hol mal schnell einen, der darauf einen qualifizierten Kommentar abgeben kann.........
.............
........
.....
...(didel dudel dum die dum *Fahrstuhlmusik*)
.
.
.
.
.
please hold line.....bitte warten.....
.
.
.
.
Und hier isser, unser Aussendienstmitarbeiter, der unbedingt dazu etwas sagen möchte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI
.
.
.....
..........
............
tuuuuuuut, kein Anschluß unter dieser Nummer, *Click*


----------



## Maddin123 (1. April 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Das Geheule ist deshalb so groß, weil einfach sehr viele Destros durch eine bescheidene Taktik ausgehebelt werden. Eine Hexe, die damals stark war, war Singletar-DD. Dafür ist jetzt der HJ sehr stark (und keinen juckt es, weil Melee). Damals war das alles auch nicht so das Problem, da man Resis stacken konnte und somit als sehr meleelastige Fraktion was reißen konnte. Seit 1.2 ist aber jeder Melee gebumst durch den massiven AoE-Dmg. Dazu noch die Siggi-Taktik, die so ziemlich jeden Debuff for free decursed und wir haben den Salat. Die EierlegendeWollmilchsau BW setzt dem Ganzen dann die Krone auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt...


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (2. April 2009)

Patchnotes sind draussen, CP wird generft

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=728


----------



## Norjena (2. April 2009)

Sie schrieb:


> Patchnotes sind draussen, CP wird generft
> 
> http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=728



Sicher das dies nicht eher in den Aprilscherz Thread gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (2. April 2009)

1.April is vorbei....PTRs sind online und die Notes auf der offiziellen Seite


----------



## Ascían (2. April 2009)

Jop, ist generft. Vielleicht hört das Weinen dann langsam auf.



> Cleansing Power: This tactic has been changed. It will now cause Purify to remove a Curse or hex from everyone in the target’s group.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (2. April 2009)

Wobei "Nerf" eigentlich nur bedingt zustimmt.....jetzt können Sigis noch die ganzen Magus Dots entfernen...Hurrra auf Mythic


----------



## Ascían (2. April 2009)

Sie schrieb:


> Wobei "Nerf" eigentlich nur bedingt zustimmt.....jetzt können Sigis noch die ganzen Magus Dots entfernen...Hurrra auf Mythic



Mit einem bestimmten Cast, und das auch nur mit dem Cast selber, nicht mit Ticks der HoTs. Ich glaube kein Siggi wird diese Taktik dann noch equippen, da gibts bessere.


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Zeigt sehr gut den "Charakter" der beiden Fraktionen, wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt...



Ja, gibt's definitiv. Genauso wie "Neger" alle den ganzen Tag Dschungelmusik machen und "Juden" geldgierig sind.

Warum zum Teufel sollte eine Fraktion einen "Charakter" haben? Und wechselt plötzlich mein "Charakter", wenn ich meinen Ordertwink spiele?

Manche Leute sollten echt mal den Kopf aus dem Arsch nehmen. Nur weil Opa immer behauptet hat dass alle anderen anders als "wir" sind muss da noch lange nix dran sein.


----------



## Astravall (2. April 2009)

Mein Gott ich fass es nicht ... Cleansing Power und AE-Stun des Feuermagiers sind die 'Matchwinner' O_o? 

1. Cleansing Power entfernte manche Debuffs. D.h. Stärkereduzierung z.b. und auch nur innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe. Ihr wollt mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft weiss machen dass ein 40 oder 50 Punkte debuff DER Matchwinner ist? Die Auswirkungen sind ja wohl eher marginal.

2. Für diesen AE-Stun müssen erst mal genug Leute auf einem Haufen sein und die dürfen dann auch nicht den stun widerstehen. Wie oft hab ich den schon raus gehauen ... 2-3 Tanks an mir und keiner hat auch nur gezuckt.

Soviel zu 'spielentscheidend' ... das ist doch HUMBUG! Viel mehr macht da Gegneranzahl, Zusammenspiel der eigenen und der Feindgruppen aus sowie Taktik und ob ich den Feind in die Zange nehmen kann, überraschen, usw.

Monatelang haben die Destros auf fast allen Servern die Ordnung überfahren. Nun wird es etwas ausgeglichener bzw ist mal Ordnung Zahlenmäßig etwas größer als Destro und gewinnen halt auch mal, wird das auf Überpowerte Ordnungklassen geschoben. Ich fass es nicht. Wenn Mythic Cleansing Power und den AE-Stun (den ein Jünger übrigens genauso hat und einsetzen kann um z.b. hinten die Heiler zu schützen) wegnehmen würde, dann würde Ordnung bei Überzahl immernoch gewinnen und ihr würdet was neues zum nerv-Schreien finden oder?

Darf ich auch mal? Was ist mit Schwarzork Selbstheilung ... ich will auch PQs solo machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was ist mit Babarenheranziehen? Ich will das beim Weissen löwen auch im Laufen ohne Pet welches entweder durch Root aussergefecht gesetzt wird oder umgehauen oder den weg nicht findet. 

MfG Michael


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

Ich bin immer noch begeistert, wie viele Ordnungsspieler offenbar die Wirklichkeit perfekt ausblenden können und der Ansicht sind, das Spiel ist jetzt "ein bisschen ausgeglichener" und "Ordnung gewinnt auch mal".

Naja, viel Freude noch. Wundert euch nur nicht, wenn irgendwann keine Destros mehr auftauchen und Ihr niemanden mehr habt, den Ihr mit euren immer noch viel zu schwachen Klassen abfarmen könnt.

Und sorry, wer immer noch nicht kapiert, was CP in seiner aktuellen Form und der AE-Detaunt des Sigmarpriesters bedeuten... nochmal erklär ich's nicht. Irgendwann müsst Ihr auch mal mit selber nachdenken anfangen. Keine Ahnung, wie du außerdem drauf kommst, dass das nur innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe wirken sollte, nen HoT auf nen Mitspieler geworfen und schwupp, erstmal ne Ruhe vor Sorc-DoTs.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. April 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Mein Gott ich fass es nicht ... Cleansing Power und AE-Stun des Feuermagiers sind die 'Matchwinner' O_o?
> 
> 1. Cleansing Power entfernte manche Debuffs. D.h. Stärkereduzierung z.b. und auch nur innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe. Ihr wollt mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft weiss machen dass ein 40 oder 50 Punkte debuff DER Matchwinner ist? Die Auswirkungen sind ja wohl eher marginal.


Ähm, einige Skillungen setzen fast vollständig auf Debuffs und Flüche und diese sind durch das extrem billige zu erreichen der Taktik (unterste im Heilbaum, und die 4 Punkte hat wohl jeder über), eignentlich komplett nutzlos gemacht worden, dazu gabs das bei jedem Hottick, und jeder Gruppenheilung. Und ja, das kann ein Matchwinner werden, wenn man einem gegenübersteht der auf Flüche gesetzt hat.

Und der AE Stun wird deshalb gefährlich weil ihn ein DDler bekommen hat, der Jünger braucht um ihn effektiv einzusetzen noch weiter leute die den Schaden machen, der Feuerzauberer zündet seinen Stun und wirft dann Rain of Fire oder den NahbereichsAE an und kann dann eigentich locker eine Halbe Warband mit auslöschen wenns gut läuft. Den Jüner will ich sehen der das Schafft.



Astravall schrieb:


> Soviel zu 'spielentscheidend' ... das ist doch HUMBUG! Viel mehr macht da Gegneranzahl, Zusammenspiel der eigenen und der Feindgruppen aus sowie Taktik und ob ich den Feind in die Zange nehmen kann, überraschen, usw.


Die masse Machts, so gut wie jeder Sigmar hat diese Taktik, das heist wenn da 3 ihre Gruppenheilung raushauen ist ein ganzer Teil der Flüche weg die andere Klassen machen, früher war das kein Problem, aber seid die Jünger und die Siggis ihre Heilung spamen können sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus.



Astravall schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mal? Was ist mit Schwarzork Selbstheilung ... ich will auch PQs solo machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die selbstheilung wurde schon generft auch wenn sie jetzt vll immer noch ein bissl stark ist, dazu gibts das offiziele Forum, Barbarenheranziehen auch für den Weißen Löwen, warte wieso haben sie das generft, genau! der Löwe verlor nur sein Pet der Barbar sein Leben.

Wie sieht die Momentane Situation denn aus, gestern in Praag zb, 70% der Spieler waren Feuerzauberer, Spalta und Siggis und ein paar Tanks. Erkläre mir mal genau wie man sowas kontern will? 
Auf Destroseite müsste sich für die Selbe Taktik ein Heiler opfern, indem er in die Menge hüpft und dort den Stun zündet, wenn er stirbt verlieren wir einen Heiler, die Ordnung einen DDler, und ehrlich, davon gibt es jedenfalls mehr als wir Destros heiler haben, obwohl es mich wundert das andere Tanks deiner Moral wiederstehen, ich dachte Moral kann man nicht abwehren, mir hat jedenfalls meinen Moral 4 Damage noch kein Eisenbrecher geblockt.

Dazu kommt noch das auf Destroseite sehr viel mehr Heulsusen rumlaufen die nichts abkönnen, wenn ich mir mal die Foren einiger bekannter Ordergilden auf dem Server ansehe sind die meisten voll mit Bewerbungen die lieber die Ordnung Spielen würden weil ihnen das Spiel "gezeigt hat das die Ordnungseite ist auf denen man mehr Spass hat, das hab ich mit meinen Twinks gemerkt!" Gratulation, sowas braucht man auf dem Schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und sorry, wer immer noch nicht kapiert, was CP in seiner aktuellen Form und der AE-Detaunt des Sigmarpriesters bedeuten... nochmal erklär ich's nicht. Irgendwann müsst Ihr auch mal mit selber nachdenken anfangen. Keine Ahnung, wie du außerdem drauf kommst, dass das nur innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe wirken sollte, nen HoT auf nen Mitspieler geworfen und schwupp, erstmal ne Ruhe vor Sorc-DoTs.




Ach es bringt nicht sich darüber aufzuregen. 

Es wie in "dem-anderen-mmo-was-ich-hier-nichterwähnen-werde", wo die Spieler der ganzen Berühmtberüchtigten PvP-Klasse es auch nie einsehen wollten und sich für die absoluten Überproskiller hielten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Buffs kommen und gehen, hoffentlich pendelt es sich mit dem kommenden Patch ein.


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Erkläre mir mal genau wie man sowas kontern will?



Wenn ihr das so seht übergebt die Unvermeidliche Stadt und zieht euch zurück in die kahlen Berge, dann wird kein weiterer eurer Krieger sterben.

*
WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das so seht übergebt die Unvermeidliche Stadt und zieht euch zurück in die kahlen Berge, dann wird kein weiterer eurer Krieger sterben.


Also langsam habe ich echt das Gefühl der durchschnitt Ordler kann zwar nicht schlecht spielen, ist aber ein Hirnloser Lügner und Schönredner ....

hoffe das ist nur hier im Forum so, und nicht auf Eregrad -.- will doch keine deppen als Gegner


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Also langsam habe ich echt das Gefühl der durchschnitt Ordler kann zwar nicht schlecht spielen, ist aber ein Hirnloser Lügner und Schönredner ....
> 
> hoffe das ist nur hier im Forum so, und nicht auf Eregrad -.- will doch keine deppen als Gegner



Also langsam habe ich echt das Gefühl der Durchschnittsdestro kann zwar nicht schlecht spielen, ist aber ein weinerlicher Selbstbemitleider und Schlechtredner....

hoffe das ist nur hier im Forum so und nicht auf Erengrad -.- will doch keine Luschen als Gegner

*
WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## pulla_man (2. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Jop, ist generft. Vielleicht hört das Weinen dann langsam auf.



in wie fern ist es denn generft? ich versteh nicht was "purify" bedeutet? is das nen skill den der sifmar hat und nur noch dieser skill mit der taktik funktioniert?


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Also langsam habe ich echt das Gefühl der Durchschnittsdestro kann zwar nicht schlecht spielen, ist aber ein weinerlicher Selbstbemitleider und Schlechtredner....
> 
> hoffe das ist nur hier im Forum so und nicht auf Erengrad -.- will doch keine Luschen als Gegner


hehe ist zwar witziger konter, leider jedoch bisschen weit von der Realität entfernt. Wenn selbst Mythic einsieht , das diese Taktiken und so zu stark sind und diese dementsprechend nerfen. Wir es wohl stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ascían schrieb:


> Jop, ist generft. Vielleicht hört das Weinen dann langsam auf.


Denke nicht, denn solange der 2 BW's weiterhin innerhalb eines 5sek stunn eine ganze Gruppe killen können, ohne das diese auch nur eine Fähigkeit drücken kann, wird es weiterhin Geheule geben. Aber auch berechtigt. Sowas ist nicht gerade spassig zum Spielen... stun -> 5sek warten -> tot...


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> in wie fern ist es denn generft? ich versteh nicht was "purify" bedeutet? is das nen skill den der sifmar hat und nur noch dieser skill mit der taktik funktioniert?



Wenn ichs richtig verstehe ist es ein buff und ein nerf

Cleansing Power: This tactic has been changed. It will now cause Purify to remove a Curse or hex from everyone in the target&#8217;s group.

Purify ist die Fähigkeit, mit der der Siggi derzeit EIN Ziel von einem Fluch ODER einer Verwünschung befreit. Das Ding hat 10 Sek. cd.

Heilt der Siggi also seine Gruppe oder jemanden außerhalb wird die gesamte Gruppe in der sich das Ziel befindet von einem Fluch oder einer Verwünschung befreit. Der Nachteil: Das ganze kann nur alle 10 Sek. passieren.

Kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht durch Heilung passiert sondern, dass der Siggi die Fähigkeit auch drücken muss und dann das beschriebene eintritt.

*
WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> in wie fern ist es denn generft? ich versteh nicht was "purify" bedeutet? is das nen skill den der sifmar hat und nur noch dieser skill mit der taktik funktioniert?



Die Taktik macht den Single-Debuff-Wegputzer zu nem Grp-Debuff-Wegputzer.


----------



## pulla_man (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Die Taktik macht den Single-Debuff-Wegputzer zu nem Grp-Debuff-Wegputzer.



aber im endeffekt wird nicht mehr durch jeden hot tick oder heal das zeil decursed? sondern nur noch durch den skill der vorher einen fluch entfern hat.

der skill wird also aufgewertet durch die taktik, jedoch die taktik insgesamt geschwächt.

besser gehts doch gar nicht


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Die Taktik macht den Single-Debuff-Wegputzer zu nem Grp-Debuff-Wegputzer.


naja wenigstens muss er jetzt auch mal den Skill drücken und die 1.5sek GlobalCooldown in kauf nehmen (auch die dafür zu bezahlenden Essenzen)


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> naja wenigstens muss er jetzt auch mal den Skill drücken und die 1.5sek GlobalCooldown in kauf nehmen (auch die dafür zu bezahlenden Essenzen)



Ich denke auch, dass wir diesbezüglich alle glücklich sein können... Destro, weil sie die Taktik los ist, und Ordnung, weil die Taktik ja offenbar ohnehin nicht so toll war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass wir diesbezüglich alle glücklich sein können... Destro, weil sie die Taktik los ist, und Ordnung, weil die Taktik ja offenbar ohnehin nicht so toll war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub nicht, dass sich viel ändert. Liegt an Destro zu beweisen, dass die Taktik schuld an ihrem Dilemma ist/war. Immerhin entfert das Ding jetzt mehr als Cleansing Power geschafft hat. 

*
WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## HGVermillion (2. April 2009)

http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8246

Die hier wird dann einfach zum Gruppenreinigen aufgewertet. Heist absofort muss der Siggi um flüche zu entfernen den Verbündeten auswählen und dann noch den Skill drücken, bin mir sicher dann gibt es ein paar leute denen das nicht weit genug geht, der Siggi muss halt nun neben dem Heilen auch noch zum Entfernen der Flüche einen Knopf drücken.

Und das die Taktik alleine Schuld ist glaube ich nicht, das einzige was jetzt passiert ist das die Dotskillungen etwas attraktiver werden, am AE Problem auf beiden Seiten wird das nix ändern.


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass sich viel ändert. Liegt an Destro zu beweisen, dass die Taktik schuld an ihrem Dilemma ist/war. Immerhin entfert das Ding jetzt mehr als Cleansing Power geschafft hat.
> 
> *
> WE ARE THE ORDER!
> ...



Du hast dir heut extra ein Konto angelegt nur um hier die Destro-Spieler anzupflaumen?

Wow, ich bin beeindruckt. Geh mal Mama holen und zeig ihr, was du schon alles kannst.

@Verm: Langsam sollte Mythic mal dämmern, dass Warhammer: Age of AoE nicht das Endziel sein kann. Das Problem ist nur: Werten sie jetzt den Schaden von Single-DPS auf, stürzt das gesamte Spiel in eine nie endende Spirale, zudem man ja bedenken muss, dass nebenbei auch das PvE noch ein Stück Herausforderung darstellen soll. Werten sie den Schaden von AoEs auf ein vernünftiges Maß ab, geht das Geschrei der Spieler los, die sich jetzt schon auf das bequeme Spiel eingestellt haben.

Sie hätten aus DAoC lernen und VORHER nachdenken sollen. Alles was im Nachhinein passiert tritt immer irgend jemandem auf die Füße.


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Und das die Taktik alleine Schuld ist glaube ich nicht, das einzige was jetzt passiert ist das die Dotskillungen etwas attraktiver werden, am AE Problem auf beiden Seiten wird das nix ändern.



Aha, bisher hieß es immer, dass CP gamebreaking ist...



> Du hast dir heut extra ein Konto angelegt nur um hier die Destro-Spieler anzupflaumen?



JA und Mama sagt, dass ich das toll mache

*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Aha, bisher hieß es immer, dass CP gamebreaking ist...


nein, es hiess CP sei OP! und ein Mitgrund wieso wir benachteiligt sind. Das Gamebreaking ist aus meiner Sicht der dominante AE schaden...


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Das Gamebreaking ist aus meiner Sicht der dominante AE schaden...



...den ihr selber auch machen könnt! Was kommt danach wenn ihr nicht dominiert? Wollt ihr die Bärte der Zwerge weghaben, weil sie euch im Kampf irritieren?

*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> ...den ihr selber auch machen könnt!


ich gebs auf, vielleicht hat Heretik noch die Nerven dazu... ich nicht


----------



## Skathloc (2. April 2009)

@Elindir


Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> CP, AOE-Detaunt vom Siggi + Softdispell und CC des BWs sind grob die Matchwinner und jeder weiß das.






heretik schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Ton von Habicht nicht in Ordnung war... das ändert nichts an den Argumenten, dass Ordnung derzeit WEIT besser für die AE-Kriege aufgestellt ist. Und sowas wie die Fluchweg-Taktik und den AE Detaunt des WP, die haushohe Überlegenheit des Maschinisten und den Moral-Stun des BW als "kleinen Vorteil" abzutun liegt irgendwo zwischen fehlendem Spielverständnis und einem totalen Fehlen von Argumenten (was ich verstehen kann... es gibt schlicht und ergreifend derzeit keine).









Ascían schrieb:


> Nach all dem Hin und Her bleibt wohl nur festzuhalten:
> 
> Als die Klassen der Zerstörung overpowert waren, hiess es immer von Destro-seite: L2P Ordernoobs.
> 
> Jetzt sind die Klassen der Ordnung über, und Destro begeht kollektives Ragequitting.


 
*/sign*




heretik schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass du kurz vor deinem Abschied noch das "Wir sind einfach besser als Ihr" gewürzt mit "Ihr seid einfach nur schlechte Verlierer" in den Raum geworfen hast. Da fällt der Abschied gleich nur noch halb so schwer. Wenn's nur auf einem Server so wäre: OK. Wenn's nur auf der Hälfte der Server so wäre: OK. Aber die Server kippen schlicht und ergreifend weltweit seit 1.2. Ja, ich weiß, darauf weißt du nix zu sagen, das ist einer der (vielen) Punkte, die ich angefügt habe und die du einfach mal unkommentiert liegen lässt, weil es schlicht und ergreifend keine Antwort drauf gibt.


Vielleicht liegts auch einfach daran dass die Order aufgrund der langen Unterlegenheit, die sie nachweisbar hatte, besser zusammenspielt. Wie oft sehe ich bei den Destros auf Erengrad Spieler die mitten in die Gegner reinrennen anstatt auf ihren KT zu warten der 150 Meter hinter ihnen ist. Auf Orderseite hab ich das schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Und jetzt komm mir nicht das das Argument schwach ist, von dir hab ich bisher genausowenig Belege gesehen, dass es nur an der Taktik und dem Schaden des BW liegt. Der AoE-Schaden der Sorc ist übrigens genauso ätzend wie der der BWs! Es mag zwar sein das die Taktik und der BW ihren Beitrag dazu leisten, aber die sind nicht die alleinigen Verursacher. 
Gestern war ich in einer WB mit sage und schreibe 2 Siggis und 1 BW und trotzdem haben wir die Gegner besiegt, woran das wohl lag, bestimmt nicht an der ach so hohen Zahl an Siggis und BWs.


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

Wenn ich mit meiner Gruppe im ORvR unterwegs bin (meist sind wir so 6 Leute) hauen wir alles um was nicht ein Bombergruppe ist. und nicht grad 3:1 in der Überzahl

BG gewinnen wir fast jedes in der es keine Bombergruppe hat


und durch diese Erfahrung kann ich sagen, die Bombergruppen (mit dem Stunn) sind zu starkt! Zudem Spielt ihr überhaupt nicht besser. Die Ordis lassen sich genau so von 2-3 Destro kiten auch wenns eine ganze WB ist... nur wenn sich halt dann die Massen treffen seiht ihr mehr und bei euch Spielen mehr BW als bei uns Zauberinnen.  (ich spiele meine zauberin auch nur noch zum Farmen... da die mir keinen spass macht, obwohl die übelsten AE schaden machen kann)



Skathloc schrieb:


> Gestern war ich in einer WB mit sage und schreibe 2 Siggis und 1 BW und trotzdem haben wir die Gegner besiegt, woran das wohl lag, bestimmt nicht an der ach so hohen Zahl an Siggis und BWs.


naja kann vorkommen. Nur sind dann halt in den anderen 3 WB's die irgendwo rumeiern, 10BW und 10Sigis...


----------



## Ascían (2. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Und das die Taktik alleine Schuld ist glaube ich nicht, das einzige was jetzt passiert ist das die Dotskillungen etwas attraktiver werden, am AE Problem auf beiden Seiten wird das nix ändern.



Oha...neue Nerf-Schreie ick hör dir trapsen.

Irgendwer muss ja Schuld sein. 

Aber Vermillion, dir geb ich Recht, da du einen BG spielst, und der leider genauso wenig wie der SW irgendwann gebufft wird. Beide Klassen haben's bei Mythic scheinbar einfach vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinetwegen sollen sie die Taktik des Siggi ganz entfernen, den BW auf Zauberin-Niveau nerfen, öhm, alles andere der Order auch nerfen, und wenn wir euch dann immer noch im RvR in den Hintern tretet, lags an der Internetverbindung oder am schönen Wetter, bzw an <insert random destro excuse here>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

Vor den Transfers war Order auf den meisten deutschen Servern zahlenmäßig überlegen und hat daher dominiert. Dazu kam noch eine extreme Meleeauslegung der Destro, gegen das es Anfangs kein Mittel gab.

Die Folge davon war, dass die Order, die dem entgegen- und durchgehalten haben hartgesotten wurden. Vielleicht sind nicht alle super Spieler aber sie sind extrem frustresistent und geben nicht so schnell klein bei. Die Ordnungsspieler, denen das zu viel wurde haben Zerstörung rerollt und damit die natürliche Auslese in Gang gebracht. Für den Zerstörungsspieler wiederum war es eine Selbstverständlichkeit immer und überall siegreich zu sein und wähnte sich im guten Gewissen die richtige Seite gewählt zu haben und möglichst schnell viele Epix zu haben. Auch viele ehemalige WoW-Spieler kamen hauptsächlich auf die Zerstörungsseite, da in ihrem alten Spiel die Horde, die augenscheinlich der Zerstörung am ähnlichsten ist, das Dogma der besseren PVP-Spieler innehatte. Da viele aber nicht mit beinhartem Krieg gerechnet hatten, gingen sie wieder zurück in ihr altes Spiel und reduzierten so schon mal die zahlenmäßige Übermacht der Zerstörung. Zerstörung hat und hatte also auch viele Aufgeber.

Mit den Transfers kamen die winning team joiner der Destro, die bestenfalls Durchschnittsspieler sind, natürlich auf die Server wo Destro dominierte aaaber auch viele Elitegilden auf Orderseite zog es zu diesen Servern. Die Folge: Die wtj bekommen von der Kombination hartgesotten und elite ordentlich auf die Nase und bereuen ihren Transfer von den alten Servern wo sie alles gemütlich überlaufen konnten. Diese wtj sind überhaupt nicht frustresistent und weinen bei jeder Kleingkeit, wie man unschwer erkennen kann. Sie machen andere für ihr Versagen verantwortlich. Zudem spielen sie auf ihren eigenen Vorteil bedacht und schwächen damit auch die Zerstörungsspieler, die zurückschlagen möchten.

Zusätzlich gab Mythic der Order ein Werkzeug um gegen die vielen Melees endlich mal was ausrichten zu können. Überlaufen funktioniert nun nur mehr unter herben Verlusten.... oder gar nicht mehr!

Nicht die Fähigkeiten einzelner Klassen haben mit 1.2 eine Trendwende herbeigeführt. Die Transfers haben nur bewirkt, dass die richtigen Leute zusammenfinden und das Bevölkerungsverhältnis nun keine allzu große Auswirkung mehr hat.

*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Meinetwegen sollen sie die Taktik des Siggi ganz entfernen, den BW auf Zauberin-Niveau nerfen, öhm, alles andere der Order auch nerfen, und wenn wir euch dann immer noch im RvR in den Hintern tretet, lags an der Internetverbindung oder am schönen Wetter, bzw an <insert random destro excuse here>


Wenn das der Fall ist, spielt ihr besser! nur glaube ich das kaum

Edit: 
Wieso habt ihr eigentlich das Gefühl die Ordi Spieler seien "anders" als die Destro spieler? Seit ihr wirklich sooo hinter dem Mond und alles was auserhalb des eigenem Gartenzaun  ist wird als "Ausland" und "Anders als wir" bezeichnet?

Es wurde genau so geflennt von den Ordis als wir "die ÜBERMACHT" waren... Ihr seit nämlich auch nur gaaaanz normale Zocker wie jeder Destrospieler auch....


----------



## pulla_man (2. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Oha...neue Nerf-Schreie ick hör dir trapsen.
> 
> Irgendwer muss ja Schuld sein.
> 
> ...




hey ascian ich spiel nun auch destro, du willst doch wohl dein alten gildenmate nicht flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts auch einfach daran dass die Order aufgrund der langen Unterlegenheit, die sie nachweisbar hatte, besser zusammenspielt. Wie oft sehe ich bei den Destros auf Erengrad Spieler die mitten in die Gegner reinrennen anstatt auf ihren KT zu warten der 150 Meter hinter ihnen ist. Auf Orderseite hab ich das schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht das das Argument schwach ist,



Tu ich nicht, schon allein weil das kein "Argument" ist, sondern einfach nur ne abgewandelte Form von "L2P Nubs, wir spielen einfach besser als Ihr".

Ich spreche allgemein nicht von einem oder zwei Servern, sondern von einem weltweiten Trend, der schlagartig mit 1.2 eingetreten ist. Falls 1.2 nicht grad nen Verblödungsvirus und nen Hotfix integriert hatte, der Destrospielern weltweit kollektiv das Hirn klaut und auf die Ordnungsspieler überträgt, gebe ich herzlich wenig auf Versuche, irgendwas an "Ordnungsspielern" und "Destro-Spielern" festzumachen. Auch wenn dich das überraschen mag: Das sind oft die gleichen Spieler und rekrutieren sich aus dem exakt identischen Spielerpool.


----------



## Azddel (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall ist, spielt ihr besser! nur glaube ich das kaum



Wieso glaubst du das kaum? Glaubst du etwa fest an die Überlegenheit der Destruction?
Das ist dein gutes Recht.
Stellt aber einen recht großen Teil deiner vorangegangen Argumentation in Frage.


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wieso glaubst du das kaum? Glaubst du etwa fest an die Überlegenheit der Destruction?
> Das ist dein gutes Recht.
> Stellt aber einen recht großen Teil deiner vorangegangen Argumentation in Frage.


Nein, ich behaupte das sowol Order als auch Destro GENAU DIE GLEICHEN SPIELER SIND und daher über den Daumen weg etwa gleich gut spielen. Ich gebe "unsere" Unterlegenheit erstens dem Verhältnis zwischen Order und Destro und zweitens den gebufften Order Chars die Schuld.

Das entspricht genau den Argumenten die ich bis jetzt auch immer gebraucht habe (bis auf den kleinen Ausrutscher als ich die ORdis als hirnlos bezeichnete)


----------



## Azddel (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Nein, ich behaupte das sowol Order als auch Destro GENAU DIE GLEICHEN SPIELER SIND und daher über den Daumen weg etwa gleich gut spielen. Ich gebe "unsere" Unterlegenheit erstens dem Verhältnis zwischen Order und Destro und zweitens den gebufften Order Chars die Schuld.
> 
> Das entspricht genau den Argumenten die ich bis jetzt auch immer gebraucht habe (bis auf den kleinen Ausrutscher als ich die ORdis als hirnlos bezeichnete)



Danke für die Aufklärung; das war nun schon nachvollziehbarer.
Eine Anmerkung habe ich noch. Wenn du "die Ordis" beleidigst, beleidigst du ja automatisch auch dich selbst und alle anderen "Destros", was ja halb so schlimm ist, ein wenig Selbstbeleidigung hat noch keinem geschadet. :-)
Ich glaube, jetzt habe ich alles verstanden.


----------



## DerTingel (2. April 2009)

sorry, aber einige labern so einen gequirlten bullshit.
zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen: warhammer sollte für mich den anspruch haben, dass mehr als 2 tasten fürs gewinnen benötigt werden...das ist im moment nicht gegeben, denn min. 75% aller klassen lassen sich effektiv mit 2 tasten spielen. skillungsvariationen sind auch nicht mehr vorhanden...99% sorc/bw auf ae geskillt, somit auch 99% aller heiler...
aber anscheinend stehe ich mit dieser auffassung relativ alleine da. den meisten scheints spaß zu machen...mir nicht. das hat weder mit verlieren oder gewinnen zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit der spielmechanik. sollte diese nicht bis zum ablaufen meines abos geändert werden, werd ich mich erstmal von WAR zurückziehen. denn, und das sollte einigen mal langsam klar werden, WAR ist ein spiel, und das soll spaß machen.
mfg


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (2. April 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Mein Gott ich fass es nicht ... Cleansing Power und AE-Stun des Feuermagiers sind die 'Matchwinner' O_o?
> 
> 1. Cleansing Power entfernte manche Debuffs. D.h. Stärkereduzierung z.b. und auch nur innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe. Ihr wollt mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft weiss machen dass ein 40 oder 50 Punkte debuff DER Matchwinner ist? Die Auswirkungen sind ja wohl eher marginal.
> 
> ...



Mach Dich nicht noch mehr lächerlich. Ist Dir das nicht peinlich? -.-

MfG


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> sollte diese nicht bis zum ablaufen meines abos geändert werden, werd ich mich erstmal von WAR zurückziehen. denn, und das sollte einigen mal langsam klar werden, WAR ist ein spiel, und das soll spaß machen.
> mfg



Wohl noch ein Aufgeber auf Zerstörungsseite, was? Langsam sollten wir uns Girlanden für die Festlichkeiten in Tchar'zaneks Räumlichkeiten besorgen. Order ist dem Endsieg nahe, wir spüren es alle! Der Wille der Zerstörung zerbricht unter dem Ansturm des Grolls, den sie durch ihre eigenen Aggressionen und ihren Hochmut heraufbeschworen haben.

*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wohl noch ein Aufgeber auf Zerstörungsseite, was? Langsam sollten wir uns Girlanden für die Festlichkeiten in Tchar'zaneks Räumlichkeiten besorgen. Order ist dem Endsieg nahe, wir spüren es alle! Der Wille der Zerstörung zerbricht unter dem Ansturm des Grolls, den sie durch ihre Aggressionen heraufbeschworen haben.
> 
> *WE ARE THE ORDER!
> 
> Resistance is futile!*



Ja, gegen solch einen Überskill kann keiner was ausrichten. Außer ein kleines Dorf auf dem Server Averland mit der namhaften Gilde "Die Gallier".

Das Einzige was Du spüren wirst ist, dass Pve in einem PvP-Spiel nicht wirklich lange Spaß macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wohl noch ein Aufgeber auf Zerstörungsseite, was? Langsam sollten wir uns Girlanden für die Festlichkeiten in Tchar'zaneks Räumlichkeiten besorgen. Order ist dem Endsieg nahe, wir spüren es alle! Der Wille der Zerstörung zerbricht unter dem Ansturm des Grolls, den sie durch ihre eigenen Aggressionen und ihren Hochmut heraufbeschworen haben.


OMG du bist so ein unglaublicher idiot. Er würde auch aufhören wenn er Order spielt. Weil ihm das Spiel momentan nicht gefällt -.- (er begründet es auch, und hat nicht vom ungleichgewicht erwähnt, aber Texte verstehen kann nicht jeder..)

man kann es aber auch echt übertreiben mit der Provokation ...


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Das Einzige was Du spüren wirst ist, dass Pve in einem PvP-Spiel nicht wirklich lange Spaß macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bevor wir gedenken dies herauszufinden, wird euer Anführer vernichtet und eure gottlosen Ritualstätten mit ihm. Bevor dies nicht geschehen ist, werden wir niemals klein bei geben und werden uns niemals euren Göttern beugen.

Eure Verbündeten werden sich wünschen niemals aus ihren Löchern gekrochen zu sein. Eure Nachkömmlinge werden aus den Bäuchen ihrer verseuchten Mütter geschnitten. Eure Gebiete werden durch das Feuer gereinigt.

Erst wenn dies alles geschehen ist, werden wir unter der Gewissheit, dass die Ordnung über das Chaos gesiegt hat wieder ruhigere Zeiten genießen. Was auch immer dies bedeuten möge.

*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*

PS.: Da bei den Grünhäuten das mit dem herausschneiden aus den Bäuchen der Mütter nichts wird nehmen wir am besten Schimmelpilzvernichter.


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

lol haha ^^ entweder Troll oder Geisteskrank










PS: hast du grad meine Mutter beleidigt?? *ichholgleichmeinetausencousinsundverhauedich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> lol haha ^^ entweder Troll oder Geisteskrank



Weder noch. So etwas nennt sich Rollenspiel respektive -prosa.


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> PS: hast du grad meine Mutter beleidigt?? *ichholgleichmeinetausencousinsundverhauedich*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Drohungen fruchten bei den grünen Schwächlingen, die du als deine Verbündeten ansiehst oder bei den willensschwachen Gotteslästerern, Elflein. Oder vielleicht bei deinesgleichen, deren Verstand in ihrer geschaffenen Dunkelheit verdorrt ist. 

Deine Drohungen werden am heraufbrausenden Sturm zerschellen und mit ihnen dein Lügenmaul.

*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## Elindir (2. April 2009)

warte nur bis die höhere Macht uns die Möglichkeit gibt, unsere Truppen neu zu sammel. Dann werdet ihr erleben was es heißt sich gegen Malekith und den Rabengott zu stellen. Selbs die Mächte des Gork und Mork werden uns dabei helfen wenn wir eure armseligen Angriffe in Grund und Boden stampfen. Selbst eure Feuerspeienden Fanatiker werden euch nichts nützen wenn die Stunde der Abbrechung gekommen ist.

Khaine wird sich an meinem Blutbad erfreuen das ich mit deinesgleichen anrichten werde. 







PS: meine P&P skills haben mich doch noch net ganz verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. April 2009)

Wir brauchen uns hier nicht länger angiften, momentaner Zustand sieht vollgendermaßen aus.

Cleaning Power wird umgewandelt und macht den normalen Reinigungsspruch mit 5 Sec GC vom Siggi zu einem Gruppenreinigen. Ob das nun noch nicht weit genug geht werden wir sehen wenn ein paar Spieler mal nach dem Patch die Dotskillungen ausprobieren werden.

Das gleiche gilt für den nerf der aufeinandergestapelten AEs, er kommt und nun sollten wir erstmal sehen was er uns bringt, danach können wir uns weiter darum streiten wie er denn abgeschwächt werden sollte.


----------



## DerTingel (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wohl noch ein Aufgeber auf Zerstörungsseite, was? Langsam sollten wir uns Girlanden für die Festlichkeiten in Tchar'zaneks Räumlichkeiten besorgen. Order ist dem Endsieg nahe, wir spüren es alle! Der Wille der Zerstörung zerbricht unter dem Ansturm des Grolls, den sie durch ihre eigenen Aggressionen und ihren Hochmut heraufbeschworen haben.
> 
> *WE ARE THE ORDER!
> 
> Resistance is futile!*



sorry, aber auf deine geistige diarrhoe gehe ich nicht ein...wenn du auch nur ansatzweise verstehen würdest worum es mir geht, ok, dann würd ichs dir nochmal erklären...
ach ja, und ich spiele nicht nur destro...ich spiele ebenfalls order...
aber danke, schreib bitte mehr im forum...ich lach mich grad schlapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Erst wenn dies alles geschehen ist, werden wir unter der Gewissheit, dass die Ordnung über das Chaos gesiegt hat wieder ruhigere Zeiten genießen. Was auch immer dies bedeuten möge.



Das bedeutet nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als dass Ihr in regelmäßigen Abständen weiter die Unvermeidliche raiden und euch auf die Schulter klopfen dürft, dass Ihr es endlich geschafft habt. Endsieg und so.

Mein Konto zumindest läuft am Samstag aus. Das derzeitige PvP beschränkt sich darauf, seine AoE-Klasse beim Laufen in die richtige Richtung zu lenken, während man einen oder zwei Knöpfe drückt, oder halt mit nem AoE-Heiler im Hintergrund zu stehen und sich dran zu erfreuen, und das ist nicht wirklich meine Vorstellung von PvP.

Mythics Verhalten in so einem Fall kenne ich aus DAoC-Zeiten auch schon zu gut, um mir da jetzt große Illusionen zu machen: "Ja, wir verstehen euch und sehen das GENAU so wie Ihr. Wir versichern euch, dass wir mit Hochdruck daran arbeiten! Waaagh!". Dann kommt erstmal lange nix, dann wieder lange nix, dann kommt ein Preview über einen Patch, dann kommt die Ankündigung, dass der Patch auf den Testserver kommt, dann wird getestet, irgendwann wird der Patch dann geändert, dann wird nochmal getestet und am Schluss kommt dann irgend ne halbgare Änderung, in der Regel ein paar Verbesserungen für ein paar Klassen, weil man ja niemandem weh tun will. Könnte ja Kunden kosten. Und am Schluss haben wir dann ne ekelhafte graue Masse, in der Tanks soviel Schaden wie DPS machen (weil sonst ja keiner Tanks spielt), Heiler neben dem Heilen Zeitung lesen können und immer noch alles AoE ist.

Ich werde mich weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten, ob das Spiel in irgend einer Form seinen AoE-Fetisch ablegt, aber leider zweifle ich dran. Was schade ist, da das Spiel an sich echt Laune macht und liebevoll gestaltet ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. April 2009)

Bin ich dann ab Samstag der einzige der hier mit Horrorgeschichten über den Brutalen AE, die OP Sigmartaktik und den zustand der Server berichten kann ohne das es als Flame durchgeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auweh, ich sehe schwere Zeiten auf mich zukommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (2. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Bin ich dann ab Samstag der einzige der hier mit Horrorgeschichten über den Brutalen AE, die OP Sigmartaktik und den zustand der Server berichten kann ohne das es als Flame durchgeht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder heretik sah durch den GTAoE-Nerf und die nun nutzlose Taktik die Motivationsbasis seiner Forentätigkeit nicht mehr genügend gerechtfertigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

Immer mehr wollen sich ihrer Verantwortung entziehen, wählen den Freitod und nicht den Henker.

Feiges Pack!


*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Immer mehr wollen sich ihrer Verantwortung entziehen, wählen den Freitod und nicht den Henker.
> 
> Feiges Pack!
> 
> ...



Kennst du das wenn ein Kind nen Witz erzählt, ein Erwachsener aus Versehen darüber lacht und das Kind den Abend über immer und immer wieder denselben Witz erzählt?

Also lass es bitte, deine putzige Blödheit ist nicht mehr so drollig wie du meinst.


----------



## DerTingel (2. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Immer mehr wollen sich ihrer Verantwortung entziehen, wählen den Freitod und nicht den Henker.
> 
> Feiges Pack!
> 
> ...



immer mehr leute genießen es ohne gehirn rumrennen zu müssen, da das drücken von 2 tasten genügt um erfolgreich zu sein. immer weniger leute verstehen, dass dies nicht der anspruch eines mmo´s sein sollte (von denen bist du einer). wem das gefällt...ok. kann man genauso gut in nem offline spiel haben, aber wenn man für 2 tasten 13€ im monat zahlen möchte, dann tut das. dafür ist mir mein geld zu schade.




HGVermillion schrieb:


> Bin ich dann ab Samstag der einzige der hier mit Horrorgeschichten über den Brutalen AE, die OP Sigmartaktik und den zustand der Server berichten kann ohne das es als Flame durchgeht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein abo läuft noch was länger^^ aber ehrlich gesagt, ich befürchte ähnliches wie heretik. man will niemanden vergraulen, also werden höchsten ein paar kleinigkeiten angepasst, aber großartig geändert wird nichts, da man keine leute vergraulen möchte.
zu beginn von warhammer konnte ich z.b. als zelot im orvr was erreichen, egal auf welchen baum ich geskilled war. mittlerweile ist der singletarget baum im rvr nutzlos, vom hot-baum mal ganz abgesehen. hier mal ein ausschnitt, was über den zeloten auf der offiziellen seite steht : "wenn du dich auf nur einen aspekt deiner fähigkeiten beschränkst, werden deine fähigkeiten nicht ihre volle wirkung entfalten." in der realität stehe ich beim burgdeff oben in der burg und spamme grp-heilung. im sz stehe ich neben dem tank und spamme grp-heilung. beim angriff auf ne burg stehe ich irgendwo in sicherheit und spamme grp-heilung.... ok, es gibt eine situation, in der ist grp-heilung nicht das maß aller dinge...im 1vs1...
sorc/bw sind eh alle auf ae geskilled, siggis/jünger auf heilung...die vielfalt ist den bach die runter. das finde ich schade, aber wenn die entwicklung so weitergeht, dann ist WAR halt nichts für mich. ich hoffe das beste, befürchte aber das schlimmste. wobei...so schlimm wärs auch nicht, vielleicht komme ich dann mal dazu gta4 zu daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

Die Situation gefällt vielen Ordler genauso wenig aber viele genießen es dennoch mal auf der Sonnenseite zu stehen, wie auch ich. Oft genug hab ich mich über solche Meldungen geärgert als Order keine Chance hatte, nun will ich auch mal... Aber sicherlich hört ihr das andauernd. Hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass meine Provokationen euch wenigstens ein wenig aufstacheln.

Eigentlich würde ich mir von der Zerstörung etwas mehr Kampfgeist erwarten. "Jetzt erst Recht usw." Der Nerf von cleansing power ist der Anfang, bald wirds dann empfindlichere Nerfs für die Caster geben und ihr seid wieder am Drücker. Aber ich finde es war nötig, dass die Zerstörung man sieht, dass die Überrenn-Taktik von Mythic nicht erwünscht ist. Denn der Erfolg dieser Taktik hat euch die vielen Melees beschert.

Die sog. Nahkampfheiler werden wohl irgendwann eine Aufwertung ihrer Nahkampffähigkeiten bekommen. Wünschenswert aus meiner Sicht wäre zB. die Abschwächung der gecasteten Gruppenheilung und dafür eine Gruppenheilung, die ausschließlich im Nahkampf funktioniert. Man könnte beispielsweise diese Fähigkeit mit dem der angerichtete Schaden in Heilung für das defensive Ziel umgewandelt wird zur Gruppenheilung machen. Das Ding hat cd und man hat im Nahkampf Nachteile die auch die bessere Verteidigung der Nahkampfheiler rechtfertigen würde. Zudem noch eine Aufwertung der Singleheals und man hat gleichzeitig eine Aufwertung der Stoffie-Heiler erreicht. Immerhin wird mit 1.2.1 der Schaden den Erzis und des Schamis aufgewertet. Ich twinke grad einen Erzi auf Schaden geskillt und genieße es regelrecht Spalta todzukiten, was natürlich nicht mit allen funktioniert oder ich stell mich als Köder für 2 Hexenjäger auf die im Gebüsch warten. Erzis ziehen Spalta jedenfalls an wie Scheiße die Fliegen, kein Wunder bei 500er crits auf 2000 Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (2. April 2009)

Lol das ist ja schlimm hier kommt man von der Arbeit nach hause und gleich 7 Seiten mehr zum lesen oO''

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht klar für einige die dieses spiel gerne spielen wollen aber immer egal ob man 50% oder 110% im RvR gibt und aussichtslos immer auf die fresse bekommen ist es natürlich scheisse (auf Destro seite bezogen). Aber es war ja vorher villeicht nicht ganz so krass ( kann ich nicht beurteilen) aber dennoch genau umgekehrt.

Und um so mehr man hier liest um so mehr ärgert man sich und das bis zu letzt für nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also alle kaffe trinken gehen bis der patch kommt und villeicht mal was sonnvolles machen als hier zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg H3ll


----------



## Kakerlakchen (2. April 2009)

najo.. ich spiel noch weiter.. bin es gewohnt geschlagen und niedergemäht zu werden... darum war ja meine erste Klassenwahl zu WAR release Schwarzork...

ich WILL verprügelt werden!

Manchmal, aber nur manchmal... *summ*


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> najo.. ich spiel noch weiter.. bin es gewohnt geschlagen und niedergemäht zu werden... darum war ja meine erste Klassenwahl zu WAR release Schwarzork...
> 
> ich WILL verprügelt werden!



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich hatte auch nie ein Problem damit, auf's Maul zu kriegen... auch wenn ich von Stammgruppen mit fettem Assisttrain umgemäht wurde. Denn vor dieser fetten AE-Orgie musste sich der Train wenigstens noch entscheiden, welches Ziel man als erstes angeht. Derzeit reicht es ja, wie schon mehrmals angemerkt, dass man seinen AE-Char grob in ne Richtung dreht und draufhält. Und das ist nur noch unschön.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (2. April 2009)

ich versteh schon.. ich kann mich auch nicht mit den Stammspielern vergleichen, da ich maximal 5-6 Stunden die Woche spiele. Das ist auch der Grund, neben dem ich alle andren Chars mal stufe 10 gespielt habe, das ich noch keinen Stufe 40er hab..

ich bin ziemlicher Gelegenheits Spieler, darum nervt mich der ae schaden wohl auch weniger... weil ich noch gar nicht richtig im T4 gespielt habe!


----------



## EisblockError (2. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meiner Gruppe im ORvR unterwegs bin (meist sind wir so 6 Leute) hauen wir alles um was nicht ein Bombergruppe ist. und nicht grad 3:1 in der Überzahl
> 
> BG gewinnen wir fast jedes in der es keine Bombergruppe hat
> 
> ...




Das stimmt, ich habe nicht das gefühl dass Order so viel! Organisierter ist (ich denke ein bischen schon)

Wie gesagt ich als DoK muss eine extrataste drücken wenn ich decursen will und dafür geht ein GC weg und die Bw`s sind mit den Destro mages momentan nicht zu vergleichen



xerkxes schrieb:


> Bevor wir gedenken dies herauszufinden, wird euer Anführer vernichtet und eure gottlosen Ritualstätten mit ihm. Bevor dies nicht geschehen ist, werden wir niemals klein bei geben und werden uns niemals euren Göttern beugen.
> 
> Eure Verbündeten werden sich wünschen niemals aus ihren Löchern gekrochen zu sein. Eure Nachkömmlinge werden aus den Bäuchen ihrer verseuchten Mütter geschnitten. Eure Gebiete werden durch das Feuer gereinigt.
> 
> ...



Ihr macht doch jetzt schon oft PVE mit euren Spektakulären Festungsraids um 3 Uhr Morgens


----------



## xerkxes (2. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ihr macht doch jetzt schon oft PVE mit euren Spektakulären Festungsraids um 3 Uhr Morgens



Ich war zwar zu so einer Zeit nie dabei aber wäre es PVE gewesen, hätte Order nicht bis 3 Uhr morgens gebraucht.


*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## Astravall (3. April 2009)

Also entweder liegt das am Rollenspiel oder Huss funktioniert irgendwie anders. Gestern in einem Kriegstrupp aus meiner Allianz im T4 gewesen. Davon waren 3 Feuerzauberer (2 davon DoT-Linie ) und ganze 2 Sigmarpriester (einer davon ich mit 31 und voll auf Gnade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Vielleicht liegt es daran dass man auf Huss die vermeintlichen Überfertigkeiten nicht so wahr nimmt.

Aber wir werden sehen was passiert wenn CP und der AE genervt wurden (welches mich beides nicht juckt, da ich CP noch nie verwendet habe mit einem einzigen Punkt in Erlösung und mein Feuermagier den DoT-Pfad beschritten hat)... bin ja gespannt was dann als nächstes einen 'nerv' braucht nach Meinung der Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## joekay (3. April 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Also entweder liegt das am Rollenspiel oder Huss funktioniert irgendwie anders. Gestern in einem Kriegstrupp aus meiner Allianz im T4 gewesen. Davon waren 3 Feuerzauberer (2 davon DoT-Linie ) und ganze 2 Sigmarpriester (einer davon ich mit 31 und voll auf Gnade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Anzahl der sog. Überklassen ist auch auf den anderen Servern nicht immer so hoch wie sie genannt wird. Siggis sind ebenfalls viele auf Gnade geskillt, laufen aber dennoch mit dem Buch rum, es geht ihnen halt um den tp-buff.

oops, ich wollt ja hier nimmer posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (3. April 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> bin ja gespannt was dann als nächstes einen 'nerv' braucht nach Meinung der Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei froh dass du auf nem Server spielst, wo offenbar das UBER sein nicht so wichtig ist, zünd von mir aus ne Kerze dafür in der Kirche an, aber tu mir nen Gefallen und lass dann solche überheblichen Kommentare; es liegt nämlich diesmal nicht an der doofen weinerlichen Community. Die derzeitige AE-Situation ist tatsächlich so übel wie allgemein beschrieben, auch wenn du immer und immer wieder in deinen Posts betonst dass das bei dir auf dem Server ja komplett anders ist. Schön für euch, ändert leider für die "normalen" Server nix.


----------



## Astravall (3. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Sei froh dass du auf nem Server spielst, wo offenbar das UBER sein nicht so wichtig ist, zünd von mir aus ne Kerze dafür in der Kirche an, aber tu mir nen Gefallen und lass dann solche überheblichen Kommentare; es liegt nämlich diesmal nicht an der doofen weinerlichen Community. Die derzeitige AE-Situation ist tatsächlich so übel wie allgemein beschrieben, auch wenn du immer und immer wieder in deinen Posts betonst dass das bei dir auf dem Server ja komplett anders ist. Schön für euch, ändert leider für die "normalen" Server nix.



Welche Laus ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen? Bischen empfindlich heute? Eigentlich wollte ich dir entgegenkommen und einräumen dass ich die Auswirkungen vielleicht nicht so stark spüre wie andere auf manch anderem Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber bitte ...
Da frage ich mich ernsthaft welcher Kommentar hier tatsächlich überheblich ist -.-.

MfG Michael

PS: Und stimmt doch: kaum behebt Mythic ein 'Problem' schreit die Community nach dem nächsten 'Problem'. Das bezog ich allgemein ... und nicht auf Feuerzauberer oder Sigmarpriester im Speziellen.


----------



## heretik (3. April 2009)

Ich hör von dir halt in der AE-Diskussion immer nur, dass es komischerweise immer wenn du spielst nicht so schlimm ist... was natürlich eine logische Aussage eines BW ist, aber irgendwie nicht ins allgemeine Bild des derzeitigen Geschehens passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub mir, wenn es sich fies oder bösartig hätte anhören sollen hättest du das gemerkt.


----------



## Astravall (3. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich hör von dir halt in der AE-Diskussion immer nur, dass es komischerweise immer wenn du spielst nicht so schlimm ist... was natürlich eine logische Aussage eines BW ist, aber irgendwie nicht ins allgemeine Bild des derzeitigen Geschehens passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja komisch nur dass es bis auf meinen vorletzten Post eigentlich MIR um Feuerzauberer *AE-Stun* ging und Sigmarpriester-CP-Taktik ... NICHT um den AE-Schaden und darüber auch nie geredet habe. Dass der AE-Schaden auf beiden Seiten gerade etwas heftig ist ist auch mir klar und die Erwähnung im Vorletzen Beitrag von mir dass díe Feuerzauberer auf Dot geskillt waren eigentlich eine Nebeninformation ... aber nicht mein Problem wenn du das durcheinander würfelst und nur hineininterpretierst was du lesen willst.

MfG Michael


----------



## xerkxes (3. April 2009)

Die derzeitige Situation ist ein Indiz für die schwachen Götter der Feinde des Imperiums, der Zwerge und der Hochelfen. Götter, die auf den schnellen Sieg durch Überzahl aus sind haben nicht die Kraft um ihre Schergen für längere Kampfhandlungen zu segnen.  Entweder sie siegen in den ersten Monaten oder sie gehen danach unter und mit ihnen ihr Reich und ihre Lästerungen.

*
WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## DerTingel (3. April 2009)

ae...ae...ae...ae...
wer den unsinn immer noch gut heisst, soll doch bitte ein offline spiel spielen. 
wer immernoch davon überzeugt ist, dass WAR garnicht auf ae ausgelegt ist, sollte sich mal folgendes zu gemüte führen:
der "große" single heal vom zeloten heilt bei mir etwa ~1700 unkritisch für 45ap, er besitzt eine castzeit von 2,5sec und hat eine reichweite von 150ft.
die grp-heilung heilt ~1250 unkritisch für 65 ap, bei einer castzeit von 2,5sec und einer reichweite von 150ft. nebenher besitze ich eine healcrit chance von 25% (was locker noch höher zu pushen ist). das bedeutet, dass ich theoretisch 1,5leute mit jeder grp-heilung kritisch heile. kritisch trifft sie mit ~2000 heilung. ich heile also locker das 5fache gegenüber dem single heal für läppische 20ap mehr. und jetzt kommt der clou: ICH BRAUCHE NICHTMAL EINE SICHTLINIE DAFÜR!!! 
nebenbei gesagt gibt es mindestens 5taktiken beim zeloten, die strikt auf grp-heilung ausgelegt sind. 
nun soll mir mal bitte jemand n grund nennen, warum ich meine grp mit absicht enorm schwächen sollte, nur weil mir der single heal baum mehr gefällt? mit single heal kommt man im momentanen RvR nicht weit, und grp heilung ist einfach nur stinkend langweilig. 
mfg


----------



## heretik (3. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ae...ae...ae...ae...
> wer den unsinn immer noch gut heisst, soll doch bitte ein offline spiel spielen.
> wer immernoch davon überzeugt ist, dass WAR garnicht auf ae ausgelegt ist, sollte sich mal folgendes zu gemüte führen:



Ich werf noch was dazu:

Wenn ich als Barbar meinen Single-DPS-Baum _voll mache_ und _die entsprechenden Taktiken fahre_, kann ich einen _Stoff_träger ohne übermäßige Rüstungsbuffs (ja, ich weiß, Seltenheit in Zeiten von Sigmars) mit einem _Positional von hinten_ für 1.400 Schaden _kritisch_ treffen, sofern ich meine 10 Sekunden andauernde Fähigkeit angeworfen habe, die mir _25 % Bonusschaden_ gibt.

Barbar ist klar und deutlich als DPS-Klasse definiert.

1.400 Schaden. Ungefähr das macht ein BW mit einem AE über Entfernung ohne Sichtlinie.

Ist da irgendwo noch ein Verhältnis gegeben?


----------



## xerkxes (3. April 2009)

Dafür ist CB keine Glaskanone sondern ein zäher Brocken mutiertes Fleisch mit viel Rüstung auch ohne Buff, mehr Leben und ohne dem Risiko sich selbst zu verstümmeln. Außerdem kann er den Feuerzauberer überrumpeln indem er ihn sich vor die Nase zieht oder niederschlägt, sogar während er aus dem AE-Spot läuft.
Spielt ordentlich!

*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## Norjena (3. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dafür ist CB keine Glaskanone sondern ein zäher Brocken mutiertes Fleisch mit viel Rüstung auch ohne Buff, mehr Leben und ohne dem Risiko sich selbst zu verstümmeln. Außerdem kann er den Feuerzauberer überrumpeln indem er ihn sich vor die Nase zieht oder niederschlägt, sogar während er aus dem AE-Spot läuft.
> Spielt ordentlich!
> 
> *WE ARE THE ORDER!
> ...



Bekommst du Geld für die Scheiße die du hier verzapfst?


----------



## xerkxes (3. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bekommst du Geld für die Scheiße die du hier verzapfst?



Nein aber ich nehm gern welches. Wärst du bereit 10 Cent pro Wort zu zahlen? Dann bekämst du in jedem meiner Beiträge eine Widmung. Um meinen guten Willen zu zeigen bekommst die erste Widmung gratis.

Hab ich eigentlich irgendwas unwahres geschrieben?


*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


Dieser Beitrag ist Norjena gewidmet, einem stolzen Krieger ohne Furcht. Jederzeit bereit das dunkle Schicksal der Zerstörung abzuwenden.


----------



## Shagra (3. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich werf noch was dazu:
> 
> Wenn ich als Barbar meinen Single-DPS-Baum _voll mache_ und _die entsprechenden Taktiken fahre_, kann ich einen _Stoff_träger ohne übermäßige Rüstungsbuffs (ja, ich weiß, Seltenheit in Zeiten von Sigmars) mit einem _Positional von hinten_ für 1.400 Schaden _kritisch_ treffen, sofern ich meine 10 Sekunden andauernde Fähigkeit angeworfen habe, die mir _25 % Bonusschaden_ gibt.
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso, ich als Hexe sollte ja eigentlich die Klasse mit dem höchsten Single Target dmg sein
aber es ist dann schon frustrierend wenn ich mit Rüssi ignore elixier nichtmal soviel critte wie ein BW mit seinem AE
genauso sollte net ein Sigmarpriester einen 40er BW gegn den Schaden von ner Hexe nem Spalta und nem Barbar gegnheilen können so dass wir trotz heal vom DoK im AoE sterben ( is so passiert mit Gildenkollegen im SZ)

Grüsse 
Shagra


----------



## HGVermillion (3. April 2009)

Mythic hat gerade gemerkt das die Städtebelagerungen wohl doch nicht so das ware sind, 

http://www.war-europe.com/#/grabbag/?lang=de&gbag=42

die schwersten PQs im neuen Grufkönigkomplex werden nämlich StadtfürstenRang haben, auch mit dementsprechenden Belohnungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh und desweiteren wollen sie das System mit der Behütung und den Sperren für Instanzen überarbeiten, mal gucken wie die sich das ausgedacht haben. Reiklandfabrik und der Turm werden auf jedenfall dauerhaft kommen.

Hört sich fürs erste ganz nett an, mal gucken was sie drauß machen.


----------



## Ascían (3. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Mythic hat gerade gemerkt das die Städtebelagerungen wohl doch nicht so das ware sind,
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/grabbag/?lang=de&gbag=42
> 
> ...



Da bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was die Herren Mythic sich da wieder ausdenken. Hört sich auf jeden Fall ganz gut an!


Wer schon immer wissen wollte, was Paul Barnett von Klassenbalance hält, ist hier richtig:

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/23...er-Balance.html

Das Video datiert auf den 1. April, also schon post 1.2


----------



## Brummbör (3. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dafür ist CB keine Glaskanone sondern ein zäher Brocken mutiertes Fleisch mit viel Rüstung auch ohne Buff, mehr Leben und ohne dem Risiko sich selbst zu verstümmeln. Außerdem kann er den Feuerzauberer überrumpeln indem er ihn sich vor die Nase zieht oder niederschlägt, sogar während er aus dem AE-Spot läuft.
> Spielt ordentlich!
> 
> *WE ARE THE ORDER!
> ...



BW/SORC die ohne sichtlinie versteckt hinter felsen/zinen oder aus nem anderen stockwerk casten sind keine glaskanonen da sie nichtmal in gefahr sind dmg zu bekommen.


----------



## MaxPower01!!!elf (4. April 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Mein Gott ich fass es nicht ... Cleansing Power und AE-Stun des Feuermagiers sind die 'Matchwinner' O_o?
> 
> 1. Cleansing Power entfernte manche Debuffs. D.h. Stärkereduzierung z.b. und auch nur innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe. Ihr wollt mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft weiss machen dass ein 40 oder 50 Punkte debuff DER Matchwinner ist? Die Auswirkungen sind ja wohl eher marginal.
> MfG Michael



Es ist jetzt 3 Uhr früh und ich hab einen Sitzen, aber sei mir net böse du bist sehr lustig.
Spielst du eigentlich WAR? Deine Sig sagt JA, dein Hirn sagt NEIN.
Mom *Schluck Bier*

btw destro > dir

Aber BTT:

Ohne die Cleans Tak find ich den Scorc Dot Baum besser als den vom BW.
Allein Wort des Schmerzes mit Taktik ist ziemlich genial.
Wenn nur 2 oder 3 Scorc den Spell auf ein Ziel casten und gleich auf ein anderes Ziel switchen den Rest DMG verteilen fällt der Typ instant um, er merkts ja meißt net das ers drauf hat . Nach 10 sek aber fallen viele ohne ohne zu wissen was ihn da klassisch erlegte. Und das find ich ist im  Kampfstress schwerer zu erkennen als nen stealther.
Dann denk ich mal kommen die Ordi nerf Schreie!!! Also patch 1.2.1 du bist sooo willkommen!!!!!

@ Mfg Michael  "retard" drückts net mal ansatzweise aus wie du drauf bist, viel spass beim alltäglichen windelwechseln.

Epic fail dein Mist (Brummbär du genauso).


----------



## Adalfried (4. April 2009)

In anderen Foren liest man aber auch das Chosens gehasst sind. Denn die haben ihr Zauberzurückwerf Schild und dass dann noch als Gruppenbuff. Zwei Chossens und vorbei der Spaß vom Brigthy wenn das ein Zerg aus 40 Mann ist, werden doch alle befreundete Targets gebuffed und glaub net, dass sowas die Sigis durch heilen.


----------



## Makalvian (4. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> In anderen Foren liest man aber auch das Chosens gehasst sind. Denn die haben ihr Zauberzurückwerf Schild und dass dann noch als Gruppenbuff. Zwei Chossens und vorbei der Spaß vom Brigthy wenn das ein Zerg aus 40 Mann ist, werden doch alle befreundete Targets gebuffed und glaub net, dass sowas die Sigis durch heilen.



>Du hast doch selbst gesagt Gruppenbuff dementsprechend nur die eigene 6 mann gruppe ergo bräuchtest du 8 chosen^^
und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie auf rang 40 so extrem ist das sie die Bws direkt aus den Socken hauen http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8327#25
nächste frage ist wieviel sie überhaupt bringt wenn man sie nicht geskillt hat


----------



## xerkxes (4. April 2009)

Zerstörung könnte in der jetzigen Situation schon sehr gut gegenhalten. Doch sie kriechen absichtlich im Staub bis ihnen jemand aufhilft und ein Glas Wasser reicht.


*WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (4. April 2009)

Es stimmt musste ich auch feststellen um dir zu antworten

@xerkxes
wenn die Order Mal nicht mit Ihren BW Bombern aufkommt werden sie weggefeght wie nix und da sieht man wo der fehlende skill der Order geblieben ist nähmlich auf Destro seite allso ist er Klar das die Order mit 1.2 so übergepusht worden ist denn wenn der Skill nicht da ist muss man eben anders aushelfen können...

Merkste was? Du bist nicht der einzige hier den so absolut bescheuerten stuss schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg H3ll


----------



## xerkxes (4. April 2009)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Merkste was? Du bist nicht der einzige hier den so absolut bescheuerten stuss schreiben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon gehe ich nicht erst seit gerade eben aus...

*
WE ARE THE ORDER!

Resistance is futile!*


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Tja deshalb hab ich meinen Acc ja nicht mehr verlängert.


----------



## Salute (4. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Zerstörung könnte in der jetzigen Situation schon sehr gut gegenhalten. Doch sie kriechen absichtlich im Staub bis ihnen jemand aufhilft und ein Glas Wasser reicht.
> 
> 
> *WE ARE >>>THE ORDER!<<<
> ...



Größe Töne von der Seite, die Monatelang über eine singel DPS-Melee Klasse die Foren voll geheult hat. Bis man ihnen einen ganzen Wasserwerk hinstellte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (5. April 2009)

Eine Frage schnell, dann kann der Thread auch in der Versenkung verschwinden.

Es wird gesagt, dass der Sigmarpriester einen AE-detaunt hat. Hab mal interessehalber ein wenig in der buffed DB nachgesehen und konnte nix finden. Kann mir jemand diese Fähigkeit hier verlinken und sagen wie sie heißt? Der einzige detaunt den ich gefunden und mit einem freund getestet hab war single target: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8245

Den AE-detaunt hat meines Wissens der Erzmagier.


----------



## Adalfried (5. April 2009)

Toll 5 Sekunden, ganz schön lang =).


----------



## paxa (5. April 2009)

jetzt mal erlich aber zerstörung hat doch selber schuld auf ehrengard und auf caroburg die wenigsten peilen das ordnung 
im t3 sehr viel vorarbeit leistet das sie im t4 dann schneller die zonen locken können

zerstörung hat imo null orga im t3 auf beiden servern 
das geht los im sz,öq und im orvr 

ist ist einfach kein miteinander sonder ein gegeneinander von den gilden und spielern zwischen t3 und t4 
ist traurig


----------



## Zhana (5. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Eine Frage schnell, dann kann der Thread auch in der Versenkung verschwinden.
> 
> Es wird gesagt, dass der Sigmarpriester einen AE-detaunt hat. Hab mal interessehalber ein wenig in der buffed DB nachgesehen und konnte nix finden. Kann mir jemand diese Fähigkeit hier verlinken und sagen wie sie heißt? Der einzige detaunt den ich gefunden und mit einem freund getestet hab war single target: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8245
> 
> Den AE-detaunt hat meines Wissens der Erzmagier.



Du brauchst eine Taktik um den Detaunt in einen AE Detaunt zu verwandeln. Das hast du sicherlich übersehen.

http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8245 + http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8281 = AE Detaunt.

Gruß


----------



## HGVermillion (5. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Es wird gesagt, dass der Sigmarpriester einen AE-detaunt hat. Hab mal interessehalber ein wenig in der buffed DB nachgesehen und konnte nix finden.





> Reue wird per einschüchternde Reue zu einem AE Detaunt aufgerüstet, die eingeschüchterte Reue muss nicht geskillt werden, und als Siggi hat man das so gut wie immer drinn. Denn wieso einen Detaut haben wenn man einen AE Detaut hat als Heiler wenn sowieso immer viel zu viele auf einen Draufhauen.



Wie gesagt, diese Taktik muss man nicht erlernen, und somit hat sie eigentlich jeder Sigmarpriester der Heiler ist, da man weis das man im Focus landen wird, und somit macht dieser AE Detaunt sehr viel sinn. Macht halt einfach sinn.

Wieso sollte er sie nicht skillen, so viel sinnvolleres gibt es nicht, wenn er Heilen will, und Siggis sind nur gefährlich wenn sie Heiler sind.


----------



## EisblockError (5. April 2009)

Jo, ich hoffe Mythic sieht endlich ein dass man die Order Klassen nichtmehr pushen muss sondern an die Destro Klassen anpassen.


----------



## heretik (5. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Jo, ich hoffe Mythic sieht endlich ein dass man die Order Klassen nichtmehr pushen muss sondern an die Destro Klassen anpassen.



Erstmal ne dicke Notbremse bei der allgemeinen AE-Hysterie reinhauen. 

Dann kann man sich um's Finetuning kümmern. Aber solange WAR in dieser degenerierten Version betrieben wird ist alles andere zweitrangig.


----------



## Amitriya (6. April 2009)

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass Cleansing Power in der Tat zu stark ist (allerdings seit Release, die Taktik wurde nie geändert, keine Ahnung warum die jetzt plötzlich Anlaß zum rumjammern gibt und nicht schon immer) und deshalb ja auch grundlegend geändert wird mit 1.2.1 (wirkt dann nicht mehr für Heals sondern macht aus Purge einen Grouppurge)



extecy schrieb:


> er entfent für jeden heal die auf jemanden gewirkt wird 1 curse richtig
> jeder hot tick
> jeder heal usw



Das ist Unsinn. Zum einen entfernt nicht jeder Heal Curses, sondern nur die, die in der Taktik genannt werden. Zum anderen entfernen nicht die einzelnen Ticks der Hots Curses, sondern lediglich der erste (oder der Cast selbst, weiß nicht genau, wie das implementiert ist). Aber trotzdem ist diese Taktik zu stark, weil halt der gesamten Gruppe alle 1,5 Sekunden ein Fluch entfernt wird. In Zeiten in denen aber nicht Dots und Co. dominieren, sondern ganz schlicht und einfach AoE und GTAoE diese Taktik als den I-Win-Button der Ordnung zu bezeichnen, ist albern. Aber der Nerf ist überfällig und berechtigt, da dieser Drops aber schon lang gelutscht ist und mit 1.2.1 die Anpassung kommt weiß ich garnicht, worüber hier eigentlich noch gejammert wird. Sie wird geändert, nun habt einfach Geduld, bis 1.2.1 auf den Servern ist.

Auf Erengrad ist das Problem einfach, dass Zerstörung sich zu großen Teilen aus dem T4 verabschiedet hat. Wenn eine der größten Allies und vor den Servertransfers RvR aktivsten (Tribunal Ally) sich nicht mehr am T4 RvR beteiligt ist es doch klar, dass Spieler fehlen - vor allem wenn es sich dabei um RvR starke Gilden handelt. Das trotzdem noch einiges geht hat die letzte Woche gezeigt, da haben nämlich einige Destru Gilden trotz der vielen Streikenden und der vielen Spieler die nach eigenen Angaben aufgehört haben oder woanders Order twinken (wieso sich jemand, der über die zu starken BW's und Siggis rumjammert exakt diese Klassen twinkt werde ich auch nie verstehen, schöne Welt der Doppelmoral) verdammt gut gegen gehalten und standen bspw. gestern in Reikland und Kadrintal (also den Gebieten vor der Orderfestung) sehr gut da. Wenn die anderen Destrus auch noch dabei gewesen wären hätte das durchaus ein Altdorf Raid werden können. Der "riesen Order Zerg" war jedenfalls bis irgendwann spät abends nicht in der Lage eines dieser Gebiete zu locken. Da ginge noch einiges, wenn einige Destru Spieler nicht in einem Meer von Tränen ertrinken würden.



xerkxes schrieb:


> Es wird gesagt, dass der Sigmarpriester einen AE-detaunt hat. Hab mal interessehalber ein wenig in der buffed DB nachgesehen und konnte nix finden. Kann mir jemand diese Fähigkeit hier verlinken und sagen wie sie heißt? Der einzige detaunt den ich gefunden und mit einem freund getestet hab war single target: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8245


 
Der Sigmar hat eine Taktik (einschüchternde Reue), die aus dem Detaunt einen AE Detaunt macht, der auf alle Feinde in 30 Fuss um das Ziel wirkt. Die Taktik ist ein erheblicher Vorteil gegenüber dem JdK, macht natürlich schon einen Unterschied ob von 3 MDPS nur einer mit 50% und der Rest mit 100% drauf haut, oder ob alle nur mit 50% draufhauen. Aber es geht halt auch ein Taktikplatz weg, den man auch gut für andere Dinge verwenden könnte und der dann halt auch oft genug verschwendet ist (wenn halt kein Assisttrain auf mich haut). Die Taktik an sich lässt mich btw. auch nicht ewig überleben, sie gibt mir ein paar Sekunden Luft. Was mich als SP überleben lässt ist ein Guardtank, der weiß wann er wohin switchen muss und vor allem ein guter weiterer Heiler an meiner Seite.



MaxPower01!!!elf schrieb:


> Allein Wort des Schmerzes mit Taktik ist ziemlich genial.
> Wenn nur 2 oder 3 Scorc den Spell auf ein Ziel casten und gleich auf ein anderes Ziel switchen den Rest DMG verteilen fällt der Typ instant um, er merkts ja meißt net das ers drauf hat .


 
Und das findest Du ernsthaft erstrebenswert? Für Warhammer waren ursprünglich mal "lange herausfordernde Kämpfe" angedacht gewesen. Wer Instagib spielen möchte sollte doch einfach UT oder ähnliches installieren. Wie oben schon gesagt finde ich die Taktik auch zu stark, aber als Beispiel dafür einen Skill zu bringen, der den Gegner praktisch Instant und ohne Chance zur Gegenwehr umzuklatschen finde ich ähnlich idiotisch wie zu behaupten AoE sei fein, so wie es momentan ist.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (6. April 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Auf Erengrad ist das Problem einfach, dass Zerstörung sich zu großen Teilen aus dem T4 verabschiedet hat. Wenn eine der größten Allies und vor den Servertransfers RvR aktivsten (Tribunal Ally) sich nicht mehr am T4 RvR beteiligt ist es doch klar, dass Spieler fehlen - vor allem wenn es sich dabei um RvR starke Gilden handelt. Das trotzdem noch einiges geht hat die letzte Woche gezeigt, da haben nämlich einige Destru Gilden trotz der vielen Streikenden und der vielen Spieler die nach eigenen Angaben aufgehört haben oder woanders Order twinken (wieso sich jemand, der über die zu starken BW's und Siggis rumjammert exakt diese Klassen twinkt werde ich auch nie verstehen, schöne Welt der Doppelmoral) verdammt gut gegen gehalten und standen bspw. gestern in Reikland und Kadrintal (also den Gebieten vor der Orderfestung) sehr gut da. Wenn die anderen Destrus auch noch dabei gewesen wären hätte das durchaus ein Altdorf Raid werden können. Der "riesen Order Zerg" war jedenfalls bis irgendwann spät abends nicht in der Lage eines dieser Gebiete zu locken. Da ginge noch einiges, wenn einige Destru Spieler nicht in einem Meer von Tränen ertrinken würden.



Es handelt sich hier um 2 WB's der Zerstörung welche ursprünglich auf Helmgart waren, dann nach Carroburg getranst sind und aufgrund von Anfragen von Erengard hierher gekommen sind um auszuhelfen. Und es stimmt dass diese 2 WB's + eine weitere WB bestehend aus Randoms gestern bis ca. 24:00 einige Burgen und Gebiete gegen die Ordnung gehalten hat. Das Problem aber ist die Zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit. Mit 3 WB's braucht man nicht versuchen Gebiete zu locken um einen Hauptstadt Raid einzuleiten. Daher haben wir uns auf die Verteidigung der Zonen beschränkt, und dies glaube ich auch recht erfolgreich.

Man sollte auch noch dazu sagen dass pro WB nur 18 Mann drin waren, also keine vollen WB's.

Was aber deutlich aufgefallen ist war der personelle Unterschied. Wir hatten viel Arbeit 54 Mann zusammen zu bekommen. Die Ordnung hatte da wohl weniger Probleme. In dem Gebiet in welchem wir gedefft hatten waren ca. 2-3 WB's unterwegs + weitere WB's in anderen T4 Gebieten und der Mongo-Stick-Zerg ist da noch nicht dazugezählt. Solange also nicht die alten Erengard Gilden mit Ihren Leuten zurück ins T4 kommen werden, ist der Kill Faktor einfach die Zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit. Wir können zwar Gebiete halten, aber wir brauchen nicht darüber nachzudenken zu locken wenn wir den Stick Zerg im offenen Feld nicht überleben können.


----------



## Squizzl (6. April 2009)

jeder der sich den Trailer reinzieht von Warhammer muss doch eigentlich sehen wie es bestellt ist. 3 oder 4 Ordner machen da Massen von Destros kaputt.... schon alleine der BW mit seinem Flammenpusten da geht richtig ab.....

Schade das die zahlenmässige Überlegenheit nur nich so passt wie im Vid, dann hatte man event mal ne chance gegen die übliche Stümperkombo im RVR


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> jeder der sich den Trailer reinzieht von Warhammer muss doch eigentlich sehen wie es bestellt ist. 3 oder 4 Ordner machen da Massen von Destros kaputt.... schon alleine der BW mit seinem Flammenpusten da geht richtig ab.....



Ist aber unrealistisch.

Normal dürfte man den BW nicht sehen, maximal noch ne "OLOLOL"-Sprechblase von hinter ner Mauer, wo er und sein Sigmarpriester stehen, während Destro draußen verbrät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (6. April 2009)

<prust> in dem Vid legt auch ne dual-wield Schattenkriegerin nen Chaosbarbaren...


----------



## Amitriya (6. April 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1613016' date='6.04.2009, 11:04']
> Es handelt sich hier um 2 WB's der Zerstörung welche ursprünglich auf Helmgart waren, dann nach Carroburg getranst sind und aufgrund von Anfragen von Erengard hierher gekommen sind um auszuhelfen. Und es stimmt dass diese 2 WB's + eine weitere WB bestehend aus Randoms gestern bis ca. 24:00 einige Burgen und Gebiete gegen die Ordnung gehalten hat. Das Problem aber ist die Zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit. Mit 3 WB's braucht man nicht versuchen Gebiete zu locken um einen Hauptstadt Raid einzuleiten. Daher haben wir uns auf die Verteidigung der Zonen beschränkt, und dies glaube ich auch recht erfolgreich.
> 
> Man sollte auch noch dazu sagen dass pro WB nur 18 Mann drin waren, also keine vollen WB's.
> ...



Ist ja interessant. Da der Organisator (und laut Sig Mitspieler Deiner Gilde) des ganzen im Onlinewelten Forum (Quelle) von 4 WB's auf Destruseite und 4 WB's auf Orderseite spricht stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage wo ich Deinen Beitrag einordnen soll

(a) selektive Wahrnehmung
(b) bewusste Falschaussagen

An die 2 WB's Destru standen alleine schon auf den Zinnen des Südkeeps im Kadrintal gestern abend ein weiterer Zerg (2 WB's werden es schon gewesen sein) sind rausgecharged und haben uns gewiped. Sorry, keine Ahnung von welcher Situation Du sprichtst oder ob Du überhaupt aktiv auf Erengrad Destru spielst (oder grad dabei irgendwo einen imba BW oder SP hochzutwinken?) aber sie spiegelt nicht die Ereignisse der letzten Tage wieder. Was gestern um 24:00h Uhr war, k.a. da war ich im Bett, wie meist so ab 23:00h unter der Woche, aber den kompletten Sonntag Nachmittag und Abend (bis ca. 23:00h) bot sich ein anderes Bild, ebenso die Tage davor. Übrigens geht es nicht darum, wieviele in Eurer WB waren, wenn es darum ginge, dann bin ich gestern in Kadrintal der einzige Ordi gewesen, bin nämlich mit meinem Maschi Twink solo rumgelaufen und in 90% der Fälle bestände Ordnung aus 6-12 Mann (nämlich die 1-2 Gruppen mit denen wir üblicherweise rumlaufen). Es geht darum was insgesamt an Destrus da war, oder darf ich jetzt behaupten der Mongzerg existiere nicht, nur weil ich da nie mitlaufe und normalerweise versuche in ein anderes Gebiet zu gehen (einfach weil ich das gelagge nicht mag)?

Aber erzähl Du mal ruhig weiter, dass es auf Destru Seite nur maximal zwei volle WB's gibt, die Ihr nicht mal vollbekommt und die bei gefühlten 60% BW's und 40% Siggis Instant platzen, sobald sie die Nase aus dem WC strecken. btw: wusstest Du schon, dass wir ab 1.2.1 keine BW's mehr brauchen, weil dann dem SP im Radius von 150 Fuss Feuer aus dem Arsch schießt, der alle Feinde für 10 Sek. stunnt, pro Sekunde 1500 Damage (noncrit) macht und alle Verbündeten im Umkreis von 150 Fuss für 200% heilt? Ist übrigens ein Gebet, schliesslich muss man den bisherigen 1-Tastenchars das Spielerlebnis vereinfachen.


Ich finde die Aktion übrigens Super und um es nochmal klar zu machen: Gestern stand eher Ordnung einem drohenden Altdorf Raid gegenüber als Destru einem IC Raid und das trotz Mongzerg und trotz nicht anwesender Allianzen auf Destruseite, die vor 1.2 und Servertransfer alleine schon regelmässig 3 Warbands (bspw. Tribunal Ally) stellen konnten, nun aber bis 1.2.1 erstmal twinken oder den Account ruhen lassen.


----------



## Wuced (6. April 2009)

Ok also der erste König wurd von der Zerstörung gelegt nciht von der OVP Order also scheien die ja nicht SO schlecht zu sein.


----------



## EisblockError (6. April 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Ok also der erste König wurd von der Zerstörung gelegt nciht von der OVP Order also scheien die ja nicht SO schlecht zu sein.




Ja, aber auf nem Englischen Server wie du bestimmt schon gesehen hast, und da haben sich die ganzen Destros nicht durch schneller lvn zu Order locken lassen
und dort ist es ihnen egal dass Order OP Klassen hat.


----------



## Amitriya (6. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja, aber auf nem Englischen Server wie du bestimmt schon gesehen hast, und da haben sich die ganzen Destros nicht durch schneller lvn zu Order locken lassen
> und dort ist es ihnen egal dass Order OP Klassen hat.



Und trotz der op Orderklassen, die einen Sieg der Destrus eigentlich zu einem Ding der Unmöglichkeit machen, haben sie es geschafft? Man müssen die skilled sein. Order muss dringend mehr in den offiziellen Foren jammern, kann ja nicht sein, dass unsere imbaness einfach ignoriert wird und dann der König fällt. Unmöglich diese Engländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mal im Ernst, oftmals liegt es wirklich einfach an der Unfähigkeit des Randomzergs, dass einige Klassen als op erscheinen. Wir sind gestern mit einer Gruppe rumgerannt, die alles andere als Optimalbesetzung war (machen wir eigentlich recht häufig, wer Online ist und mit möchte kommt halt mit): 1 Erzmagier, 3 Sigmars (einer Wrath/Grace, 2 Salvation, einer von den Salv. Level 37), 1 Eisenbrecher, 1 Schwertmeister. Wie man leicht sieht recht viel Heilung aber so gut wie kein Burstdamage (Ok, Schwerti lief mit 2H rum und Wrath SP kann auch mal feinen Schaden machen, vor allem im Assist mit dem Offtank). Wir hatten Inc von zunächst 1, später 3+ Gruppen direkt vor dem Destru WC (wo auch aufgrund eines parallelen Raids auf das Südkeep dauernd wieder Destrunachschub kam), darunter alles mögliche an Destru Chars versammelt, inkl. Sorcs und Jdk's. Trotzdem haben wir ewig lang überlebt (mehr als 10 Minuten) und einiges mitnehmen können, das lag aber nicht daran, dass wir nun so toll gespielt hätten oder mit op setup rumgelaufen wären (nix 2 SP, 2 Sonni, 2 BW), sondern ganz einfach, dass die Gegner sich einfach zu doof angestellt haben. Sorry, wenn mich minutenlang nur ein BO mit Schild (Deftanks kann eigentlich jeder Heiler ignorieren) angreift und der Rest lieber auf unseren Deftanks rumhaut, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern wenn nichts umfällt. Als dann mal eine Gruppe dazu kam, die nicht grenzdebil immer auf den gekopft haben, den sie als erstes mit Tab im Target hatten waren wir auch verdammt schnell Geschichte (wie es sich halt gehört gegen eine Übermacht und auch der Normalfall ist, sobald ein paar Spieler da sind die wenigstens ansatzweise zusammen spielen und nicht nur Stickzergen). Mehr zusammenspiel sollte einiges regeln und es gibt (sowohl auf Order als auch auf Destruseite) nur sehr wenige Gruppen, die mal eben eine WB wipen können - und selbst bei denen behaupte ich, dass es großteils daran liegt, das viele Halb Afk im RvR rumlaufen)


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Und trotz der op Orderklassen, die einen Sieg der Destrus eigentlich zu einem Ding der Unmöglichkeit machen, haben sie es geschafft? Man müssen die skilled sein. Order muss dringend mehr in den offiziellen Foren jammern, kann ja nicht sein, dass unsere imbaness einfach ignoriert wird und dann der König fällt. Unmöglich diese Engländer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist klar dass der Content in der Stadt zum Großteil aus PvE besteht?

Aber du kannst gern rüberkommen in den anderen Thread und mir Argumente auf den Tisch legen, dass die wichtigsten Ordnungsklassen nicht besser als ihre Destro-Spiegel sind. Bis dahin bist du für mich genau so ne Labertasche wie der Rest der "L2P Destro!"-Kasper.


----------



## Ascían (6. April 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> <prust> in dem Vid legt auch ne dual-wield Schattenkriegerin nen Chaosbarbaren...



Ich mach das ohne Dual Wield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muss Amitryia Recht geben, wenn Destruction sich nicht selber ausbremsen würde, wären es schöne Kämpfe auf Erengrad. 
Nur die Serverperformance ist doch arg bescheiden, weswegen ich meist den Zerg meide. Imo ein viel größeres Problem als irgendwelche Brighty-Taktiken.


----------



## xerkxes (6. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja, aber auf nem Englischen Server wie du bestimmt schon gesehen hast, und da haben sich die ganzen Destros nicht durch schneller lvn zu Order locken lassen
> und dort ist es ihnen egal dass Order OP Klassen hat.



Verstehe...


----------



## Amitriya (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Aber du kannst gern rüberkommen in den anderen Thread und mir Argumente auf den Tisch legen, dass die wichtigsten Ordnungsklassen nicht besser als ihre Destro-Spiegel sind. Bis dahin bist du für mich genau so ne Labertasche wie der Rest der "L2P Destro!"-Kasper.



Solange Du mir so kommst wüsste ich nichtmal, warum ich ausgerechnet mit Dir überhaupt über irgendwas diskutieren sollte. 

Habe ich denn irgendwo etwas von l2p gesagt? Ich rede hier von der angeblichen zahlenmässigen Unterlegenheit der Destru auf Erengrad (warum gibt dazu eigentlich ein Destru von Carroburg seinen Senf zu, gibt es hier nicht genug "Diskussionen" über Klassenbalance, die besser geeignet wären?), von nichts anderem. Das SP besser ist als JdK, da sind wir uns wohl beide einig. Das beide zu stark sind verglichen mit den anderen Heilerklassen, da sind wir uns (hoffentlich) auch einig. Das BW derzeit stärker ist als Sorc sehe ich genauso. Das AoE (egal ob Sorc oder BW) momentan viel zu stark ist sehe ich genauso. Das der Maschi besser ist als der Magus (zumindest nach Staubsauger Nerf) sehe ich auch so. Bei den MDPS oder den Tanks sehe ich es anders, aber da die momentan keine wirkliche Rolle spielen in AoE-Hammer....

Ansonsten ist es mir wurscht, was Du von mir denkst und ich sehe auch keine Veranlassung Deine Meinung über mich zu ändern, dazu bist Du bzw. Deine Meinung über mich mir dann doch zu irrelevant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Habe ich denn irgendwo etwas von l2p gesagt? Ich rede hier von der angeblichen zahlenmässigen Unterlegenheit der Destru auf Erengrad, von nichts anderem. Das SP besser ist als JdK, da sind wir uns wohl beide einig. Das beide zu stark sind verglichen mit den anderen Heilerklassen, da sind wir uns (hoffentlich) auch einig. Das BW derzeit stärker ist als Sorc sehe ich genauso. Das AoE (egal ob Sorc oder BW) momentan viel zu stark ist sehe ich genauso. Das der Maschi besser ist als der Magus (zumindest nach Staubsauger Nerf) sehe ich auch so. Bei den MDPS oder den Tanks sehe ich es anders, aber da die momentan keine wirkliche Rolle spielen in AoE-Hammer....



Das ist dann auch zu 90 % deckungsgleich mit meiner Meinung (Eisenbrecher!), immerhin mal einer, der das Licht gesehen hat ;p

Das Hauptproblem am aktuellen Spiel ist ganz einfach dieser unglaubliche AoE-Mist, und das für Spieler beider Seiten, die nicht ständig dem FOTM nachhecheln wollten.

Eben dieses Hauptproblem verschärft sich für Destro, weil Ordnung für diese AoE-Kriege im direkten Vergleich besser aufgestellt sind und so bei gleichen Nebenfaktoren wie "Skill" oder "Teamplay" die Nase vorn haben.


----------



## Amitriya (6. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Eben dieses Hauptproblem verschärft sich für Destro, weil Ordnung für diese AoE-Kriege im direkten Vergleich besser aufgestellt sind und so bei gleichen Nebenfaktoren wie "Skill" oder "Teamplay" die Nase vorn haben.



Wer Mythic kennt weiß, dass wir mit einem der nächsten Patches vermutlich wieder Meleehammer spielen werden und die Karten neu gemischt werden. Für Destru auf Erengrad (!) ist das Problem momentan, das sie das T4 RvR in großen Teilen boykottieren und dadurch, das ehemals das RvR bestimmende Destrugilden nicht mehr "mitspielen", der Frust für die, die eigentlich weiter machen wollen noch größer wird, weil sie halt noch öfter von den Order Megazergs auf die Glocke bekommen. In ausgeglichenen Kämpfen gegen gleichwertige Gruppen (ob open RvR oder Scenario merkt man nichts von der Überlegenheit der Ordnung). Es würde meiner Meinung nach garnicht zu so vielen IC Raids in so kurzer Zeit kommen, wenn es nicht so wäre. Ich kann verstehen warum boykottiert wird ich habe auf diesen AoE Mist von BW/Sorc die man geguardet bei der Heilpower von SP/JdK als Stoffträger kaum noch down bekommt auch keine große Lust. Wir haben kein fotm Setup (bislang keinen Sonnenritter und nur einen halbaktiven BW - dem macht nämliche diese stumpfsinnige Art zu spielen auch keinen Spaß und er ist deshalb nur noch selten dabei) und machen in der Regel Gruppen RvR und dementsprechend kotzen wir natürlich auch wenn mal wieder eine Bombergruppe ankommt und einmal kurz rüberrubbelt. Aber hier geht es um Zerg vs. Zerg. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie sich für Gildengruppen der Orderzerg anstellt (laut Minions nicht so sehr helle) aber ich sehe es täglich beim Destruzerg. Wenn man da mal wieder erleben darf wie sie eigene Mitspieler an einer Gruppe Ordnung verrecken lassen, weil ihnen ja 500 RP für das BO entgehen könnten oder wie einfach an Kämpfen vorbeigeritten wird, damit man schnell wieder im "sicheren" Stickzerg ist oder wie man sich weit auseinanderzieht und der vordere Teil weiter reitet um ein BO anzugreifen, während die hinteren abgefarmt werden dann bin ich nicht bereit zu akzeptieren: "Das liegt an den op Klassen die Ihr spielt". Nein das liegt daran, weil viele - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - offenbar Angst haben zu sterben.

Ich gehe davon aus mit einem der nächsten Patches sieht es wieder anders aus. Dann sind (Mythic typisch) Caster wieder Opfer, Heiler nicht mehr in der Lage Burstdamage wegzuheilen und alle Welt wird wieder Melees spielen. Welche Seite dann dominiert bleibt abzuwarten, zu Zeiten der Meleeüberlegenheit war Destru auf Erengrad jedenfalls besser aufgestellt als Ordnung.

Dabei könnten Kämpfe ohne diesen AE Mist so schön sein. Hatten in den letzten Tagen einige, gegen Vanen bspw. oder auch gegen Fear und es war imho lustig, grad weil die Kämpfe ewig gedauert haben, bis dann halt eine Seite es geschafft hat die gegnerischen Heiler auszuschalten.


----------

